# Vent Thread



## Howard

This will be the thread of Pathmark where I'll be starting work this Wednesday.

Wednesday:12-6
Thursday:230pm-7pm
Friday:2pm-7pm
Saturday:12pm-4pm

Sundays,Mondays and Tuesdays are my days off but that could change at any time. Today,I filled out the W2 forms with loads of paperwork,got the Pathmark book,Got my discount cards,was shown around the building where everything is located:bathroom,breakroom,storage room and punch in/punch out time clock.I'm in the Union which is wonderful so I'm happy for that and I have a 30 day probation.And that's about it for now.My job coach will be there this Wednesday The 18th at 12pm to assist me in any way shape or form.It's part time about 20-25 hours 7.75-8 dollars an hour and they're going to start me off with 4 days for the moment and If I do good,My supervisor will increase my hours and days.Thanks to my job coach,my girlfriend and everyone else have been giving me the motivation I surely need to go back to work again.Anyway,I'll let you know what happens on Wednesday. 

So when I start,I'm not going to be on the board as much as I used to but I'll be around just to say hello and stuff.You'll see me.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

:icon_smile: *CONGRATULATIONS:icon_smile: 
:icon_smile:HOWARD!* :icon_smile:
Good luck. ​


----------



## StevenRocks

Glad to hear it's starting off well.


----------



## Howard

Thanks Everybody for all your support.


----------



## a tailor

GO HOWARD!!!


----------



## bigbris1

Congratulations Howard! Let me know if they still have the 29hr overtime rule & which Pathmark you'll be in.

Maybe if I had a job coach I'd have a job right now.


----------



## Howard

a tailor said:


> GO HOWARD!!!


Thanks Tailor for your support.


----------



## Howard

bigbris1 said:


> Congratulations Howard! Let me know if they still have the 29hr overtime rule & which Pathmark you'll be in.
> 
> Maybe if I had a job coach I'd have a job right now.


The 29hr overtime rule,I'll try to make sure to ask.The Pathmark that I'll be in is on Jericho Turnpike in Garden City Park,Long Island.So that's about it,I'll see you guys tomorrow evening,Hopefully when I'll let you guys know about my very first day at work.Tomorrow is the 12pm-6pm shift.

Bris,Don't worry if you don't have a job coach,some of them help you to get jobs quicker because of their connections with the supervisor that they've known for many years so that's the fun part of his job.Making sure his clients are well taken care of by the company.


----------



## Acct2000

I'm glad to see that you are embracing this opportunity.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard this is the best news I've heard all day...Congratulations!
Eagle


----------



## Howard

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm glad to see that you are embracing this opportunity.


Yes Forsberg,I really want to get back to work and make money so that's my goal right now with myself.

I'm pretty sure Pathmark has dress codes if you guys want to know about it.I think they all wear green button down shirts with the symbol on it.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard this is the best news I've heard all day...Congratulations!
> Eagle


Thanks Eagle.I just hope my Pathmark thread Isn't interferring with the clothes threads.

I'll be sure to let you guys know how my first day was tomorrow evening.


----------



## mano

My first post to Howard: awesome!


----------



## lee_44106

Congratulations first of all and certainly good luck.

I've always loved Pathmark when I was living in NY.

Don't forget to shower us with your sagacious but succinct remarks, once in a while.


----------



## acidicboy

My best wishes to you, Howard.


----------



## Howard

Today was my very first day at Pathmark and boy was it exhausting.Today was the 12pm-6pm shift basically doing cart collecting with my co-worker Brian and some sweeping the outside where there are cigarette butts on the sidewalk from smoking.It was a bit confusing today cause It was my first day on the job.But you know something,I'm getting the hang of it collecting the carts.It's a sinch,I love it.Tomorrow is the 2pm-7pm shift so when I come home my feet will be aching with all that running around the parking lot doing cart collecting all day long with my job coach assisting me for half the shift.I got my own locker with locker number,my own gloves,orange with yellow striped vest they wear all the time when working outside and inside.And basically the co-workers are nice,I'm going to get along with them well.Everyone today was nice.Overall,I did great.My job coach is so confident that I will do well that maybe in the future,I might get full time or more hours added on with days.Well,that's about it for today.Tomorrow will be tiring so I'm going to need good sneakers.I wore loafers and my feet were red and blistery.Have a good day and I'll see you tomorrow. 

If you want to know about the dress codes,It's light colored clothing in the summer,jeans or shorts whatever you'd like and winter heavy clothing if it gets cold and sneakers for your comfortable feet.The vests they wear are orange with yellow stripes in the middle.work gloves are what they wear for every day usage including collecting carts and sweeping inside and outside.That's basically it.


----------



## Howard

Thanks Mano,Lee and Acidicboy.


----------



## MrRogers

Congrats Howard. I went to High School at Chaminade up the street from you.

Good luck

MrR


----------



## StevenRocks

Get some New Balance sneakers. They tend to be well-constructed and comfortable.


----------



## Howard

MrRogers said:


> Congrats Howard. I went to High School at Chaminade up the street from you.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> MrR


Where's that,Mr.Rogers?


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Get some New Balance sneakers. They tend to be well-constructed and comfortable.


I got 2 pairs of sneakers before going to work.They were $19.99 and get the 2nd pair for $10.00,Good bargain eh? 

Plus you must wear white socks and gel insoles to protect your feet all day.


----------



## Howard

My 2nd day at Pathmark went well,My job coach was there to assist me as usual up until 430pm then I was on my own for the rest of the day.Basically,today was collecting carts all day cause it was such a busy one and busy it was.I was taught from my job coach how to collect a total of 7 carts at once or putting 2 into 4 or 2 into 5 then smashing them and driving them into the corral to line them up correctly.Just before doing the carts,my good friend Tammy(co-worker)shown me how to do the garbages and the trash compactor so that's what she did with me.My poor tootsies were hurting from the new sneakers I bought this morning.They also suggest I wear white socks and gel insoles to protect your feet cause you'll be running around all day.And It was a pretty warm one so I needed frequent breaks to relax and drink coke and water,that was refreshing.And that was the whole day,doing carts and collecting them.I'm loving my new job,the co-workers are great,and so are the managers.Tomorrow is also 2pm-7pm so I'll see you tomorrow evening,Bye and good night!


----------



## Nantucket Red

Remember not to do anything stupid in front of the surveillance cameras!


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> My 2nd day at Pathmark went well,My job coach was there to assist me as usual up until 430pm then I was on my own for the rest of the day.Basically,today was collecting carts all day cause it was such a busy one and busy it was.I was taught from my job coach how to collect a total of 7 carts at once or putting 2 into 4 or 2 into 5 then smashing them and driving them into the corral to line them up correctly.Just before doing the carts,my good friend Tammy(co-worker)shown me how to do the garbages and the trash compactor so that's what she did with me.My poor tootsies were hurting from the new sneakers I bought this morning.They also suggest I wear white socks and gel insoles to protect your feet cause you'll be running around all day.And It was a pretty warm one so I needed frequent breaks to relax and drink coke and water,that was refreshing.And that was the whole day,doing carts and collecting them.I'm loving my new job,the co-workers are great,and so are the managers.Tomorrow is also 2pm-7pm so I'll see you tomorrow evening,Bye and good night!


Two pairs of sneakers for $30 isn't bad at all. Good work, Howard


----------



## Buffalo

Congrats Howard. The New balance sneakers are a good choice but I recently got some eccos and they are fairly comfortable. I'm told that doctors and nurses in Hospitals that spend lots of time on their feet wear those clogs sold by merril, Lands End , LLBean etc because they are comfortable if you are on your feet all day. Good luck sir.


----------



## Brian13

Congratulations Howard.
if you need anything sartorial for the job give me a pm; i'll see what i can do for you.


----------



## Howard

Nantucket Red said:


> Remember not to do anything stupid in front of the surveillance cameras!


Don't worry,I won't.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Two pairs of sneakers for $30 isn't bad at all. Good work, Howard


That was a good bargain.


----------



## Howard

Brian13 said:


> Congratulations Howard.
> if you need anything sartorial for the job give me a pm; i'll see what i can do for you.


Thanks Brian,I sure will.


----------



## Howard

I finished my 3rd day at Pathmark today and boy my feet are aching and blistery.Thank God for those gel insoles I bought this morning at CVS.But anyway,It was a very busy day,nice sunny afternoon with temperatures near 70 and tomorrow up around 75 with the 12pm-4pm shift that I have.My job coach was there to assist me as usual up until 430pm then I was on my own till 7pm.But today was basically doing the carts and trying to stack as many as possible in the corral,7 the most and learning how to steer the carts right into the corral and smashing them together.Later I swept and took out the refuse.But all in all,It was very exhausting and I'm so tired.The customer service is fantastic,the co-workers are fun to get along with and I'm feeling like it's home to me.Thanks to my job coach,I've got someplace to go to.Tomorrow is the 12pm-4pm shift so I'll see you guys tomorrow afternoon,evening,Bye.


----------



## Howard

Buffalo said:


> Congrats Howard. The New balance sneakers are a good choice but I recently got some eccos and they are fairly comfortable. I'm told that doctors and nurses in Hospitals that spend lots of time on their feet wear those clogs sold by merril, Lands End , LLBean etc because they are comfortable if you are on your feet all day. Good luck sir.


I wore an off brand.


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> I wore an off brand.


Nothing wrong with off-brands, considering that you're just getting started back at work.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Nothing wrong with off-brands, considering that you're just getting started back at work.


Off brands don't feel as comfortable as original brands do but for the moment It'll work.


----------



## Howard

Well I finished my first 20 hour week of Wednesday,Thursday,Friday and Saturday and I feel pretty good,a little blistery but anyway a good 4 days.Today I basically did the same thing of doing the carts with co-workers Tammy and Brian,He's been there being the cart clerk for 3 years and he's older than me.Let me tell you,the co-workers at Pathmark are the best and that goes for Au Bon Pain and the customer service is fantastic there but compared to Au Bon Pain,I didn't quite care for it cause some customers were so rude to me on occassions,At least I don't have to deal with spilt coffee all the time now.The good thing about being a cart clerk are the nice sunny days but what my co-worker was saying to me is that you have to be prepared for Summer,Fall and The Cold winter so wearing less layers in Summer(drinking loads of water) and more layers in Winter helps.That's what It's all about,the temperature and season changes.If it snows,wear good protective boots and if it rains,wear a heavy set poncho so always be aware of yourself.So anyway the new schedule came out today and NOW I'm working:

Monday 10:30-3pm
Wednesday 2:30pm-6:30pm
Thursday 2:30pm-6:30pm
Saturday 3pm-7pm

The other 3 days are my "off days" which I'm taking advantage of.More good news,I'm getting my first paycheck this Thursday.Co-Workers get paid every Thursday or every other Thursday,It depends on people's schedule.But that's about it,My day off is tomorrow and I return on Monday morning,Take care and Bye for now.


----------



## petro

Howard said:


> Wednesday,Thursday,Friday and Saturday and I feel pretty good,a little blistery


Try wearing two pair of socks, a thinner inner pair, and a more cushioned outer pair.

Gel insoles aren't all they're cracked up to be. Once you get caught up on any bills you have, get a couple pair of Superfeet inserts.

I'd also suggest getting some work shoes or work boots that fit properly rather than athletic shoes--athletic shoes provide a certain level of support, but are a compromise (usually) for lightness/performance. A decent pair of work boots doesn't make this trade-off, and will perform a LOT better in wet weather.

There are things more miserable than cold wet feet, but none of them are as common.


----------



## Teacher

Man, I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread until now. Good for you, Howard! But for those of us in the sticks, what exactly is Pathmark?


----------



## MrRogers

Grocery store unique to NY. At least I havent seen any outside of NY

MRR


----------



## StevenRocks

Pathmark recently agreed to merge with A&P.


----------



## Howard

petro said:


> Try wearing two pair of socks, a thinner inner pair, and a more cushioned outer pair.
> 
> Gel insoles aren't all they're cracked up to be. Once you get caught up on any bills you have, get a couple pair of Superfeet inserts.
> 
> I'd also suggest getting some work shoes or work boots that fit properly rather than athletic shoes--athletic shoes provide a certain level of support, but are a compromise (usually) for lightness/performance. A decent pair of work boots doesn't make this trade-off, and will perform a LOT better in wet weather.
> 
> There are things more miserable than cold wet feet, but none of them are as common.


Thanks Petro,I'll definitely look into that,Thanks.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Pathmark recently agreed to merge with A&P.


When did that happen?


----------



## Howard

I had a pretty good day today.I was working the 1030am-3pm shift.The tasks included cart collecting,garbage refuse and for the first time I packaged groceries with my co-worker which is a first for me in quite a long time and I had so much fun doing it.So that was basically it.It was pretty warm so my co-worker and I bought a buy one get one free 1 Liter of Water for 89 cents plus tax.We were very thirsty.But anyway,that's basically it.Tomorrow is my day off and Wednesday I return 230pm-630pm and that also includes Thursday as well which is the day I get paid.So money will be coming in every Thursday for me.I'm loving my job and that's all that counts.


----------



## jamgood

*Howdy Howard*

Please don't put bread and/or eggs in the bottom of the bag, Howard.

You might be wise not to spend all your first paycheck on Robin. No offense.

I've hesitated to ask a question on this and the interview thread, for fear of more criticism of your footwear selections.

I don't want to involve you in a controversy, but does your religion have anything to do with your footwear preference? If so, please forgive the cruel remarks that some have made about your shoes.

Explanation > www.plateletsmusic.com/MT/archives/2005/04/payless_vegan_d.html

Apologies if my inquiry has embarassed you. That was not my intention.

A tardy congratulations on your employment at Pathmark. I hope you'll enjoy it more than Au Bon Pain.


----------



## guitone

Howard, congrats, great news, and sounds like you are enjoying working at Pathmark.

As far as your feet, good support is what you need...


----------



## xcubbies

guitone said:


> Howard, congrats, great news, and sounds like you are enjoying working at Pathmark.
> 
> As far as your feet, good support is what you need...


I've got to second Guit's advice. As my Dad always said, "if your feet feel good, you feel good."

When I used to work in the stock room I found work boots a lot more comfortable than sneakers. It's the support. I'd bet you could find a decent pair right there at Pathmark. Don't get hiking boots; those orangish boots, just over the ankle, with white rubber soles are just the thing.

And don't let the guys here at the Fashion Forum convince you to buy the Alden Indiana Jones boots, or Russell snake-proof boots, either. They're just not practical for the parking lot.


----------



## eagle2250

xcubbies said:


> And don't let the guys here at the Fashion Forum convince you to buy the Alden Indiana Jones boots, or Russell snake-proof boots, either. They're just not practical for the parking lot.


You mean they have finally cleared all of those snakes from the Pathmark parking lots!? (winks)

PS: I hope it is continuing to go well for you Howard!


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Please don't put bread and/or eggs in the bottom of the bag, Howard.
> 
> You might be wise not to spend all your first paycheck on Robin. No offense.
> 
> I've hesitated to ask a question on this and the interview thread, for fear of more criticism of your footwear selections.
> 
> I don't want to involve you in a controversy, but does your religion have anything to do with your footwear preference? If so, please forgive the cruel remarks that some have made about your shoes.
> 
> Explanation > www.plateletsmusic.com/MT/archives/2005/04/payless_vegan_d.html
> 
> Apologies if my inquiry has embarassed you. That was not my intention.
> 
> A tardy congratulations on your employment at Pathmark. I hope you'll enjoy it more than Au Bon Pain.


I wouldn't want to spend my first check all on her,no I'm not going to do that.Maybe I'll save it or put some in my money envelope for some new better sneakers or better gel and foot insoles for myself cause lately my feet have been tired so I might invest in that in the near future.

My religion has nothing to do with what kind of footwear or shoes I wear so don't worry about it,Jam. 

At least with Pathmark,I don't have to deal with spilt coffee.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> I've got to second Guit's advice. As my Dad always said, "if your feet feel good, you feel good."
> 
> When I used to work in the stock room I found work boots a lot more comfortable than sneakers. It's the support. I'd bet you could find a decent pair right there at Pathmark. Don't get hiking boots; those orangish boots, just over the ankle, with white rubber soles are just the thing.
> 
> And don't let the guys here at the Fashion Forum convince you to buy the Alden Indiana Jones boots, or Russell snake-proof boots, either. They're just not practical for the parking lot.


What about wearing winter boots,Would they help under white socks or not? I'm going to try to invest in buying work boots or sneakers that feel comfortable with myself maybe within the next few months,I'll see what happens for now and see how I feel with those sneakers I just recently bought for me.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> You mean they have finally cleared all of those snakes from the Pathmark parking lots!? (winks)
> 
> PS: I hope it is continuing to go well for you Howard!


Thanks Eagle,Tomorrow and Thursday are the 2:30pm-6:30pm shifts so I'm ready for another fun filled exciting 2 days.


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> When did that happen?


A little while ago. Check out the details:

Six Retail Chains - Three Huge Mergers

It's towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> A little while ago. Check out the details:
> 
> Six Retail Chains - Three Huge Mergers
> 
> It's towards the bottom of the page.


Thanks Steven.


----------



## Howard

Today was not that bad despite the rain and drizzle towards the evening.It was partly sunny then the showers arrived later on around 4pm.I basically did the carts from 230pm-630pm with a 10 minute break in the middle.Tomorrow is payday and I'm looking forward to seeing what it is cause that check was for a hard day's work week and I'm proud of myself for accomplishing this.I love my co-workers(some of them),customer service is the best and I don't have to mop up coffee spills and the bosses are nice to me.I have a good feeling that this job will last a long time and I will succeed.Maybe within the next 6 months to a year,They'll consider me full time but we'll take it slow right now and see what happens.I don't want to jump the gun just yet.Let me enjoy my job and what I'm doing cause that's what it takes to succeed in any position.Another reason that I chose Pathmark is to be close to my girlfriend's house which is not too far away from her.Anyway,tomorrow is also another 230-630pm shift so I'll see you tomorrow morning,Bye!


----------



## Nantucket Red

Howard, my man, two words for you: Red Wing.

An old shoemaker I took some work boots to years ago right across the street from Shoe Mart, the mother of all shoe stores (or at least a contender), ended up selling me a pair of Red Wings, telling me they were the most durable and comfortable work boots. He was right.

Another tip: Waterproof them with Sno-Seal.

Your feet will thank you.


----------



## guitone

I do have to agree with Redwing. You will not need the steel tipped boots as you are not in a construction area and the weight saving will be good for you as you walk so much each day..I have my redwings for many many years, they are very supportive and high quality. Not sure what the new ones are like but I would think they are still high quality.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard,
Redwings are good; but sometimes you just don't need the best. Get basic workboots and save your money for taking Robin on a date. If you want fancy, save it for going mufti.


----------



## Howard

Nantucket Red said:


> Howard, my man, two words for you: Red Wing.
> 
> An old shoemaker I took some work boots to years ago right across the street from Shoe Mart, the mother of all shoe stores (or at least a contender), ended up selling me a pair of Red Wings, telling me they were the most durable and comfortable work boots. He was right.
> 
> Another tip: Waterproof them with Sno-Seal.
> 
> Your feet will thank you.


Thanks Red.I'll look into more comfortable boots or sneakers down the road.My feet have never walked around so much so that's why they're not used to it but eventually they will.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Redwings are good; but sometimes you just don't need the best. Get basic workboots and save your money for taking Robin on a date. If you want fancy, save it for going mufti.


What do Redwings look like?


----------



## Howard

Today is once again another 230pm-630pm shift and also I get my very first paycheck for a week's worth of work so I'm looking forward to it.Anyway I'll see you guys tonight and thanks once again for the shoe/sneaker advice.


----------



## guitone

Some redwings for later down the road

But I bet you could shop these around and get a very good deal

https://www.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1776446

whatever you go with good luck....if your sneaks are working ok stay with them and save the money. Dating is much more fun.


----------



## tabasco

Howard, forgive my niavity, but what the heck is a Pathmark? here in No Wis or No MN, ain't no such a thing as a Pathmark. 

Oh, yeah, the point of THIS post is: congratulations, Howard! atta boy, and so on..

so, re: Pathmark, where is this on your job history> 1st, 13th, 42nd? have you sold stuff before this gig ?

m


----------



## Howard

guitone said:


> Some redwings for later down the road
> 
> But I bet you could shop these around and get a very good deal
> 
> https://www.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1776446
> 
> whatever you go with good luck....if your sneaks are working ok stay with them and save the money. Dating is much more fun.


Thanks Guitone.How much do they go for?


----------



## Howard

tabasco said:


> Howard, forgive my niavity, but what the heck is a Pathmark? here in No Wis or No MN, ain't no such a thing as a Pathmark.
> 
> Oh, yeah, the point of THIS post is: congratulations, Howard! atta boy, and so on..
> 
> so, re: Pathmark, where is this on your job history> 1st, 13th, 42nd? have you sold stuff before this gig ?
> 
> m


Pathmark is a supermarket chain.I have never worked for Pathmark before and before Pathmark I used to work at Au Bon Pain.


----------



## Howard

Today was a pretty good day.What I did was the carts from 2:30pm-6:30pm with a 10 minute drink break for coffee,water or soda.And I got my very first paycheck at Pathmark which is an accomplishment of work well done and I'm happy.The check goes like this,I work 20 hours a week x $8.00 which brings you a total of $160 but the actual total is $130 so they take out taxes and stuff so that's my take home pay.Plus towards the end of my shift,I got to use a U-Scan machine which you put items under the scan bar and then you put in the dollars and it hands you the change with a receipt that you keep for your records.Other than that,It went well.Saturday the new schedule comes out and I'm working 3pm-7pm and that's about it,Bye!


----------



## jamgood

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Redwings are good; but sometimes you just don't need the best. Get basic workboots and save your money for taking Robin on a date. If you want fancy, save it for going mufti.


Howie, all due respect to xcubbies, with all the complexities you've encountered in your Robin romance you may find it beyond your experience to attempt to juggle wooing the fair Robin while simultaneously engaging in an affair.

"If you want fancy, save it for going Mufti." Well I do not know who this Mufti is, but it seems that xcubbies is encouraging profligation with some painted woman of dubious virtue.

The lust of the eye has been the ruin of many a young man in debauchery.

With the onset of summer, perhaps you'll consider substituting Gatorade for pop during your respites. Pop robs you of precious electrolytes, especially in exertive situations that causes one to become, well, dewey. Perhaps a couple of refreshing Red Bulls before work. Helps one overcome inertia, puts a spring in one's State Streets.....whatever. Do you enjoy celery soda, perhaps that's a "green" alternative. Can't be too "green" these days. Perhaps Sheryl Crow endorses a celery soda, don't know.

Slange Var!


----------



## guitone

Howard, when you are ready for boots I would check them out and get your size and then go off to ebay. Redwings will start in the redwing store for about $150, Timberlands aren't much better...but I bet you can find some good deals if you take your time. Not everyone likes to wear boots all day long, they can get very heavy.


----------



## xcubbies

Hey, Guit, do you think Redwing does bespoke? I was thinking double-oak soles so he can just sort of slide when he's pushing those carts. True, wearing boots all day can be tiring, but I with orthopedic inserts he should be able to get through his four hour shifts without major discomfort. Might make sense to carry his boots to the store and change when he gets there. Noting his a/m take home for the week he could probably pay for the boots in ten days, if he doesn't eat or pay rent. 

Hey, Howard, economize and drink tap water. NYC water is the best; no need to spend money on it. Save up your money for a pair of Alden 946s next.


----------



## Intrepid

xcubbies said:


> Hey, Guit, do you think Redwing does bespoke? I was thinking double-oak soles so he can just sort of slide when he's pushing those carts. True, wearing boots all day can be tiring, but I with orthopedic inserts he should be able to get through his four hour shifts without major discomfort. Might make sense to carry his boots to the store and change when he gets there. Noting his a/m take home for the week he could probably pay for the boots in ten days, if he doesn't eat or pay rent.
> 
> Hey, Howard, economize and drink tap water. NYC water is the best; no need to spend money on it. Save up your money for a pair of Alden 946s next.


XC, what are 946s? I talked to the manager at Payless, and told him that I was there because AAAC was a Payless sponsor, and I wanted to know what a 946 was.

He said that he had never heard of AAAC or 946. Is it something like a Red Wing boot? Do you need to get a bigger size if you use gel insoles?


----------



## xcubbies

Intrepid,
I think they have to know you before they'll show you the 946s. Maybe if you were an established customer...but it takes time to build up a good client-merchant relationship.


----------



## Intrepid

xcubbies said:


> Intrepid,
> I think they have to know you before they'll show you the 946s. Maybe if you were an established customer...but it takes time to build up a good client-merchant relationship.


I know the people at the Burlington Coat Factory. Do you think that a referral from someone there would help me find out what these 946 boots are?


----------



## xcubbies

Intrepid
Maybe you can get a letter of introduction from someone over at SF.


----------



## Intrepid

xcubbies said:


> Intrepid
> Maybe you can get a letter of introduction from someone over at SF.


Thanks XC.


----------



## jamgood

*It's "Flo-bear"*

^^^ Ya'll channeling those half dozen "clever" Proust quoting kids in the hall over @ Blaxploitation Movie Fan Forum now?


----------



## Howard

guitone said:


> Howard, when you are ready for boots I would check them out and get your size and then go off to ebay. Redwings will start in the redwing store for about $150, Timberlands aren't much better...but I bet you can find some good deals if you take your time. Not everyone likes to wear boots all day long, they can get very heavy.


What about winter boots,Would they help?


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Hey, Guit, do you think Redwing does bespoke? I was thinking double-oak soles so he can just sort of slide when he's pushing those carts. True, wearing boots all day can be tiring, but I with orthopedic inserts he should be able to get through his four hour shifts without major discomfort. Might make sense to carry his boots to the store and change when he gets there. Noting his a/m take home for the week he could probably pay for the boots in ten days, if he doesn't eat or pay rent.
> 
> Hey, Howard, economize and drink tap water. NYC water is the best; no need to spend money on it. Save up your money for a pair of Alden 946s next.


I've been drinking loads of tap water and bottled water too.Helps to dehydrate me.

What are Alden 946's?


----------



## Howard

Tomorrow is the 3pm-7pm shift at Pathmark so I'm looking forward to another fun filled busy day there,See you all in the morning!


----------



## xcubbies

Howard said:


> I've been drinking loads of tap water and bottled water too.Helps to dehydrate me.
> 
> What are Alden 946's?


Howard, I'll tell you when they've got you up to 40 hours/week.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, I'll tell you when they've got you up to 40 hours/week.


So Right Now isn't the time,Cubbies?


----------



## Howard

Today is the 3pm-7pm shift so I'lll be home later tonight between 7:30pm-8:30pm.My job coach won't be there today cause he has something to do so I'm basically on my own with my co-workers.I was just thinking if I save up enough money in my envelope from my paychecks on Thursdays and they stay within the 100's range most like by the end of this year I might have just about $900 dollars for a small apartment but I don't know how much one goes for these days.I feel this will turn out to be a good job for me instead of working at Au Bon Pain cleaning tables and mopping up coffee spills all the time which I got tired of doing and with Pathmark I'm working outside so I'm going to always have to deal with weather changes and conditions(Winter,Spring,Summer And Fall).And that's basically it.I'll see you guys either tonight or tomorrow cause they might have me working on Sundays,if needed,Bye!


----------



## guitone

Howard, the first day on your own is always cool, and sometimes a bit much, especially on a Saturday...I know you will do great, have a blast, you got a nice day for it.


----------



## Teacher

It's great to hear things are really working out for you, Howard!


----------



## petro

jamgood said:


> You might be wise not to spend all your first paycheck on Robin. No offense.


Women are like hard drugs, the only "wise" thing to do is to stay away. If you're determined to get involved with one, you might as well spend your whole first paycheck on her, just to get used to it.


----------



## globetrotter

congrats - I am very happy for you. there is nothing like getting back to work.

I would second petro's suggestion - 2 pair of socks. you might want to rub the first one with a little bit of bar soap - for some reason having the socks slide helps


----------



## guitone

Howard, how was Saturday?


----------



## Howard

guitone said:


> Howard, the first day on your own is always cool, and sometimes a bit much, especially on a Saturday...I know you will do great, have a blast, you got a nice day for it.


Today was a nice warm 77 degrees but the next few days are going to be on the cool side so I have to be prepared with the weather conditions.Summer will be here in less than 2 months so I hope it won't be too hot for pushing carts.


----------



## Howard

petro said:


> Women are like hard drugs, the only "wise" thing to do is to stay away. If you're determined to get involved with one, you might as well spend your whole first paycheck on her, just to get used to it.


Robin And I are partially back together but not fully until I get my full time job,Her And I will still see each other on some days maybe after when my shift is over cause she lives not too far from Pathmark which is a good thing.Knowing from her parents that she seems spoiled and needs to be pampered with chocolates that she eats for her depression and inexpensive jewelery that she shows off sometimes,maybe it's not such a good idea at the moment.My paychecks should look good in the next few weeks since payday is every Thursday,I look forward to it.


----------



## Howard

globetrotter said:


> congrats - I am very happy for you. there is nothing like getting back to work.
> 
> I would second petro's suggestion - 2 pair of socks. you might want to rub the first one with a little bit of bar soap - for some reason having the socks slide helps


You mean on the socks or on my feet?


----------



## Howard

guitone said:


> Howard, how was Saturday?


Saturday was pretty busy and so was Sunday And Monday today.I basically did the carts from 10am-4pm and got a $3 dollar tip for helping a woman out with packages on Sunday and today was collecting the carts.Tomorrow is my day off and Wednesday 10am-4pm,Thursday 230pm-7pm then Saturday 10am-2pm.Other than that,I enjoy it a lot and the customer service there is just wonderful,I'm having a blast.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard:

You have discovered and are demonstrating one of the core truths for finding success in work, as well as in life...do what you love and, absent that opportunity, love what you do and do it well. So many of us are benefiting from the excellent example you have demonstrated in your approach to the new job.

Thanks and keep up the good effort!


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

Most of you are either less cynical or more gullible than I am, but this thread is less warmly received elsewhere on the internet 

Karl


----------



## jamgood

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> .....elsewhere on the interweb
> 
> Karl


Whoa Howard! Interweb Famous!

Well your pushin' carts at the Pathmark tryin' not ta hitta Ford
Gotta a shine on your State Streets, had your sideburns lowered
With your New York brim and your grinnin' teeth displayed
Nobody give you trouble cause they know you got it made 
Yo Baaaahad, Yo Nationwhyyyde...
Well you bad, bad, bad, bad, baahaad, Yo Nationwhyyde....


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard:
> 
> You have discovered and are demonstrating one of the core truths for finding success in work, as well as in life...do what you love and, absent that opportunity, love what you do and do it well. So many of us are benefiting from the excellent example you have demonstrated in your approach to the new job.
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good effort!


Thanks Eagle,I'm enjoying my workday even though my feet are a bit tired and warm but once I get settled and established,my feet will get used to the running around and getting carts every day.

There's no doubt that maybe within the next 6 months to a year,My job coach will talk to my supervisor and see if it worth working full time but I'll keep you up to date with what's happening with Pathmark.


----------



## Intrepid

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Most of you are either less cynical or more gullible than I am, but this thread is less warmly received elsewhere on the internet
> 
> Karl


Given adequate time, it is possible to go back over several years posts, and conclude with empirical evidence that you are right, Karl.

However, the point is that it doesn't matter.

Some trolls that have come through here are pathalogical cowards whose trolling efforts are pathetic cries for attention. Nothing going on in their lives, so destroying a MB is a riotous good time.Most also prove conclusively that they aren't very bright.

This situation is entirely different. This personna is not only brighter than the rest of us, but his mission is an entirely harmless one.

He sets out every day to poke good natured fun at those of us that take ourselves way too seriously. We obsess over things like a proper collar roll, Aldens vs AE, etc that aren't very significant in the cosmic scheme of things.

This is not only harmless, but an opportunity to see real talent at work every day. (Pathmark Howard would never have figured that his stage was moved over the weekend to the Interchange, and he would have disappeared.)

There is no sense in getting all lathered up over it. It is harmless good fun.

If you want to turn it into a profit opportunity, Karl, go down to Kinkos and get 500 bumper stickers made up.(^ = little hangar.)

^WAY TO GO HOWARD!^

List them on Steals and Deals, and they will sell out in a couple of days.


----------



## Howard

Yesterday was just as busy as Sunday.It was the 1030am-3pm shift and boy was I tired.The carts can sometimes be a problem but that's part of the job sometimes.The best part of the job is coming home after a long day's work and taking a nice warm shower.


----------



## Howard

Intrepid said:


> Given adequate time, it is possible to go back over several years posts, and conclude with empirical evidence that you are right, Karl.
> 
> However, the point is that it doesn't matter.
> 
> Some trolls that have come through here are pathalogical cowards whose trolling efforts are pathetic cries for attention. Nothing going on in their lives, so destroying a MB is a riotous good time.Most also prove conclusively that they aren't very bright.
> 
> This situation is entirely different. This personna is not only brighter than the rest of us, but his mission is an entirely harmless one.
> 
> He sets out every day to poke good natured fun at those of us that take ourselves way too seriously. We obsess over things like a proper collar roll, Aldens vs AE, etc that aren't very significant in the cosmic scheme of things.
> 
> This is not only harmless, but an opportunity to see real talent at work every day. (Pathmark Howard would never have figured that his stage was moved over the weekend to the Interchange, and he would have disappeared.)
> 
> There is no sense in getting all lathered up over it. It is harmless good fun.
> 
> If you want to turn it into a profit opportunity, Karl, go down to Kinkos and get 500 bumper stickers made up.(^ = little hangar.)
> 
> ^WAY TO GO HOWARD!^
> 
> List them on Steals and Deals, and they will sell out in a couple of days.


Thanks Intrepid.


----------



## Intrepid

*You are welcome*

You are most welcome, Howard. I have tremendous admiration for your skills!

Is it safe to assume that you agree with post #91? Yes or no? Silence = agreement.


----------



## Howard

Intrepid said:


> You are most welcome, Howard. I have tremendous admiration for your skills!
> 
> Is it safe to assume that you agree with post #91? Yes or no? Silence = agreement.


Yes Intrepid,I agree.


----------



## Howard

Tomorrow is the 10am-4pm shift at Pathmark so I'm getting ready for another fun filled day.Plus,I'll be on the Union in a few weeks or so and every Thursday is payday and I'm definitely looking forward to it. 

See you tomorrow evening!


----------



## JLibourel

Howard, you are a sly and clever devil! You had me fooled for a long time! I doff my Cervo fedora to you!

Keep up your saga--it's fun!


----------



## Intrepid

*Thank You Howard!*



Howard said:


> Yes Intrepid,I agree.


Thank you, sir. I admire your candor, and the tremendous skill that you have shown in several years on the Board, and 4,000 some posts.

There is not a one of us that has your talent to pull off a good natured daily poke at those of us that take ourselves way too seriously.

Sometime in the future maybe someone will compile a sticky of "the best of Howard":
EG: What are boat shoes?
I didn't know that Globetrotters had luggage. 
The picture that you submitted of yourself, when guys were nominating themselves as "best dressed" was your finest hour. I hope that it is still in the archives.

Keep up the good work, your brilliant sense of humor adds a lot to the Board!

I promise not to reveal it, but I would really apprectate a PM as to where you work. My guess would be Wall Street.


----------



## KenR

Howard,

Are you still at the Garden City Park store? That is only a few miles from where I live. Sorry I haven't been following this thread.

Ken


----------



## Howard

Intrepid said:


> Thank you, sir. I admire your candor, and the tremendous skill that you have shown in several years on the Board, and 4,000 some posts.
> 
> There is not a one of us that has your talent to pull off a good natured daily poke at those of us that take ourselves way too seriously.
> 
> Sometime in the future maybe someone will compile a sticky of "the best of Howard":
> EG: What are boat shoes?
> I didn't know that Globetrotters had luggage.
> The picture that you submitted of yourself, when guys were nominating themselves as "best dressed" was your finest hour. I hope that it is still in the archives.
> 
> Keep up the good work, your brilliant sense of humor adds a lot to the Board!
> 
> I promise not to reveal it, but I would really apprectate a PM as to where you work. My guess would be Wall Street.


Thanks Intrepid,But you don't have to do a best of Howard,It's ok. 

I just PM'd you as to which Pathmark I work at.


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> Howard,
> 
> Are you still at the Garden City Park store? That is only a few miles from where I live. Sorry I haven't been following this thread.
> 
> Ken


Yes It Is.Maybe You And I could meet for coffee sometime in the near future at Dunkin Doughnuts,depends on my work schedule.


----------



## Howard

Today was a busy day as usual,the 10am-4pm shift and doing the carts almost all day except for a mini lunch break at 1:30pm.Tomorrow is payday and money's going to come in like crazy so I better find a good place to put all the dough.Also tomorrow is the 230-7pm shift so I'll see you guys tomorrow morning before I head off to work again,Bye!


----------



## guitone

Howard said:


> Yes Intrepid,I agree.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Maybe I am not to old to learn something new each day:icon_smile:


----------



## Howard

Today should be another busy day as usual.It's the 230pm-7pm shift.It's payday so I might consider getting myself a rain hat,rain pants and winter gloves for working outside plus some more new sneakers somewhere in the future.See you later tonight!


----------



## crazyquik

A little late in the season for winter gloves isnt it?


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Today should be another busy day as usual.It's the 230pm-7pm shift.It's payday so I might consider getting myself a rain hat,rain pants and winter gloves for working outside plus some more new sneakers somewhere in the future.See you later tonight!


Now do not be taken in by one of those pay day cheque cashing joints Howard. I would hate to see all those Pathway dollars going to someone else.


----------



## JLibourel

Wayfarer said:


> Now do not be taken in by one of those pay day cheque cashing joints Howard. I would hate to see all those Pathway dollars going to someone else.


I am now inclined to believe that Howard really has a net worth probably well into the seven figures that he manages with a shrewdness and sagacity commensurate with the subtle wit he has displayed in this forum!


----------



## Howard

crazyquik said:


> A little late in the season for winter gloves isnt it?


I'm just saying for the wintertime,Some heavy duty gloves,cause regular work gloves most likely won't even help cause they're not insulated and I'll wind up frozen to death if my fingers don't get enough insulation.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Now do not be taken in by one of those pay day cheque cashing joints Howard. I would hate to see all those Pathway dollars going to someone else.


Pathmark,not Pathway,just thought I'd correct you.


----------



## Howard

Today was a great day at Pathmark.I did rack up a whole load of carts,one rack on one side and the other rack on the other side.And also I got an excellent mention from a customer who had lost her groceries when she got home and then came back to tell me she forgot her packages and I wound up finding them in the parking lot in a cart and then after that she asked for my name and told my supervisor good things that I was a fine young man.Anyway,I got paid today and the money's looking good as ever.I can't wait to spend it.Other than that,It was such a nice sunny day. 


Saturday is the 12pm-4pm shift and Sunday,I don't know yet.


----------



## StevenRocks

Glad that things contiue to go well for you, Howard


----------



## Intrepid

*Let's bump this up to 6 pages by Saturday*

During the cold war, there were a number of people in the US, that firmly believed that the Soviet Union had a workable economic and social plan, in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Most were fervent believers, until the Berlin Wall came down in 1989.

The Soviet Union referred to them as "useful idiots". There are only a few left, today. Mostly located in Hollywood and East Coast university facultys.


----------



## eagle2250

Intrepid said:


> During the cold war, there were a number of people in the US, that firmly believed that the Soviet Union had a workable economic and social plan, in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Most were fervent believers, until the Berlin Wall came down in 1989.
> 
> There are only a few left, today. Mostly located in Hollywood and East Coast university facultys.


Intrepid: Could any of these remaing few be employed by Pathmark U?


----------



## Wayfarer

JLibourel said:


> I am now inclined to believe that Howard really has a net worth probably well into the seven figures that he manages with a shrewdness and sagacity commensurate with the subtle wit he has displayed in this forum!


Jan, I agree with you. I am just joining in on the fun a tad.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Pathmark,not Pathway,just thought I'd correct you.


Ah, MR. OCD. Good catch and thank you!


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Ah, MR. OCD. Good catch and thank you!


Mr.OCD?,Thanks Wayfar,That made me laugh.


----------



## Howard

Tomorrow is the Saturday schedule of 10am-2pm,A short day and the new schedule comes out for tomorrow so days might be changed again.Sunday I don't know what it might bring yet but I hope I don't have to work that day but If I do,So be it.See you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Intrepid

*Gotta Stay Focused, Man*



Howard said:


> Mr.OCD?,Thanks Wayfar,That made me laugh.


Those of us that are such admirers of you, would rate almost all of your posts as A+. This one is a bit of a disapointment. It's just not possible for a guy that never heard of boat shoes to know what the acronym for a fairly complex psychological disorder means.

Whether it is surgery, or trolling, it isn't possible to overrate the importance of concentration.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

Can we just let this thread die? In doing so there exists the possibility that some of you may stop embarassing yourselves or that vital work at Pathmark can be attended to - either way its a win-win situation.

Karl


----------



## Laxplayer

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Can we just let this thread die? In doing so there exists the possibility that some of you may stop embarassing yourselves or that vital work at Pathmark can be attended to - either way its a win-win situation.
> 
> Karl


This thread seems innocent enough.


----------



## jamgood

Howard said:


> Today should be another busy day as usual.It's the 230pm-7pm shift.It's payday so I might consider getting myself a rain hat,rain pants and winter gloves for working outside plus some more new sneakers somewhere in the future.See you later tonight!


Ah! Shrewd strategery Howie! Others pay full in-season prices. Buy straw hats and speedos in January, storm coats in June, eh what?

When you get into the union, refuse to work weekends, the American way.


----------



## Intrepid

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Can we just let this thread die? In doing so there exists the possibility that some of you may stop embarassing yourselves or that vital work at Pathmark can be attended to - either way its a win-win situation.
> 
> Karl


Totally agree, Karl. However, a sklled troll will never let a thread die.Look at this one. Once it looks mercifully,like it will disappear, the troll bumps again and again.

At least most of the "attaboy" posts have dropped off, since the real nature of the situation has been revealed, and most people don't enjoy getting played for a fool.

The other good thing, is that this thread that has nothing to do with men's fashion was moved a week ago to the interchange, where it belongs.

The smaller audience here would seem to be a positive.


----------



## Intrepid

*The Merciful Option*

Actually, Karl, the logical thing to do would be for management to just lock the thread. They have done so in the past, with similar threads, with good results.

This one was fun for a long time, but all it does now is to expose the Forum to ridicule.

We'll see if they are willing to step up to the plate.


----------



## Acct2000

I don't see anything wrong with the thread.

You have a low tolerance for what you call embarrassment if this is all it takes to cause it.


----------



## Laxplayer

Intrepid said:


> Actually, Karl, the logical thing to do would be for management to just lock the thread. They have done so in the past, with similar threads, with good results.
> 
> This one was fun for a long time, but *all it does now is to expose the Forum to ridicule.*
> 
> We'll see if they are willing to step up to the plate.


Interesting, although I don't recall Howard mocking any website owners.


----------



## eagle2250

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Can we just let this thread die? In doing so there exists the possibility that some of you may stop embarassing yourselves or that vital work at Pathmark can be attended to - either way its a win-win situation.
> 
> Karl





Intrepid said:


> Totally agree, Karl. However, a sklled troll will never let a thread die.Look at this one. Once it looks mercifully,like it will disappear, the troll bumps again and again.
> 
> At least most of the "attaboy" posts have dropped off, since the real nature of the situation has been revealed, and most people don't enjoy getting played for a fool.
> 
> The other good thing, is that this thread that has nothing to do with men's fashion was moved a week ago to the interchange, where it belongs.
> 
> The smaller audience here would seem to be a positive.





Laxplayer said:


> Interesting, although I don't recall Howard mocking any website owners.


I don't really know if myself or others have been played for a fool in this instance...or not...and should such prove to be the case, really don't care. It has been harmless and (if proven to be true) quite well orchestrated! However, I do resent the efforts of a few to dictate what I should think or how I should feel and find the efforts to manage the forum/website, from the shadows, through words of mockery/intimidation to be rather distasteful. If one does not enjoy the thread, the solution is simple...don't open it. For those of us not too full of ourselves to accept a bit of teasing, should such prove to be the case, leaving the thread open for our enjoyment is essentially harmless.


----------



## Intrepid

Laxplayer said:


> Interesting, although I don't recall Howard mocking any website owners.


Not Howard, Lax. There are other fourms on the net that have relatively little content. They have devoted tremendous time to disecting threads like this, and yukking it up over the people that have been duped by outrageously obvious posts.

Ergo, ridicule.


----------



## 14395

Howard's posts are harmless and very entertaining.
As long as they are on the Interchange, I see no
reason to restrict them.

Do we really care what posters on other forums write?


----------



## guitone

This has been interesting....I think for me anyway, I am done here. Only responding for one reason now, if you want to see the thread end, don't post. I should not, it would make my words more meaningful. Were we fooled, Intrepid was not, was harm done, no, did Howard have fun, yes, were we entertained, maybe. I was thinking how this thread at the beginning made me think of how a person makes due with substantially less than I do and can be happy...so even if it was not true, who knows, who cares, it made me think, not a bad thing.


----------



## Intrepid

*Harmless?*

Certainly one school of thought. However, a text book example of the way a skillful troll operates. This troll hasn't had to touch his keybord since yesterday, and there is a developing atmosphere where others are in the process of hurling escalating flames at each other.

About a year and a half ago, a "Nigerian Prince" began to post investment opportunities available to those interested. Certainly, anyone that wants to participate should feel free to do so. However, does that improve the offerings of the Forum?

It's the place of moderators to decide things like this.


----------



## Acct2000

It IS the place of moderators to decide this.

If you don't like the thread, don't read it.

If Howard is a troll, which I doubt, he's a particularly benign one.

A couple people have turned this thread into a big controversy, not Howard.

This is totally silly.


----------



## Acct2000

I just read that other forums might be making fun of us.

I, for one, totally don't care.

I can't imagine a more trivial reason for making any decision.


----------



## JLibourel

Actually, I found Howard the Holy Fool something of a bore. Early on, I wondered what on earth he was doing here and paid little attention to him thereafter. I realize that he became something of a pet-cum-mascot to many on this forum, who would offer him all sorts of encouragement. Had he absorbed any of the forum culture, been interested in upgrading his wardrobe, that sort of thing, I would have been more sympathetic, but there was nothing of that sort.

Eventually, the inconsistencies began to become too patent. Here is a guy with fairly good computer skills that needs a "job coach" to hand-hold him through pushing carts around a supermarket parking lot? And the rapt attention men, seemingly well educated and pursuers of sartorial excellence, have devoted to the mundane doings of a friggin' boxboy is risible in perspective!

Howard the Troll is another matter. Here is a guy who has slyly been pulling out legs and "taking the mick" (as the Brits would say) for a couple of years. What a delightful character! Howard, I salute you!


----------



## Acct2000

Other than the ability to copy things, get on the internet and type, (we don't know how fast or well.), I have not seen any special skills from Howard.

Many seventh graders today could do everything we have seen Howard do.

I don't know if he's a troll. Even if he is, the people trying to close down the thread and worrying about exposing him are more irritating than he is.

Also, I find the condescension displayed toward him and his amusing posts to be far more amusing that the "amusing" posts.


----------



## Connemara

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Other than the ability to copy things, get on the internet and type, (we don't know how fast or well.), I have not seen any special skills from Howard.
> 
> Many seventh graders today could do everything we have seen Howard do.
> 
> I don't know if he's a troll. Even if he is, the people trying to close down the thread and worrying about exposing him are more irritating than he is.
> 
> Also, I find the condescension displayed toward him and his amusing posts to be far more amusing that the "amusing" posts.


So bitter! You just wish you could be as cool as Howie.


----------



## Acct2000

Read the thread and you'll see who really is bitter.

I was only pointing out that as a reason for believing Howard at his word.

If you had read the thread, you would know that.


----------



## sheik

Howard is the troll to end all trolls.

He has killed us softly for ages, and now he has finally been outed.

I tip my hat to the other forum, because they spotted him from miles away. 

Heck, he's probably an alter ego of someone who got banned out of AA...back with a vengeance.

Kudos Howard. You had us going for a long time buddy.


----------



## jcusey

*Enough! Andy and the moderators have discussed this thread, and we have decided to leave it open. If you don't like this thread, don't read it or post in it. It's as simple as that.*


----------



## jamgood

Oh my! 

The kids in the hall over at Blaxploitation Movie Fan Forum are snickering and that precipitates disharmony in these gentlemanly environs?

".....friggin' boxboy.... " ?

Such intolerance, indelicacy and insensitivity espoused toward one less privileged.

And our Howard, out in who knows what inclement weather, wrangling carts trying to earn an honest buck to survive in the Garden City concrete jungle. 

Howard might find it necessary to stock a personal armory. Don't want to offend a potential peruser of pertinent literature?

Noblesse Oblige, Noblesse Oblige!


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Ah! Shrewd strategery Howie! Others pay full in-season prices. Buy straw hats and speedos in January, storm coats in June, eh what?
> 
> When you get into the union, refuse to work weekends, the American way.


I'll be on the Union towards the end of this month,I think.So that means if I get into The Union,could I spend more time with my sweetie? But her And her parents won't like that since I was the one who wanted to work in the first place and create a life with her full time and my part time.


----------



## Howard

Not a bad day at Pathmark.I got the new schedule and it's as follows:

Sunday 2-6
Monday 10-2
Wednesday 2-6
Thursday 230-7
Saturday 2-6

What had happened was for tomorrow it was supposed to be 10-2 and I was so happy that I could spend the rest of the day with my girlfriend then all of a sudden the supervisor made an error and changed it to 2-6 and then I felt sad and angry but oh well,That's life.Maybe next week Her And I could see each other depending on the hours they give me on Saturday or Sunday.I'm glad her and I are seeing each other part time,It gives Her a chance to see friends and family while I'm out working and I'm happy with that. 

But anyway,I basically did the carts with a 10 minute break in between and that was about it for the day,Tomorrow is 2-6.


----------



## Howard

EP said:


> Howard's posts are harmless and very entertaining.
> As long as they are on the Interchange, I see no
> reason to restrict them.
> 
> Do we really care what posters on other forums write?


Why after 2 years people are starting to gang up on me,I didn't do anything wrong,What's going on here?


----------



## sheik

^ we still love you man...we just don't believe you


----------



## jamgood

One believes Howard, one believes.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Sorry to keep this thread alive (I know alot of people want it to go away)...but...did I miss something...Howard has always been a little silly...that's what's cool about him...why all of a sudden just because he's telling us about his job at the grocery store are we stoning him and calling him a troll???

whoever can further explain this to me...feel free to PM me as I dont want to be seen as pouring fuel on the fire...


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> Why after 2 years people are starting to gang up on me,I didn't do anything wrong,What's going on here?


I don't think you're a troll. You seem like an okay fellow to me.


----------



## MrRogers

early on in this thread I posted that I used to go to HS in the town that Howard supposedly works. When I posted the name of the school his reply was "where is that"

I never replied back until now that its right across the street from him.

MrR


----------



## sheik

^ as we say in the hip-hop generation: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN YOU GOT SERVED lol


----------



## stuman

Somehow this reminds me of the Peter Sellers movie "Being There". 
I love it.


----------



## xcubbies

Hey, fellas, show a little compassion for the guy. I understand that the doctors said it was inoperable. He didn't want to burden you with the news and ruin your day.


----------



## Laxplayer

Intrepid said:


> Not Howard, Lax. There are other fourms on the net that have relatively little content. They have devoted tremendous time to disecting threads like this, and yukking it up over the people that have been duped by outrageously obvious posts.
> 
> Ergo, ridicule.


I wasn't referring to Howard.


----------



## Brooksfan

Howard said:


> I'm just saying for the wintertime,Some heavy duty gloves,cause regular work gloves most likely won't even help cause they're not insulated and I'll wind up frozen to death if my fingers don't get enough insulation.


To prepare for winter appropriately make sure you start with a hearty breakfast. Strongly recommend McCann's Irish Oatmeal (steel cut and not the instant). Takes about a half hour to cook but worth the time and it will stay with you all morning. Good stuff. Also a few pages back someone referred to OCD? Is that the abbreviation for oxford cloth dungarees?


----------



## JLibourel

I notice we haven't heard anything from Howard since Friday. Is it possible that we have scared the poor lad off! Please come back, Howard!


----------



## Howard

sheik said:


> ^ we still love you man...we just don't believe you


Why don't you believe me?


----------



## Howard

MrRogers said:


> early on in this thread I posted that I used to go to HS in the town that Howard supposedly works. When I posted the name of the school his reply was "where is that"
> 
> I never replied back until now that its right across the street from him.
> 
> MrR


Mr.Rogers,What's the name of the High School?


----------



## Howard

Brooksfan said:


> To prepare for winter appropriately make sure you start with a hearty breakfast. Strongly recommend McCann's Irish Oatmeal (steel cut and not the instant). Takes about a half hour to cook but worth the time and it will stay with you all morning. Good stuff. Also a few pages back someone referred to OCD? Is that the abbreviation for oxford cloth dungarees?


Brooks,I love hot oatmeal and that's what I think I might be eating when it gets cold,I'll have to stock up on some soon for when the winter arrives so I won't have to go out during the cold weather.

OCD stands for the abbreviation Obessive Compulsive Disorder,That's what I have.


----------



## Howard

JLibourel said:


> I notice we haven't heard anything from Howard since Friday. Is it possible that we have scared the poor lad off! Please come back, Howard!


Hi JLibourel. 

Today was a pretty good day except towards the end of my shift where one of the owners from another store came up to me and said to not throw away the Pathmark flyers and to keep them in the carts.The guy looked so angry that I thought he was about to punch me for doing something wrong,His breath also reeked of beer cause there's a liquor place right next door.Anyway,I told my supervisor about the situation and she told me to just ignore him and throw away the flyers,don't listen to a word he says,just do your job and go on your way.

Anyway,I basically did the carts from 10am-2pm with a 10-15 minute break for a slice of pizza and a drink.Tomorrow's my day off and Wednesday I return to a 2pm-6pm shift.That's about it for now.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard:

May I offer some advice? While those hot slices might look tempting, pack a lunch at home. It will be much healthier and also far less expensive. You need to save those Pathmark dollars for getting a place for you and your girl.

Do not forget to use some sunscreen, outside all day like that.


----------



## Nantucket Red

Howard said:


> OCD stands for the abbreviation Obessive Compulsive Disorder,That's what I have.


Same here. I _must post_ on internet message boards.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howard:
> 
> May I offer some advice? While those hot slices might look tempting, pack a lunch at home. It will be much healthier and also far less expensive. You need to save those Pathmark dollars for getting a place for you and your girl.
> 
> Do not forget to use some sunscreen, outside all day like that.


I use Sun Junk which is cream I put on my face before I head out to do the carts.

Thanks Wayfar.I'm going to do that probably once a week cause eating pizza when I'm scheduled for 2 or 230 and I eat lunch before that can get pretty expensive over there in Garden City Park,Long Island.

Saving money would be the best thing for me to do since I was talking to Robin's Mother a week or 2 ago about creating a future and creating a life with my sweetie but It's going to be very impossible since I'm part time and she's full time and we're both afraid of being put into group homes or residences cause I know we're both smarter than that.Maybe our parents could help us out in the near future since I'm on Social Security right now and she's not at all.But Her And I will take it slow and let me get established with Pathmark and we'll see what happens from there.


----------



## Howard

Nantucket Red said:


> Same here. I _must post_ on internet message boards.


How long have you had OCD? I've had it for almost 15 years now.


----------



## MrRogers

Howard said:


> we're both afraid of being put into group homes or residences cause I know we're both smarter than that.Maybe our parents could help us out in the near future since I'm on Social Security right now and she's not at all.But Her And I will take it slow and let me get established with Pathmark and we'll see what happens from there.


Thats unfortunate Howard, but why would you be put into a group home??

MrR


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Howard said:


> Mr.Rogers,What's the name of the High School?


 Mr. Rogers:

I believe Howard asked you a question, the answer to which I fail to see notwithstanding that you have posted since. Did you miss it ... or are you trolling?


----------



## MrRogers

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Mr. Rogers:
> 
> I believe Howard asked you a question, the answer to which I fail to see notwithstanding that you have posted since. Did you miss it ... or are you trolling?


I did see it, but found Howards admission of OCD and as a result going to a group home more compelling as it makes little sense. What part of that question raises a suspicion of trolling?

The name of the HS is Chaminade.

MrR


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

MrRogers said:


> What part of that question raises a suspicion of trolling?


The going forward to a new question without replying to the old question part.


----------



## lovemeparis

*getting a bit stranger...*

this AAAC forum is becoming... WEIRD!

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Howard

MrRogers said:


> Thats unfortunate Howard, but why would you be put into a group home??
> 
> MrR


Cause half my life I've worked part time and never was able to work a full time,8 hour day,40 hour week.After High School in June 1992(graduation),I never knew what I wanted to do with my life.Didn't go to College,didn't go to Hebrew school,never had a full time job.And over the past 15 years in 3 different vocational programs,I thought I could get myself back into the working world.Most of them I had attended were for the low functioning(mentally retarded)people and that's what I had dealt with which was very depressing.Plus,being on Social Security(SSI)didn't help much either and I still get it as of late.But now I know I want to work full Time and I must prove that to Pathmark.

When My Parents decide to move to Florida to retire whenever that'll be,they don't even know where to put me because I'm on low income now.I don't want to be put in a residence where the initials have the words "retarded children" in the abbreviation.I'm better than that.Either I get my own apartment with the help of My Parents or let me keep the house while they're in Florida,live with Robin(she lives with her parents too) or save a lot of money for myself to buy a good apartment in Queens or Long Island.I don't know what I'm going to do,I just never thought that a 33 year old man like me would be still living with his Parents by now.I want to see the best for Robin And I and hopefully something good will happen.


----------



## Howard

MrRogers said:


> I did see it, but found Howards admission of OCD and as a result going to a group home more compelling as it makes little sense. What part of that question raises a suspicion of trolling?
> 
> The name of the HS is Chaminade.
> 
> MrR


Never heard of Chaminade.Is that a new school?


----------



## JLibourel

As long as you are telling us more about yourself and your life story, could you please tell us what attracted you to this forum to begin with and why you have stayed here for 2 1/2 years? I should think there would be little of interest for you among the topics discussed.


----------



## JRR

MrRogers said:


> early on in this thread I posted that I used to go to HS in the town that Howard supposedly works. When I posted the name of the school his reply was "where is that"
> 
> I never replied back until now that its right across the street from him.
> 
> MrR


It's almost a mile b/w the school and store

https://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?ne...=New+Hyde+Park,+NY&tcountry=us&tname=Pathmark


----------



## KenR

JRR said:


> It's almost a mile b/w the school and store
> 
> https://maps.yahoo.com/dd_result?ne...=New+Hyde+Park,+NY&tcountry=us&tname=Pathmark


Yes, it is about a mile east of the store. Not only that but the _back_ of the school faces Jericho Tpke., the same street that the Pathmark is on. If you didn't know the school was there it would be difficult to identify. I'm still trying to figure out our friend Howard, but not knowing where Chaminade H.S. is doesn't exactly out him.


----------



## Brownshoe

Don't know why I'm butting in here, but this whole controversy is morbidly fascinating. My take (I know, who cares):

Howard is either:

Just as he represents himself. A guy struggling to make a life for himself, apparently despite some serious "challenges," as we are encouraged to call them. Why does he post here, as he evinces no particular interest in clothing?

Maybe it's a relatively safe place for some kind of friendly contact with other people, maybe the encouragement he receives helps him get through the day.

OR:

He is the ultimate troll, spending God knows how many hours crafting innoccuous, inane remarks and constructing a complex and sympathetic character for the purpose of...what? Deflating the pomposity of clothing afficianados? How could anyone possibly derive satisfaction from such a paltry reward? I can only conclude that such an epic "prank," requiring so much effort and consistency, with such little payoff, could only be the work of a seriously mentally ill person. Posting over and over again, day after day, month after month, year after year, just to fool a group of strangers into thinking he's a harmless guy with some life skill problems--that just seems untenable to me. He has sought no financial assistance or any other kind of personal benefit from his participation here. If he's a troll, he's crazier than a sh*thouse rat.

OR:

The least likely (and most attractive) possibilitlity is that this has all been an elaborate performance art project on the sociology of internet message boards.

I think the first scenario is the only one that makes any sense. Maybe I'm a sucker, maybe the cool kids are right and this has all been a big joke. If so, it's an awfully weird, puny, bizarre joke indeed--almost like the guy has OCD or something.


----------



## MrRogers

KenR said:


> Yes, it is about a mile east of the store. Not only that but the _back_ of the school faces Jericho Tpke., the same street that the Pathmark is on. If you didn't know the school was there it would be difficult to identify. I'm still trying to figure out our friend Howard, but not knowing where Chaminade H.S. is doesn't exactly out him.


I never implied or made the attempt to "out" Howard, I just think its weird to not know of the school being in such close proximity to him, especially since they've been ripping up both sides of Jericho Turnpike in the past 10 years and most recently building a stadium nextdoor bearing the schools name. But yes you are correct, "across the street" is an estimation for me.

I still don't know what to make of Howard either but things just don't seem to add up for me.

Howard, if your OCD is that extreme to cause such a severe degree of impairment in your life than you really should seek proper treatment. With certain techniques decades of ritualizing and compusions can be realistically obliterated in a short period of time.

MrR


----------



## Howard

JLibourel said:


> As long as you are telling us more about yourself and your life story, could you please tell us what attracted you to this forum to begin with and why you have stayed here for 2 1/2 years? I should think there would be little of interest for you among the topics discussed.


I always wanted to talk about clothes and fashion and that's what got me interested in this forum.I guess being here for 2 1/2 years,I've made a lot of nice cyberfriends and was able to talk about my feelings to you as well as clothes.


----------



## Howard

MrRogers said:


> I never implied or made the attempt to "out" Howard, I just think its weird to not know of the school being in such close proximity to him, especially since they've been ripping up both sides of Jericho Turnpike in the past 10 years and most recently building a stadium nextdoor bearing the schools name. But yes you are correct, "across the street" is an estimation for me.
> 
> I still don't know what to make of Howard either but things just don't seem to add up for me.
> 
> Howard, if your OCD is that extreme to cause such a severe degree of impairment in your life than you really should seek proper treatment. With certain techniques decades of ritualizing and compulsions can be realistically obliterated in a short period of time.
> 
> MrR


Thanks Mr.Rogers.I'll try to look for proper treatment for myself.I just don't think that my OCD causes such impairment,It's just slightly.


----------



## Howard

Today was one hell of a busy day and pretty warm too.It reached 80 degrees while pushing carts and I drank loads of fluids that included a huge bottle of Gatorade,Can of Coke and a bottled water during the few times while taking breaks in between because I felt exhausted to relax my poor feet.Anyway,tomorrow is 230-7 and It's payday once again as usual every Thursday and I'm so happy about that.And also I'm trying to balance a relationship and a job with trying to see Robin after work on Sundays if It's not too late.I hope they give me either 10-2 or 10-4 this Sunday because if I get a Sunday schedule that ends after 6,We won't be able to see one another so It depends on what they give me.Other than that,It's been 4 weeks since I've been there and I feel like a part of a family.


----------



## Nantucket Red

Howard said:


> How long have you had OCD? I've had it for almost 15 years now.


All my adult life. I am a compulsive grabber of women's bums. If I see a nice one, I must touch it or kiss it. Often the end result is positive, as many women consider this a compliment and appreciate my boldness. I've gotten lucky surprisingly often because I am good looking and well dressed. On the other hand, I've been slapped, arrested and fined, and been in trouble of various kinds fairly often over this.

It didn't prevent me from going to Hebrew school. However, as I'm the quintessential WASP, that was never really an option anyway.


----------



## Howard

Nantucket Red said:


> All my adult life. I am a compulsive grabber of women's bums. If I see a nice one, I must touch it or kiss it. Often the end result is positive, as many women consider this a compliment and appreciate my boldness. I've gotten lucky surprisingly often because I am good looking and well dressed. On the other hand, I've been slapped, arrested and fined, and been in trouble of various kinds fairly often over this.
> 
> It didn't prevent me from going to Hebrew school. However, as I'm the quintessential WASP, that was never really an option anyway.


That's not OCD,that's weird.


----------



## Howard

Today is just another day at Pathmark,230pm-7pm and it's also payday just like every Thursday.I look for this check to be bigger than last week but anyway it should be good.I'm also trying to devote my time with Robin as much as possible on Sundays if they give me hours that end at 2pm or 4pm.If It ends after 6,We won't be able to hang out,not my fault.I miss her and I don't want to see her bored and lonely.Anyway enough of her,I'll see you all later after 7pm tonight. 

How does one balance a relationship and a job?


----------



## Howard

Just ended another busy day at Pathmark.Got paid today($177) and I'll store most of it away plus my enevelope is going to get really fat so I'm going to need a bigger one.Anyway,I did the carts as usual and I took about 2 breaks to relax for snacks and soda or iced tea.Before I ended my shift,I cleared the whole entire parking lot in 1 hour and about 645pm,I was just about done and packed up to go home.Tomorrow is my day off and Saturday I return to a 2pm-6pm shift when the new schedule comes out.Hopefully,I get a Sunday that I can spend time with Robin,We'll just have to see what happens.That's about it,Bye!


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

I find is strange that none of the Howardistas have suggested that "Howard" might be better served by depositing his paycheck into a checking or savings account rather then into an envelope. If you are going to be patronizing and condescending to "Howard" then at least offer the lad some sound advice from time to time.

Karl


----------



## xcubbies

Howard said:


> Just ended another busy day at Pathmark.Got paid today($177) and I'll store most of it away plus my enevelope is going to get really fat so I'm going to need a bigger one.Anyway,I did the carts as usual and I took about 2 breaks to relax for snacks and soda or iced tea.Before I ended my shift,I cleared the whole entire parking lot in 1 hour and about 645pm,I was just about done and packed up to go home.Tomorrow is my day off and Saturday I return to a 2pm-6pm shift when the new schedule comes out.Hopefully,I get a Sunday that I can spend time with Robin,We'll just have to see what happens.That's about it,Bye!


Howard, I have to tell you that I'm a bit disappointed in you. You seem to be piddling away your hard earned wages on snacks and drinks. They are costly and not healthy. I strongly recommend that you bring a water bottle from home and refill it when necessary; buy a few bags of raisins and eat some of those when you get hungry. You'll find that you're savings will grown and that you'll have more energy; maybe you can arrange for some overtime.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Today is just another day at Pathmark,230pm-7pm and it's also payday just like every Thursday.I look for this check to be bigger than last week but anyway it should be good.I'm also trying to devote my time with Robin as much as possible on Sundays if they give me hours that end at 2pm or 4pm.If It ends after 6,We won't be able to hang out,not my fault.I miss her and I don't want to see her bored and lonely.Anyway enough of her,I'll see you all later after 7pm tonight.
> 
> How does one balance a relationship and a job?


Howard:

Indeed you seem to have your work/free time out of balance and seem to already be paying a personal price for your ambition. My suggestion is you cut back by 1/3 and get your life in balance.


----------



## Howard

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I find is strange that none of the Howardistas have suggested that "Howard" might be better served by depositing his paycheck into a checking or savings account rather then into an envelope. If you are going to be patronizing and condescending to "Howard" then at least offer the lad some sound advice from time to time.
> 
> Karl


I asked my Mother if she could do it under her account but she's afraid that SSI will find out about it.

What I might want to is to store about $100 a week since I get paid every Thursday and save that for a small apartment,I don't know how much a small one costs these days.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, I have to tell you that I'm a bit disappointed in you. You seem to be piddling away your hard earned wages on snacks and drinks. They are costly and not healthy. I strongly recommend that you bring a water bottle from home and refill it when necessary; buy a few bags of raisins and eat some of those when you get hungry. You'll find that you're savings will grow and that you'll have more energy; maybe you can arrange for some overtime.


Well Cubbies Pathmark does sell tons and tons of bottled water packages since the summer is coming so what I could do is to by a package and bring one with me to drink and refill the bottle when the weather gets hot,That's a good idea.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howard:
> 
> Indeed you seem to have your work/free time out of balance and seem to already be paying a personal price for your ambition. My suggestion is you cut back by 1/3 and get your life in balance.


How do I do that,Wayfar?


----------



## Karl89

"Howard",

So your mother feels its ok to defraud the government? Either your BS has entered some new terra incognita or you have unwittingly provided the Social Security Administration's Exhibit A in their felony fraud cause against your mother. In either case its best to keep quiet - for good.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> How do I do that,Wayfar?


I would suggest you put your job coach in touch with a fellow named Stephen Covey. I am sure you can find his contact info on the web. Then your job coach will see you need to schedule more down time, you know, time for hanging with your girl. If you continue to go at this burn out pace, you are bound to lose your girl.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> I would suggest you put your job coach in touch with a fellow named Stephen Covey. I am sure you can find his contact info on the web. Then your job coach will see you need to schedule more down time, you know, time for hanging with your girl. If you continue to go at this burn out pace, you are bound to lose your girl.


But Pathmark might need me during the weekends on Saturday or Sunday,Why would I need to get in touch with Steven Covey?


----------



## Howard

Karl89 said:


> "Howard",
> 
> So your mother feels its ok to defraud the government? Either your BS has entered some new terra incognita or you have unwittingly provided the Social Security Administration's Exhibit A in their felony fraud cause against your mother. In either case its best to keep quiet - for good.
> 
> Karl


So you think I shouldn't be on Social Security?


----------



## Karl89

"Howard",

I have no idea whether you merit Social Security or not. But I do know that failing to report income is violation of the tax code. Perhaps your "job coach" can put you in touch with a tax professional.

Karl


----------



## Howard

Karl89 said:


> "Howard",
> 
> I have no idea whether you merit Social Security or not. But I do know that failing to report income is violation of the tax code. Perhaps your "job coach" can put you in touch with a tax professional.
> 
> Karl


I do report my earnings,It's just that last year I waited a few months to report my earnings,That was my mistake,I'm sorry If It happened.


----------



## Howard

I'm off to work in about a couple of hours.Today is 2pm-6pm and the new schedule comes out.Hopefully,they won't make me work on Mother's Day.So anyway,that's about it,See you all later tonight If I'm not too tired to type.


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> I do report my earnings,It's just that last year I waited a few months to report my earnings,That was my mistake,I'm sorry If It happened.


I am a tax professional. As long as you report the income you make on a tax return, you should be fine.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> But Pathmark might need me during the weekends on Saturday or Sunday,Why would I need to get in touch with Steven Covey?


You need to have your job coach get in touch with him so he can explain why even if Pathmark needs you, your life needs you more. I can tell you are headed for the top Howard, but stop and smell some roses before it is too late!


----------



## JLibourel

Wayfarer said:


> You need to have your job coach get in touch with him so he can explain why even if Pathmark needs you, your life needs you more. I can tell you are headed for the top Howard, but stop and smell some roses before it is too late!


Wayfarer, if your tongue gets any further in your cheek, I am not sure you are going to be able to extricate it for toodling on your doodle-sacks!


----------



## Wayfarer

JLibourel said:


> Wayfarer, if your tongue gets any further in your cheek, I am not sure you are going to be able to extricate it for toodling on your doodle-sacks!


Heh Jan, it is a nice distraction for me on the Interchange. Gentle fun-poking is really something I enjoy doing much more than jugular ripping and I usually end up having to do the later here. I am enjoying Howard's first foray to the Interchange to be truthful.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> I am a tax professional. As long as you report the income you make on a tax return, you should be fine.


Problem is Steven,I'm tired of being on SSI,I mean My parents need to be on it but I feel that I'm capable of working a 40 hour week with 8 hours a day,5 days a week.Part Time in a way stinks but it does have it's advantages sometimes.I have too much free time on my hands and I'd like to use the rest of my free time to work more days and hours but I guess 4 days a week with 2 days day off and 20 hours a week is ok for now but we'll see what happens with Pathmark.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> You need to have your job coach get in touch with him so he can explain why even if Pathmark needs you, your life needs you more. I can tell you are headed for the top Howard, but stop and smell some roses before it is too late!


How do you know this Steven Covey,Where is he from?


----------



## Howard

Today was a busy day,It was the 2pm-6pm schedule and would you believe it,They have me down tomorrow for Mother's Day 1030-230,What a Bummer!They should give co-workers the day off to celebrate Mom,But I guess I have to work no matter what day it is.I'm trying to prove to them and myself that I can work and hopefully this will lead to full time somwhere in the near future.This job looks promising and maybe 6 months to a year from now if I'm still there,Who knows,maybe I'll wind up being Employee Of The Month or a full timer,We'll have to see what happens.

But anyway,It was a usual cart day and nothing much to complain about.See you tomorrow after 230.


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> Problem is Steven,I'm tired of being on SSI,I mean My parents need to be on it but I feel that I'm capable of working a 40 hour week with 8 hours a day,5 days a week.Part Time in a way stinks but it does have it's advantages sometimes.I have too much free time on my hands and I'd like to use the rest of my free time to work more days and hours but I guess 4 days a week with 2 days day off and 20 hours a week is ok for now but we'll see what happens with Pathmark.


You know, the crazy thing about your situation isd that my best friend is in an almost identiacal perdicament. I'll tell you what I told him:

I know you want to help your parents out, but ultimately it's your life that you have to live, not theirs. They're making you sacrifice your young life to make their older life easier, and that's simply unfair to you.

If you feel you're able to make a go of things, you owe it to yourself to take advantage of the oppurtunity to work more. Not only will you have more money in your pocket, you'll feel better about yourself.

But, and I emphasize this, if you go all the way with this, or even part way, you have to prepare yourself for the consequences. You're going to hear some flack from your parents, and additionally, if you get off SSI, you might not be able to get back on easily if things don't work out.

My advice: take it slow and build up some hours before you take the leap to full-time. When you get comfortable and feel like you can make it full-time, do it.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard:

I think Stephen makes a good point. You and your family are on SSI for a reason and you deserve that money. Do not be hasty in your race to the top. Does your girl get SSI? Maybe the two of you can pool that for an apartment and be able to stay home and spend all your time hanging? Or maybe you can work off the books somewhere and keep your SSI going?

Just do not make any hasty decisions that you will have a hard time undoing.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> You know, the crazy thing about your situation isd that my best friend is in an almost identiacal perdicament. I'll tell you what I told him:
> 
> I know you want to help your parents out, but ultimately it's your life that you have to live, not theirs. They're making you sacrifice your young life to make their older life easier, and that's simply unfair to you.
> 
> If you feel you're able to make a go of things, you owe it to yourself to take advantage of the oppurtunity to work more. Not only will you have more money in your pocket, you'll feel better about yourself.
> 
> But, and I emphasize this, if you go all the way with this, or even part way, you have to prepare yourself for the consequences. You're going to hear some flack from your parents, and additionally, if you get off SSI, you might not be able to get back on easily if things don't work out.
> 
> My advice: take it slow and build up some hours before you take the leap to full-time. When you get comfortable and feel like you can make it full-time, do it.


Thanks a lot Steven.I've been on SSI and SSD for as long as I can remember(maybe over 10 years) but it's depressing getting checks in the mail and getting paychecks at work every Thursday.I don't know how I got on SSI in the first place.I think it was because I was fired from Genovese 13 years ago and I wound up having OCD which was part of my disability and about a year or so later,I was on it and not working for 12 years just volunteering and attending vocational programs.That's why no one thought I could handle a full time job,maybe friends,family and my significant other were insecure about me and I want to make them feel secure and not have them worry so much.

And when I feel I'm ready to go towards full time,I'll let you all know.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howard:
> 
> I think Stephen makes a good point. You and your family are on SSI for a reason and you deserve that money. Do not be hasty in your race to the top. Does your girl get SSI? Maybe the two of you can pool that for an apartment and be able to stay home and spend all your time hanging? Or maybe you can work off the books somewhere and keep your SSI going?
> 
> Just do not make any hasty decisions that you will have a hard time undoing.


No Robin doesn't get SSI at all,She works full time,a 40 hour week with an 8 hour day and 5 days a week with good benefits so Her And I are completely different but the thing that is similar is that We both live with with our parents so we have to find a way to solve that problem.Her family is afraid that I won't be able to take care of her later on in life because I'm on Medicaid and she's on Oxford.Financially I can't take care of her but emotionally and physically I can because I have a good heart and I love her a lot so I don't want to see her hurt.

Thank You Wayfar,I'll see what I can do.We'll have to see what happens with Pathmark.


----------



## Howard

Today was not that bad for Mother's Day at Pathmark.It was pretty decent for cart collecting and catching up on some sweeping.So overall,It was such a nice cool warm breezy day with temperatures in the upper 60's and tomorrow should be in the low 70's with the same thing.In about 5 days or so,It will be my first month at Pathmark and I'm looking forward to being in the Union after my 30 day probation is up.I'm having such a good time there.Co-workers are friendly,customers are quite nice to me and the supervisor/assistant supervisor are nice as well.So the first week of May started out pretty good with one customer who had lost her groceries and I wound up finding them so she asked for my name and gave a good mention to my supervisor.Overall,I'm having fun,making money and getting back to work which I wanted to.


----------



## Wayfarer

Good to hear you are almost in the union. People like me just wish we had union representation!


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> Thanks a lot Steven.I've been on SSI and SSD for as long as I can remember(maybe over 10 years) but it's depressing getting checks in the mail and getting paychecks at work every Thursday.I don't know how I got on SSI in the first place.I think it was because I was fired from Genovese 13 years ago and I wound up having OCD which was part of my disability and about a year or so later,I was on it and not working for 12 years just volunteering and attending vocational programs.That's why no one thought I could handle a full time job,maybe friends,family and my significant other were insecure about me and I want to make them feel secure and not have them worry so much.
> 
> And when I feel I'm ready to go towards full time,I'll let you all know.


I think you're gonna be okay, Howard. Just do what you want to do.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard,
Something that I've always wondered about, but didn't know who to ask; how hard is it to manage and steer a long line of carts? How many can you manage at a time? I'd be scared s***less that I'd lose control and clip a new Lexus. Do they train you on it? I recall seeing somewhere a mechanized trolley that drives the line of carts so that the drover (do you consider yourself a drover?) doesn't have to expend too much energy. 

You know, the more I think about it, you guys are not unlike cowboys riding herd over a bevy of carts. Get along little doggie.


----------



## JLibourel

xcubbies said:


> You know, the more I think about it, you guys are not unlike cowboys riding herd over a bevy of carts. Get along little doggie.


I suppose Kav, our resident expert on cowboy lore, should be pointing this out, but...

It's "dogie" with one "g." A doggie, as we all know, is a very different animal from a motherless calf, which is what a dogie is.


----------



## RJman

JLibourel said:


> I suppose Kav, our resident expert on cowboy lore, should be pointing this out, but...
> 
> It's "dogie" with one "g." A doggie, as we all know, is a very different animal from a motherless calf, which is what a dogie is.


Been reading our Pecos Bill again?:teacha:


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Good to hear you are almost in the union. People like me just wish we had union representation!


So What happens In The Union,I think this will affect my Social Security,don't you think,Cause when you're in the Union,you get better benefits and a 401K Plan,Is this true?


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> I think you're gonna be okay, Howard. Just do what you want to do.


Thanks A Lot Steven,you've been a big help.

I just wanted advice from people on here like you who knew what It's like to work a full time 40 hour,8 hour day and 5 day week schedule cause I've never did.I feel It's worth it but I'm going to take my time about it and not rush into anything.If they give me full time,I have to tell my job coach because he's the one who works together with the supervisor and that's the one who he has a relationship with.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> So What happens In The Union,I think this will affect my Social Security,don't you think,Cause when you're in the Union,you get better benefits and a 401K Plan,Is this true?


That's exactly right Howard. Unions are the best thing ever to happen and I wish there was a Union I could join. You will never get fired if you keep paying your Union dues. You will get better healthcare too and a credit union.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> I just wanted advice from people on here like you who knew what It's like to work a full time 40 hour,8 hour day and 5 day week schedule cause I've never did.I feel It's worth it


Whoa there Howard! That is a pretty intense schedule. You really should think twice before committing to work eight hours in a day, five days a week. How are you going to spend time with your girl Robin?


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Something that I've always wondered about, but didn't know who to ask; how hard is it to manage and steer a long line of carts? How many can you manage at a time? I'd be scared s***less that I'd lose control and clip a new Lexus. Do they train you on it? I recall seeing somewhere a mechanized trolley that drives the line of carts so that the drover (do you consider yourself a drover?) doesn't have to expend too much energy.
> 
> You know, the more I think about it, you guys are not unlike cowboys riding herd over a bevy of carts. Get along little doggie.


Doing the carts is just like gathering up cattle and yes they do train you for it.It takes a lot of hard work and muscle to push about 5-7 carts(8,the most)to the corral.Today I got to clear the whole entire parking lot 2 times and after 2pm,the parking lot became busy once again.

Now that the summer is just around the corner,I have to be prepared for the hot weather when it reaches extreme humidity.I'll drink plenty of cold fluids and water too to help my body feel better.I just hope it doesn't get too hot,We'll see what happens.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> That's exactly right Howard. Unions are the best thing ever to happen and I wish there was a Union I could join. You will never get fired if you keep paying your Union dues. You will get better healthcare too and a credit union.


I don't think I pay Union dues when I first started,cause It was an option when you get paid with your first check they wanted to know if you would like money being taken out of your paycheck to pay Union dues so I didn't want to.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Whoa there Howard! That is a pretty intense schedule. You really should think twice before committing to work eight hours in a day, five days a week. How are you going to spend time with your girl Robin?


yeah,I know right Wayfar.If both of us work full time,How in the hell would we spend time with each other,We would have to wait until the weekend to see each other because we would be tired from working and the energy would drain us.She works full Time and I work Part time so I can visit her but only on the weekends because she's so tired herself after coming home at 5pm that she doesn't want to see me or mess her routine up.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> I don't think I pay Union dues when I first started,cause It was an option when you get paid with your first check they wanted to know if you would like money being taken out of your paycheck to pay Union dues so I didn't want to.


Well then Howard, you most certainly should join the Union. I guess I do not know much about unions, as I have never joined one, and just thought you had to pay dues. Thanks for clearing that up. Maybe I'll start a union where I work.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> So What happens In The Union,I think this will affect my Social Security,don't you think,Cause when you're in the Union,you get better benefits and a 401K Plan,Is this true?


Make sure you join that Union Howard. Good thing those guys working eight hours a day, five days a week at Chrysler have a union. Those Germans just sold the company and it was only the Union making sure everyone gets healthcare for life. Good thing, Chrysler has to pay more for retired worker's healthcare than they do for steel. See how important a Union is?

I wonder if they have to pay dues or if you can opt out?


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> Thanks A Lot Steven,you've been a big help.
> 
> I just wanted advice from people on here like you who knew what It's like to work a full time 40 hour,8 hour day and 5 day week schedule cause I've never did.I feel It's worth it but I'm going to take my time about it and not rush into anything.If they give me full time,I have to tell my job coach because he's the one who works together with the supervisor and that's the one who he has a relationship with.


I'm glad I could help, Howard. 

I think a lot of people would benefit from having a job coach like you do. I've been in situations before whaere I hadn't worked in a while. It's hard to get acclimated with everything again, but having help along the way makes the transition smoother.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Well then Howard, you most certainly should join the Union. I guess I do not know much about unions, as I have never joined one, and just thought you had to pay dues. Thanks for clearing that up. Maybe I'll start a union where I work.


Would it too late now?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Make sure you join that Union Howard. Good thing those guys working eight hours a day, five days a week at Chrysler have a union. Those Germans just sold the company and it was only the Union making sure everyone gets healthcare for life. Good thing, Chrysler has to pay more for retired worker's healthcare than they do for steel. See how important a Union is?
> 
> I wonder if they have to pay dues or if you can opt out?


But I'm only part time 20-25 hours a week between 4-6 hours a day depending on when they need me.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> But I'm only part time 20=25 hours a week between 4-6 hours a day depending on when they need me.


I am talking if you go full time, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> I am talking if you go full time, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day.


I'm willing to take it since I've worked Part Time all my life.It's a change and It's something new to me.I'd like Monday-Friday to work and keep the weekends open for my sweetheart.

She works a 40 Hour Week and has her weekends open but the bad thing is that I have to work on the weekends and right now,Her And I are seeing each other part time after my shift depending if It's not too late to see her.If My shift ended at 2 or 230,It's ok but anything after 6,I can't cause those Long Island buses run every hour on Sundays and if I miss one,I wind up catching another one in the next hour which will be a pain in the ass during the wintertime or when it rains heavy.


----------



## Laxplayer

Good luck finding a retail position that doesn't require working weekends.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard, I think it is very Continental to work a shortened work week. I think in France the average is only about 25 hours a week. That's something to aspire to. They also have great benefits. My impression is that Americans place too much importance on their jobs and not enough on leisure activities and time to reflect. If I were you, and still young, I would examine what is important to me and shape my career accordingly.

Just a reminder, buy a canteen and fill it up with water as you need. Don't buy bottled water. That is a European affectation that we don't need to emulate. Of course their water is not wholesome like American water, so that may have something to do with it. 

Another pointer? Raisins. Buy a big bag of raisins and then use them to fill smaller sandwich bags and keep them in your pocket. Great source of energy, inexpensive, discreet. Don't mix the raisins with your water, though, because then you'll end up with wine and might get in trouble with management.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Good luck finding a retail position that doesn't require working weekends.


But why would supervisors want co-workers to work weekends,Shouldn't the weekends be for relaxing?

First,Let me get established with Pathmark and we'll see,maybe 6 months to a year from now,I'll talk further about a retail position with my job coach.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, I think it is very Continental to work a shortened work week. I think in France the average is only about 25 hours a week. That's something to aspire to. They also have great benefits. My impression is that Americans place too much importance on their jobs and not enough on leisure activities and time to reflect. If I were you, and still young, I would examine what is important to me and shape my career accordingly.
> 
> Just a reminder, buy a canteen and fill it up with water as you need. Don't buy bottled water. That is a European affectation that we don't need to emulate. Of course their water is not wholesome like American water, so that may have something to do with it.
> 
> Another pointer? Raisins. Buy a big bag of raisins and then use them to fill smaller sandwich bags and keep them in your pocket. Great source of energy, inexpensive, discreet. Don't mix the raisins with your water, though, because then you'll end up with wine and might get in trouble with management.


Cubbies,As I get older I have to weight my options as to what is important in my life now,My relationship with Robin or my job at Pathmark working Part Time and trying to see her during the weekends depending on my hours there?

I'll try to cut down on my buying drinks and look into bringing raisins from home,Thanks Cubbies.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> But why would supervisors want co-workers to work weekends,Shouldn't the weekends be for relaxing?


I think you are on to something once again Howard. Why would supervisors want people to work weekends?!


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> I think you are on to something once again Howard. Why would supervisors want people to work weekends?!


Cause I guess they need them working so supervisors could pay them.

See the problem with part time at Pathmark is when I have different hours and they start changing them around on me when the new schedule comes out on Saturdays,It's not consistent enough.If one day my shift starts at 230pm,So what do I do for the mid morning? In a way,It's boring and reclusive so that's why I'd like full time so I wouldn't stay bored and be in the house half the morning.It gives me a reason to go out and do something.I'm also a little tired of 2 days off(Tuesdays And Fridays) out of the 4 days,I'd rather save those days for full time and more hours.


----------



## Laxplayer

Screw 'em! Don't let your boss push you around, Howard. Just come in when you feel like working. Tell him you are making your own schedule from now on!


----------



## Wayfarer

Laxplayer said:


> Screw 'em! Don't let your boss push you around, Howard. Just come in when you feel like working. Make your own schedule!


I think this is very good advice Howard.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Screw 'em! Don't let your boss push you around, Howard. Just come in when you feel like working. Tell him you are making your own schedule from now on!


Are you kidding me Lax,I'd get fired.My job coach has worked so hard to get me this job that he's working together with my supervisor in order for me to do good and hopefully to work towards full time in the near future.I have to work using their schedule not to make up my own,That's not right.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> I think this is very good advice Howard.


I don't think It's good advice.


----------



## Howard

Well,Got through a day that featured half the morning sunshine and later till the heavy rains arrived and that's where I need my big poncho and that's my very first rain event since I started at Pathmark.But overall,the day was pretty good.Collecting carts became hard because of the wind gusts and the storm.I came home and was so tired from the day that I took a shower and relaxing for the rest of the evening.Until Tomorrow which is 230-7.


----------



## guitone

Howard, email me, you have no way to leave a private message..email in my profile....


----------



## Brooksfan

Howard said:


> But why would supervisors want co-workers to work weekends,Shouldn't the weekends be for relaxing?
> 
> Not sure, just guessing but it could be because that's when the customers come to the store? Just a hunch.


----------



## rkipperman

Would it be ok for us to visit you during your lunch break? It would probably be fun.


----------



## Howard

rkipperman said:


> Would it be ok for us to visit you during your lunch break? It would probably be fun.


I don't have a lunch break but I do have a regular 15 minute break itself.


----------



## Howard

Brooksfan said:


> Howard said:
> 
> 
> 
> But why would supervisors want co-workers to work weekends,Shouldn't the weekends be for relaxing?
> 
> Not sure, just guessing but it could be because that's when the customers come to the store? Just a hunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the weekends can be busy and sometimes It's not,depends on when they need me the most.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> But why would supervisors want co-workers to work weekends,Shouldn't the weekends be for relaxing?


Howard:

Do you think if I started a union at my place my supervisor would not expect me to work any weekends so I could relax?


----------



## Laxplayer

Wayfarer said:


> Howard:
> 
> Do you think if I started a union at my place my supervisor would not expect me to work any weekends so I could relax?


See my advice to Howard above, Wayfarer. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Wayfarer

Laxplayer said:


> See my advice to Howard above, Wayfarer. :icon_smile_wink:


Heh LAX, you know that cellular commercial where the guy in the suit says, "It's my way of sticking it to The Man" and his flunky says, "But you are The Man!"


----------



## rkipperman

Is the Howard Stern similarity a mere coincidence? We have "Howard," "Robin" and OCD (Howard had OCD for many years).


----------



## Wayfarer

rkipperman said:


> Is the Howard Stern similarity a coincidence? We have "Howard," "Robin" and OCD (Howard had OCD for many years).


By George man, that is a great observation. I only have a passing familiarity with him but the first two points I know are right.


----------



## rkipperman

Wayfarer said:


> By George man, that is a great observation. I only have a passing familiarity with him but the first two points I know are right.


A quick search on google will confirm that I am correct on the OCD issue as well.


----------



## Laxplayer

Well Howard Stern is the King of All Media. Howard also mentioned he is Jewish...


----------



## JLibourel

Ver-r-r-y Interesting! I listened to Howard for years before he went to Sirius, but I never had the wit to make the connection.

I wonder if we are going to be "Ba-Ba-Booeied" one of these days.

However, there are strange coincidences. I can recall getting an underground comic that almost made my best friend and me wonder if somebody had been spying on our lives there were so many coincidences of that sort! I am sure it was all fortuitous though.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howard:
> 
> Do you think if I started a union at my place my supervisor would not expect me to work any weekends so I could relax?


No,You'd have to work weekends whether you like it or not.It's the rule,unless supervisors give you the weekends off then you'd have a reason to relax.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> No,You'd have to work weekends whether you like it or not.It's the rule,unless supervisors give you the weekends off then you'd have a reason to relax.


Hmmm Howard, you are tripping yourself up here. You were the one questioning why a supervisor would want you to work weekends. You should check with Robin on this...or maybe the angry dwarf?


----------



## Howard

rkipperman said:


> A quick search on google will confirm that I am correct on the OCD issue as well.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Plm-Q0ShVM

Howard and Robin's first(and only date).

I thought this was just so hilarious,Howard Stern reminds me of myself cause of his "sex on the brain" and I have a little bit myself.But My Robin isn't into porn,She refuses to watch erotica.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Hmmm Howard, you are tripping yourself up here. You were the one questioning why a supervisor would want you to work weekends. You should check with Robin on this...or maybe the angry dwarf?


Why should I check with her,I'm the one who wanted to work and to create and life and future with her.


----------



## Howard

rkipperman said:


> Is the Howard Stern similarity a mere coincidence? We have "Howard," "Robin" and OCD (Howard had OCD for many years).


I've had it for 14 years.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Why should I check with her,I'm the one who wanted to work and to create and life and future with her.


It was just an idea to check with Robin...or the angry dwarf, to see if you could talk through why you first questioned why a supervisor would make you work weekends, as they are for relaxing you informed us, and then you now inform us it is the rules.

Maybe weekends are for erotica?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> It was just an idea to check with Robin...or the angry dwarf, to see if you could talk through why you first questioned why a supervisor would make you work weekends, as they are for relaxing you informed us, and then you now inform us it is the rules.
> 
> Maybe weekends are for erotica?


Robin wanted me to work,Wayfar.When I first met her in October 2004,She was part time and I was volunteering so she was telling me in a conversation that she's never dated before and wants a guy who works full time and that the girl would work full time as well for both of us to make ends meet to get a an apartment together.Almost a year later she was fired from Circuit City so she wound up taking a job filing insurance claims dental and vision(full time,40 hour week,8 hours a day,5 days a week)and I'm Part Time($8.00 hour,20 hours a week,between 4-6 hours a day.That's why we have to work around each other's schedule if we wanted to take time to go out and have something to eat in a small restaurant or cafe.

She's not into erotica.I would throw a porn tape in her face and there would be no effect on her whatsoever.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Robin wanted me to work,Wayfar.When I first met her in October 2004,She was part time and I was volunteering so she was telling me in a conversation that she's never dated before and* wants a guy who works full time...*


RUN HOWARD RUN! You do not want a woman that demands these things from you. Be yourself and go back to volunteering.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Wayfarer said:


> RUN HOWARD RUN! You do not want a woman that demands these things from you. Be yourself and go back to volunteering.


Yes, but the real reason to run is that the woman has no reaction to erotica whatsoever, even if it is thrown into her face, no?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> RUN HOWARD RUN! You do not want a woman that demands these things from you. Be yourself and go back to volunteering.


I'm already volunteering my time to 1 day a week on my day off and working the 4 days at Pathmark.But I don't mind her demands cause in a way it's motivation for me.I'm trying my best to get to full time even if takes about 6 months to a year to get there,It'll happen.Just give time and patience cause you never know,I just might get it.

I've worked Part Time half my life so I think I could be ready for full time but just not right now.


----------



## Howard

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Yes, but the real reason to run is that the woman has no reaction to erotica whatsoever, even if it is thrown into her face, no?


That's not a reason.


----------



## guitone

guitone said:


> Howard, email me, you have no way to leave a private message..email in my profile....


Howard, maybe you did not see this...I have some stuff that maybe you can use to be more comfortable...my email is [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## Howard

guitone said:


> Howard, maybe you did not see this...I have some stuff that maybe you can use to be more comfortable...my email is [email protected] if you are interested.


What stuff may that be,Guit?


----------



## Howard

Today was the 3pm-7pm shift and It really wasn't a nice day to do cart collecting(weather-wise),Let me tell you that.Cars are like whizzing by so you have to be like The game Frogger and dodge cars to get to the other side which is impossible sometimes.Anyway,the new schedule came out and it goes like this:

Sunday 2-6
Wednesday 230-630
Thursday 230-7
Saturday 230-7

As you can see,basically all the days are after 2,I'm guessing this is because of The Memorial Day Holiday.Monday,Tuesday and Friday are days off which is good for me.I'm hoping my next week's schedule for next Sunday is 10 or 1030 for a start time.I don't get to see my sweetie that much like I used to anymore since I started Pathmark part time but at least Her And I got to see each other for an hour or 2 before I went to work today which is great and I appreciated it.She got to work around my schedule today so maybe next time the favor will be returned in kind.Anyway that's about it.Tomorrow is 2-6,Have a good day,Bye!


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> Today was the 3pm-7pm shift and It really wasn't a nice day to do cart collecting(weather-wise),Let me tell you that.Cars are like whizzing by so you have to be like The game Frogger *and dodge cars to get to the other side which is impossible sometimes*. Anyway,the new schedule came out and it goes like this:
> 
> Sunday 2-6
> Wednesday 230-630
> Thursday 230-7
> Saturday 230-7
> 
> As you can see,basically all the days are after 2,I'm guessing this is because of The Memorial Day Holiday.Monday,Tuesday and Friday are days off which is good for me.I'm hoping my next week's schedule for next Sunday is 10 or 1030 for a start time.I don't get to see my sweetie that much like I used to anymore since I started Pathmark part time but at least Her And I got to see each other for an hour or 2 before I went to work today which is great and I appreciated it.She got to work around my schedule today so maybe next time the favor will be returned in kind.Anyway that's about it.Tomorrow is 2-6,Have a good day,Bye!


So, sometimes you get hit by the cars?


----------



## guitone

Howard said:


> What stuff may that be,Guit?


Howard, I have some shoes and other assorted things, but I don't know your size....or if you are wanting anything...didn't want to post it but don't know any other way to let you know.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> So, sometimes you get hit by the cars?


I almost came close to getting hit but these people see the special vest with the yellow stripes on that I wear so they slow down and stop for me so I can push the carts to the other side.Cars can just whizz by without even seeing you most likely the cause is sun glare,that's what I'm thinking.But other cars are very nice to me so they let me go through.


----------



## Howard

guitone said:


> Howard, I have some shoes and other assorted things, but I don't know your size....or if you are wanting anything...didn't want to post it but don't know any other way to let you know.


That's Ok Guit,Thanks anyway.


----------



## 14395

Howard; said:


> As you can see,basically all the days are after 2,I'm guessing this is because of The Memorial Day Holiday.Monday,Tuesday and Friday are days off which is good for me.I'm hoping my next week's schedule for next Sunday is 10 or 1030 for a start time.I don't get to see my sweetie that much like I used to anymore since I started Pathmark part time but at least Her And I got to see each other for an hour or 2 before I went to work today which is great and I appreciated it.She got to work around my schedule today so maybe next time the favor will be returned in kind.Anyway that's about it.Tomorrow is 2-6,Have a good day,Bye!


If Robin gets Memorial Day off too, maybe you can see her then


----------



## guitone

Howard said:


> That's Ok Guit,Thanks anyway.


OK Howard, glad things seem to be working out for you. You can never have too many good shoes for comfort.


----------



## JLibourel

guitone said:


> You can never have too many good shoes for comfort.


Amen to that!


----------



## Howard

EP said:


> If Robin gets Memorial Day off too, maybe you can see her then


Well on Friday,She's leaving an hour early cause of the holiday and I have my day off so her And I will play it by ear and see what happens and how I feel on that day.


----------



## Howard

guitone said:


> OK Howard, glad things seem to be working out for you. You can never have too many good shoes for comfort.


Would you believe it, Already One of the pairs of sneakers I bought are almost falling apart after a month when I first started there and one co-worker had said that he went through many pairs of sneakers throughout the 3 years he's worked at Pathmark.I guess I'm going to do the same myself.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Wayfarer said:


> Hmmm Howard, you are tripping yourself up here. You were the one questioning why a supervisor would want you to work weekends. You should check with Robin on this...or maybe the angry dwarf?


What about Beetlejuice or the King of all Blacks???


----------



## Howard

Not A bad day today for doing carts despite some stupid people that back up their car when I'm collecting carts and then they wind up hitting the carts and I start to scream but they don't hear me and then drive off.Those are the situations you have to deal with wihen cart collecting in a parking lot.It's frustrating but It's worth it.Also,when I'm cart collecting,I see a lot of pretty ladies so I try to look away so I don't wind up staring at them and think of me as harassment,That's not my intentions.I do my work and I mind my own business.But anyway,tomorrow and Tuesday are my days off and I return on Wednesday 230-630 and that's about it,Bye!


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> What about Beetlejuice or the King of all Blacks???


Why Beetlejuice?


----------



## The Gabba Goul

'cuz he's hella funny...


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> 'cuz he's hella funny...


What does that have to do with Pathmark?


----------



## The Gabba Goul

don't worry 'bout it...


----------



## StevenRocks

Don't take any wooden nickels, Howard.


----------



## jamgood

Howdy Howard!!!!

Who wrangles the carts when rustlers break 'em from the herd and leave 'em stranded in a gulley, alley, front porch, back yard, vacant lot, subway, Cathedral, etc. ?

Does Susan Lucci shop at your Pathmark?









John Tesh?

How about this guy? He look familiar? He's not too happy there.









All are residents of Garden City, and probably Pathmark patrons.

I'd visit with ya'll, but Suzie is a naughty lady and will call the authorities if she spots jamgood (aka "Burt") in the neighborhood again. 
B!+<h

Perhaps you and Robin can attend a Memorial Day ceremony together?

Buy Buy


----------



## Laxplayer

jamgood said:


> Howdy Howard!!!!
> 
> Who wrangles the carts when rustlers break 'em from the heard and leave 'em stranded in a gulley, alley, front porch, back yard, vacant lot, subway, Cathedral, etc. ?


The grocery store near the bank where I used to work had these sensors that would lock the cart wheels up if people walked too far away with them. I used to laugh everytime I would see this happen. A few times, the stop was so sudden, that the cart tipped and fell over dumping groceries all over the sidewalk. It kicked in about a 1/2 block from the parking lot.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Howdy Howard!!!!
> 
> Who wrangles the carts when rustlers break 'em from the heard and leave 'em stranded in a gulley, alley, front porch, back yard, vacant lot, subway, Cathedral, etc. ?
> 
> Does Susan Lucci shop at your Pathmark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Tesh?
> 
> How about this guy? He look familiar? He's not too happy there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are residents of Garden City, and probably Pathmark patrons.
> 
> I'd visit with ya'll, but Suzie is a naughty lady and will call the authorities if she spots jamgood (aka "Burt") in the neighborhood again.
> B!+<h
> 
> Perhaps you and Robin can attend a Memorial Day ceremony together?
> 
> Buy Buy


To answer your first question,I think the cart collectors do.

No I haven't seen John Tesh or Susan Lucci at Pathmark but if I do,I'll report it on here.

A Memorial Day ceremony together? I may have to work on that Monday but we'll see and play it by ear.Friday is my day off and she leaves work an hour earlier for the holidays which is good for me.


----------



## Howard

Tomorrow is another late day for me and so will be Thursday and Saturday because of The Memorial Day Holiday.

Have any of you guys worked on holidays and how does it feel?


----------



## The Gabba Goul

I work almost every holiday...it's nice to come in on a day when it isnt so buisy...plus then you get to pick a free day off (with pay) in the future...if you're in the union, I'd imagine that you get paid OT all day right???


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard, time to draw the line! If you work a Holiday, how will you spend it with your girl Robin? I really think you are working yourself into an early grave.


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> Tomorrow is another late day for me and so will be Thursday and Saturday because of The Memorial Day Holiday.
> 
> Have any of you guys worked on holidays and how does it feel?


Holidays aren't too bad to work generally. Traffic will probably be a little lighter at the store, so it won't be as tiring.


----------



## jamgood

Howdy Howard! 

I'm Amish. We milk twice a day, 365.25 days a year. Lactose intolerant, go figure!? No fancy holiday for ol jamgood. Moooooooooooooo


----------



## Laxplayer

jamgood said:


> Howdy Howard!
> 
> I'm Amish. We milk twice a day, 365.25 days a year. Lactose intolerant, go figure!? No fancy holiday for ol jamgood. Moooooooooooooo


Your cows don't take vacations? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> I work almost every holiday...it's nice to come in on a day when it isnt so buisy...plus then you get to pick a free day off (with pay) in the future...if you're in the union, I'd imagine that you get paid OT all day right???


I believe you do Gabba.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howard, time to draw the line! If you work a Holiday, how will you spend it with your girl Robin? I really think you are working yourself into an early grave.


I don't know yet until the new schedule comes out on Saturday so that's when I'll be able to find out.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Your cows don't take vacations? :icon_smile_wink:


Cows should be able to take vacations.


----------



## Howard

Not a bad day doing cart collecting.It was pretty nice and warm with temperatures in the low to mid 70's.Today was a very busy 230-630 and tomorrow is 230-7 and that's payday,hope it's good cause I'm looking forward to it.I'm hoping on Saturday when the new schedule comes out,It turns out to be a 10 or 1030am workday cause lately I haven't got to spend much time with Robin so I'm hoping that she can still work around my schedule and maybe in the near future,The favor will be returned in kind and I'll work around her's.It's hard to balance a job and a relationship when the girl is full time and the guy is part time.Do you any you guys do that?


----------



## 14395

*Congratulations Howard*

Congratulations on 5,000 posts, Howard!

And on the "Connoisseur" designation :icon_smile:


----------



## Laxplayer

What are you a Connoisseur of, Howard?


----------



## Karl89

LP,

Connoisseur is French for troll, no?

Karl


----------



## xcubbies

Karl89 said:


> LP,
> 
> Connoisseur is French for troll, no?
> 
> Karl


Karl, that is very unkind. And inaccurate. In France they use troll for troll. I suspect that you are afraid that Howard is making a fool of you. But you are coming across as a class bully, just like Gabba.

I'm just glad to be there for a friend in need. You're okay in my book, Howard. I pray for you every night. X


----------



## Karl89

XCubbies,

Perhaps you should write a letter to the editor of your local paper to ask if Howard really exists and perhaps they will respond with "Yes XCubbies, there is a Howard. He exists in the hearts and minds of the easily duped."

Karl


----------



## xcubbies

Karl, what a cynic. What would Howard gain by 'duping' us? He has found a community of well-dressed, intelligent men and relishes our company. I, for one, am not uncomfortable with someone who earns his honest living pushing carts. My only advise for him is to not waste his money on bottled refreshments when he is working, and bring a canteen with tap water. NYC has some of the best water in the country. Why buy bottled water, especially when he is not working full-time. Even with an employee discount at Pathmark it is still less costly to drink tap water. I bet you are a Perrier guy, Karl.


----------



## Karl89

xcubbies,

San Pellegrino actually. And Borjomi when I can find it.

Karl


----------



## xcubbies

Karl89 said:


> xcubbies,
> 
> San Pellegrino actually. And Borjomi when I can find it.
> 
> Karl


Pretty hoity-toity for Texas, isn't it? But I suppose the water is pretty hard there. You don't give that stuff to your cattle, do you?


----------



## KenR

xcubbies said:


> Karl, what a cynic. What would Howard gain by 'duping' us? He has found a community of well-dressed, intelligent men and relishes our company. I, for one, am not uncomfortable with someone who earns his honest living pushing carts. My only advise for him is to not waste his money on bottled refreshments when he is working, and bring a canteen with tap water. NYC has some of the best water in the country. Why buy bottled water, especially when he is not working full-time. Even with an employee discount at Pathmark it is still less costly to drink tap water. I bet you are a Perrier guy, Karl.


It is not that people have an issue with someone who pushes carts, it's whether our friend Howard is either a rather benign troll or the real article. Karl and a few others are in the troll camp and are calling him out on it. Some are in the troll camp and play along with the game because Howard is not blatantly sowing discord, but is more sly in his actions. Some, myself included, are not sure who he is and finally, some, like yourself, believe he is being genuine and are showing compassion towards him.

Until there is sufficient evidence one way or another, there will be disagreement.


----------



## rkipperman

xcubbies said:


> Karl, what a cynic. What would Howard gain by 'duping' us? He has found a community of well-dressed, intelligent men and relishes our company. I, for one, am not uncomfortable with someone who earns his honest living pushing carts. My only advise for him is to not waste his money on bottled refreshments when he is working, and bring a canteen with tap water. NYC has some of the best water in the country. Why buy bottled water, especially when he is not working full-time. Even with an employee discount at Pathmark it is still less costly to drink tap water. I bet you are a Perrier guy, Karl.


Why don't you try meeting "Howard" during a lunch break at Pathmark?


----------



## Wayfarer

xcubbies said:


> Karl, what a cynic. What would Howard gain by 'duping' us? He has found a community of well-dressed, intelligent men and relishes our company. I, for one, am not uncomfortable with someone who earns his honest living pushing carts. My only advise for him is to not waste his money on bottled refreshments when he is working, and bring a canteen with tap water. NYC has some of the best water in the country. Why buy bottled water, especially when he is not working full-time. Even with an employee discount at Pathmark it is still less costly to drink tap water. I bet you are a Perrier guy, Karl.


Actually, if you read back through this thread, you will see "Howard" has admitted to being a troll. I just continue to play along as it is rather entertaining.


----------



## Howard

EP said:


> Congratulations on 5,000 posts, Howard!
> 
> And on the "Connoisseur" designation :icon_smile:


Thanks EP.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> What are you a Connoisseur of, Howard?


A Clothes Connoisseur.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Actually, if you read back through this thread, you will see "Howard" has admitted to being a troll. I just continue to play along as it is rather entertaining.


But I'm telling you,I'm not a troll.Please believe me!


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Karl, that is very unkind. And inaccurate. In France they use troll for troll. I suspect that you are afraid that Howard is making a fool of you. But you are coming across as a class bully, just like Gabba.
> 
> I'm just glad to be there for a friend in need. You're okay in my book, Howard. I pray for you every night. X


Thanks Cubbies.


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> But I'm telling you,I'm not a troll.Please believe me!


Post a photo of yourself at Pathmark. That will show 'em!


----------



## KenR

Wayfarer said:


> Actually, if you read back through this thread, you will see *"Howard" has admitted to being a troll*. I just continue to play along as it is rather entertaining.


Which post?


----------



## Wayfarer

KenR said:


> Which post?


It wounds me to know you lack faith in me!



Intrepid said:


> You are most welcome, Howard. I have tremendous admiration for your skills!
> 
> Is it safe to assume that you agree with post #91? Yes or no? Silence = agreement.





Howard said:


> Yes Intrepid,I agree.


----------



## KenR

On the contrary, I have great faith in you. I just did not know which post it was.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

xcubbies said:


> Karl, that is very unkind. And inaccurate. In France they use troll for troll. I suspect that you are afraid that Howard is making a fool of you. But you are coming across as a class bully, just like Gabba.


Yeah Karl...whassamatter??? You think there's something funny about grown men who insist on playing make-believe???

LoL...


----------



## yachtie

The most amazing part of this thread is that it has 312 posts. Hard to believe. Congrats Howard, I think this is going to rival the Infamous "black suit " thread.


----------



## eagle2250

While one can never be sure, I am not convinced Howard is a troll and am pretty sure he has not 'knowingly' acknowledged being one. I also hope he is not the victim of cyber-bullying...being baited and taunted by a number of forumites who have been unable to mature beyond the "schoolyard bully" phase of their lives. I would rather grant Howard the benefit of the doubt and take him at his word, rather than offer insults that could prove hurtful to an innocent. Please gentlemen, think about what you say in your posts. If you are wrong in your assumptions, are the consequences worth it?


----------



## Wayfarer

eagle2250 said:


> While one can never be sure, I am not convinced Howard is a troll and am pretty sure he has not 'knowingly' acknowledged being one. I also hope he is not the victim of cyber-bullying...being baited and taunted by a number of forumites who have been unable to mature beyond the "schoolyard bully" phase of their lives. I would rather grant Howard the benefit of the doubt and take him at his word, rather than offer insults that could prove hurtful to an innocent. Please gentlemen, think about what you say in your posts. If you are wrong in your assumptions, are the consequences worth it?


Hey, I have been playing along nicely for about 10 pages now, but a direct question was asked. I thought it deserved an answer.

So how was the weather today at Pathmark?


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Post a photo of yourself at Pathmark. That will show 'em!


Sorry I don't have a photo of myself at Pathmark.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Hey, I have been playing along nicely for about 10 pages now, but a direct question was asked. I thought it deserved an answer.
> 
> So how was the weather today at Pathmark?


I didn't work yesterday,It was my day off but Today I work from 230-7 and so far this has been one hell of a busy week of working almost every day after 2.The weather should co-operate,It's going to be in the mid-80's and very warm.

And yesterday,I got to spend time with my girlfriend.Since It was my day off and she was let out from work an hour early cause of The Memorial Day Holiday,We went to Nathans and rented a movie from Blockbuster later,It was just a pleasant rest of the evening to be with her even if it was part time.

And I think you're right Wayfar,I might be digging myself an early grave.Today the new schedule comes out and if I don't get an early day tomorrow,I might never get to spend time with her.But I think It's still too early to ask for time off since I just started there.I'm going to wait a while and see what happens.


----------



## Howard

rkipperman said:


> Why don't you try meeting "Howard" during a lunch break at Pathmark?


No,That won't be necessary!


----------



## xcubbies

Howard said:


> No,That won't be necessary!


How about brunch?


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> How about brunch?


No I don't have brunch and I don't have time for it.


----------



## Howard

Today was a pretty good day despite the very muggy weather. 

The cart collecting was pretty normal and during the afternoon,Pathmark was giving away Root Beer Floats to help sponsor The Children's Miracle Fund and I had about 2 of them,Hey they were only a dollar. 

But anyway,the new schedule came out today and here it is:

Sunday 10-2
Monday 1030-430
Wednesday 1030-430
Thursday 230-630
Saturday 2-6

And that's about it.I'll see you guys most likely tomorrow night,Take Care!


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> And I think you're right Wayfar,I might be digging myself an early grave.Today the new schedule comes out and if I don't get an early day tomorrow,I might never get to spend time with her.*But I think It's still too early to ask for time off since I just started there.*I'm going to wait a while and see what happens.


Howard:

You should set some boundaries from the beginning. If you do not let them know your needs from the start, they might take advantage of you. Your Union might help if you join after going full time, you know, eight hours a day, five days a week.


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> Sorry I don't have a photo of myself at Pathmark.


You're too busy to have one taken I guess. Oh well, just trying to help.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howard:
> 
> You should set some boundaries from the beginning. If you do not let them know your needs from the start, they might take advantage of you. Your Union might help if you join after going full time, you know, eight hours a day, five days a week.


How are they taking advantage of me?


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> You're too busy to have one taken I guess. Oh well, just trying to help.


I only get a 15-20 minute break to relax and that's about it.


----------



## Howard

Today was not bad of a day despite the crowds and heat on Memorial Day weekend. The cart collecting got a little hectic so I dealt with it the best that I could.The only problem I had was this stupid authoratative customer who wanted me to carry packages to his van and he kept barking orders and being very pushy by telling me to put specific stuff in this cart and stuff in that cart.From what I was told,He also used to scream at the cashiers so people know all about him.I felt like I wanted to punch him out,the nerve of that guy screaming orders at me like I'm an udder moron or something.Later on he gave me a 2 dollar tip and I went on my way.But anyway,that's basically it.Tomorrow is 1030-430 so I'll see you guys tomorrow evening.


----------



## xcubbies

Did Pathmark have any big sales for Memorial Day? That could spell a highly arduous day for you, Howard. But the NYT reports a comfortable 71 degrees, excellent cart wrangling weather. 

Do you guys wear nameplates on the job? Maybe I'll look you up now that we have your work schedule. See you on Wednesday.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> How are they taking advantage of me?


I am not on the spot, so it is hard for me to say. The best person to tell you how you are being taken advantage of would be the person that runs the Union there. Tell that person you are hoping for full time (five days a week, eight hours a day) and want to join the Union when you are. They will help you figure out how you are being taken advantage of.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Did Pathmark have any big sales for Memorial Day? That could spell a highly arduous day for you, Howard. But the NYT reports a comfortable 71 degrees, excellent cart wrangling weather.
> 
> Do you guys wear nameplates on the job? Maybe I'll look you up now that we have your work schedule. See you on Wednesday.


Garlic Bread only.99 cents today.

It sure didn't feel like 71,I was sweaty and stinky,it felt like 81 or even 91 on my body being out in the hot sun collecting carts.

No,cart collectors don't wear nameplates.


----------



## Howard

I'd say that today was a very hectic today at Pathmark and doing the cart collecting from 1030-430 with an hour break in between.Plus today they had on sale Garlic Bread(today only) $.99 cents and plus they had a Seafood Show with a display of Shrimp,Prawn,Scallops and I think Lobster Tail.I just couldn't believe they had me working on Memorial Day.Well,I can't complain but at least I got it all done for the day and I went home all sweaty and stinky.Tomorrow is my day off and I return Wednesday with once again a 1030-430 schedule.

And one more thing,I think I may have to buy a new pair of sneakers,A month and a half going into Pathmark and already the bottoms of my shoes are starting to get holes.One co-worker said to me he went through 10 pairs of sneakers within the past 3 years that he's been working there.I thought sneakers were supposed to last you for years,But a month? That's crazy!


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> And one more thing,I think I may have to buy a new pair of sneakers,A month and a half going into Pathmark and already the bottoms of my shoes are starting to get holes.One co-worker said to me he went through 10 pairs of sneakers within the past 3 years that he's been working there.I thought sneakers were supposed to last you for years,But a month? That's crazy!


Sneakers wear down fast if you use them regularly. Most experts say to replace them every few months if you're an active user, or to rotate two or more pairs to stretch their lifespan.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard, I gave you the benefit of my experience as a stock boy when I suggested you buy work boots. They're more comfortable, in that they give more support than sneakers, and they're more durable. Invest in a good pair and you'll thank me. 

By the way, even if you're not wearing a nameplate I 'm sure identifying a frequenter of AAAC by his clothing will not be difficult.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Sneakers wear down fast if you use them regularly. Most experts say to replace them every few months if you're an active user, or to rotate two or more pairs to stretch their lifespan.


I'd rather buy a good pair of sneakers and not a crappy off brand that'll wear and tear so quickly.There was this one pair of velcro sneakers that last me 2 years but I threw them out because it was falling apart.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, I gave you the benefit of my experience as a stock boy when I suggested you buy work boots. They're more comfortable, in that they give more support than sneakers, and they're more durable. Invest in a good pair and you'll thank me.
> 
> By the way, even if you're not wearing a nameplate I 'm sure identifying a frequenter of AAAC by his clothing will not be difficult.


I'd rather wear sneakers cause for me it's comfortable but I'll look into a pair of work boots and thank you!


----------



## SoutherWinds

StevenRocks said:


> Sneakers wear down fast if you use them regularly. Most experts say to replace them every few months if you're an active user, or to rotate two or more pairs to stretch their lifespan.


Especially if they are being used to run in. Running shoes should be replaced fairly often to aviod hurting your joints. It does wonders for avid joggers and runners and over a long period of time is better for your knees and lower back.


----------



## Howard

I went to 2 shoe stores till I got to my 3rd one and bought a new pair of sneakers but they were off brand and they're named American Eagle and cost about $30.00 at Payless cause I didn't want to pay $70 for New Balance or any other brand of known sneakers at the other stores.I try to look for bargains most of the time and I try to see how money I can spend with the money that I have with me.So I wound up spending about $30 for an off brand.Let's hope it lasts long.


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> I went to 2 shoe stores till I got to my 3rd one and bought a new pair of sneakers but they were off brand and they're named American Eagle and cost about $30.00 at Payless cause I didn't want to pay $70 for New Balance or any other brand of known sneakers at the other stores.I try to look for bargains most of the time and I try to see how money I can spend with the money that I have with me.So I wound up spending about $30 for an off brand.Let's hope it lasts long.


I don't know how well the American Eagle shoes will hold up over time.

If you'tre buying less expensive models, I've heard that the Starbury brand shoes Steve & Barry's (there's one at the Manhattan Mall) carries hold up pretty well, and they're usually under $20.

If color or style is not as important, you can find a lot of good deals on brand-name sneakers at the typical mall chains when they do their clearances.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> I don't know how well the American Eagle shoes will hold up over time.
> 
> If you'tre buying less expensive models, I've heard that the Starbury brand shoes Steve & Barry's (there's one at the Manhattan Mall) carries hold up pretty well, and they're usually under $20.
> 
> If color or style is not as important, you can find a lot of good deals on brand-name sneakers at the typical mall chains when they do their clearances.


I hope American Eagle lasts me a very long time.I don't want to keep on buying shoes once a month.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> I hope American Eagle lasts me a very long time.I don't want to keep on buying shoes once a month.


Maybe if you go full time, five days a week, eight hours a day, you could join the Union and then have the Union lobby to get your sneakers paid for? That is why we have unions, to help the workers.


----------



## JRR

Howard said:


> I hope American Eagle lasts me a very long time.I don't want to keep on buying shoes once a month.


They won't. AE shoes suck


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Maybe if you go full time, five days a week, eight hours a day, you could join the Union and then have the Union lobby to get your sneakers paid for? That is why we have unions, to help the workers.


So The Union can pay for your shoes?


----------



## Howard

Today was an extremely busy day at Pathmark and boy was it hot,Tomorrow will be near 90.Hopefully I'll make it through.Anyway,It'll be payday and I'm looking forward to it.

I also must drink tons of water to keep myself hydrated and to wear good sneakers cause the pavement will be pretty hot over the next few months when it starts to become more summery-like.Plus,my face gets greasy so I will also need those face wipes for myself.


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> Today was an extremely busy day at Pathmark and boy was it hot,Tomorrow will be near 90.Hopefully I'll make it through.Anyway,It'll be payday and I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> I also must drink tons of water to keep myself hydrated and to wear good sneakers cause the pavement will be pretty hot over the next few months when it starts to become more summery-like.Plus,my face gets greasy so I will also need those face wipes for myself.


Get some anti-glare eye black like the baseball players wear, so you can keep the glare from the sun out of your eyes. This will help you spot the carts from across the lot on sunny days.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> So The Union can pay for your shoes?


Better yet, the Union can make Pathmark pay!


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Get some anti-glare eye black like the baseball players wear, so you can keep the glare from the sun out of your eyes. This will help you spot the carts from across the lot on sunny days.


I wear sunglasses,Would that help? I mean what I'm saying is during the summer days when the sun is at it's strongest,You need something to keep your eyes protected at all times.

Where would I buy anti-glare eye black?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Better yet, the Union can make Pathmark pay!


How Is That possible?


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> How Is That possible?


Negotiation.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Where would I buy anti-glare eye black?


Most sporting goods store, like the Sports Authority, should carry it. Or you could just use some black heel dressing, it even comes with a handy foam sponge applicator.


----------



## Laxplayer

Wayfarer said:


> Most sporting goods store, like the Sports Authority, should carry it. Or you could just use some black heel dressing, it even comes with a handy foam sponge applicator.


I'm sure the eye black grease stick is cheaper. 
Howard, sure you could wear sunglasses, but why not use the eye black? You'll look a lot tougher, and you won't have to worry about losing your sunglasses. You could also smear it on war paint style. I've seen some lacrosse and football players do this, and I gotta tell ya, it looks awesome!


----------



## Wayfarer

Laxplayer said:


> I'm sure the eye black grease stick is cheaper.


Are you sure? I bet you'd need far fewer applications with the heel dressing :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jazzy1

Howard said:


> I also must drink tons of water to keep myself hydrated


Drinking lots of fluid is so very important.

A friend of mine taught me a little trick that I still use to this day. When I am going to be out and the temperature is in the 90's, I take a wask cloth soak it in water, place it in a plastic freezer bag, perhaps the zip lock kind. Then stick the whole thing in the freezer the night before.

As the temperature rises, you have a cool rag to help keep you comfortable and something to wipe your face with.


----------



## Laxplayer

Wayfarer said:


> Are you sure? I bet you'd need far fewer applications with the heel dressing :icon_smile_big:


You're right. It wouldn't wash off, so you would only need to apply maybe once per week. Good idea. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## JRR

Laxplayer said:


> I'm sure the eye black grease stick is cheaper.
> Howard, sure you could wear sunglasses, but why not use the eye black? You'll look a lot tougher, and you won't have to worry about losing your sunglasses. You could also smear it on war paint style. I've seen some lacrosse and football players do this, and I gotta tell ya, it looks awesome!


LMAO...


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> Where would I buy anti-glare eye black?


Remember what I told you about the wooden nickels? Check for splinters.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> I'm sure the eye black grease stick is cheaper.
> Howard, sure you could wear sunglasses, but why not use the eye black? You'll look a lot tougher, and you won't have to worry about losing your sunglasses. You could also smear it on war paint style. I've seen some lacrosse and football players do this, and I gotta tell ya, it looks awesome!


No I don't like paint on my face.My face is already greasy as It is.


----------



## Howard

jazzy1 said:


> Drinking lots of fluid is so very important.
> 
> A friend of mine taught me a little trick that I still use to this day. When I am going to be out and the temperature is in the 90's, I take a wask cloth soak it in water, place it in a plastic freezer bag, perhaps the zip lock kind. Then stick the whole thing in the freezer the night before.
> 
> As the temperature rises, you have a cool rag to help keep you comfortable and something to wipe your face with.


That's a good idea Jazzy,Won't I look silly to the customers?


----------



## Howard

Today is a 2-6 day and they said partly sunny with a chance of showers or thunderstorms so I have my poncho if it gets to be a heavy rain.I was also thinking about buying one of those small tiny fans people carry around with them during the hot summer,I could just stick it around my neck when I want to keep cool when the temperatures are above 90 or higher.But anyway,that's about it,The new schedule comes out so I'll see you guys later.


----------



## Howard

Hot,Sticky and Sweaty and that's how I felt today when doing the carts but with a slight breeze,It felt ok.The new schedule came out and just about every other day is after 2 which I'm not too thrilled about but anyway,There was this woman who was standing with her back turned yapping on her cell phone and I wanted to push the carts into the corral but everytime I screamed "Hello,Excuse Me",She refused to listen to me so I just kept the carts right there and went about my business.That was about it.Tomorrow is another 2-6 day and ready for the heavy rain.


----------



## eagle2250

Well played Howard...don't let the bast**ds get you down!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Well played Howard...don't let the bast**ds get you down!


Don't you hate it when you're doing something and someone has their back turned away from you and they're yapping on the cell phone and you scream and yell but they don't listen so then you walk away,Does that ever happen to anyone here?


----------



## 14395

Howard said:


> Don't you hate it when you're doing something and someone has their back turned away from you and they're yapping on the cell phone and you scream and yell but they don't listen so then you walk away,Does that ever happen to anyone here?


I imagine it could be terribly frustrating. Have you thought about
getting some kind of an air horn or bell to let people know you are
approaching? :icon_smile:


----------



## Laxplayer

EP said:


> I imagine it could be terribly frustrating. Have you thought about
> getting some kind of an air horn or bell to let people know you are
> approaching? :icon_smile:


An air horn, like they use at soccer games. Good idea.


----------



## PennGlock

Curiosity finally got the better of me after seeing this thread go for 15 pages. Now I feel like Ive stepped into the twilight zone...


----------



## Wayfarer

PennGlock said:


> Curiosity finally got the better of me after seeing this thread go for 15 pages. Now I feel like Ive stepped into the twilight zone...


Is the Twilight Zone near Pathmark? Do you work there full time, five days a week eight hours a day, with a Union?


----------



## Acct2000

Howard, all it would take is one shopping cart bashed against her achilles tendon, and she would acknowledge you.


----------



## Howard

EP said:


> I imagine it could be terribly frustrating. Have you thought about
> getting some kind of an air horn or bell to let people know you are
> approaching? :icon_smile:


No,I don't think so but It could help.I'm just afraid I might scare the elderly cause half of the majority are old and handicapped and I wouldn't want to scare them in any sort of way.


----------



## Howard

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Howard, all it would take is one shopping cart bashed against her achilles tendon, and she would acknowledge you.


No I would get fired for doing that.If she didn't hear me,fine I don't care.Just doing my job and I go about my business,That's all.She's already carrying a small cane and I would get in trouble if I hurt a customer even if he/she isn't a customer at all.So It's best to leave well enough alone.


----------



## lovemeparis

*Howard, the creator of twilight zone...*



PennGlock said:


> Now I feel like Ive stepped into the twilight zone...


and I truly hope that U will reach the zone of twilight... soon.

but dont forget to stop and take a break... in the twilight zone.:devil::devil::devil:

...paris 2 LA


----------



## jamgood

Howdy Howard.

Believe me, I know what you're goin through. I got this undercover gig with the DEA 30 years ago and they aint no glamour in cart wranglin. Ye see, Im supposa keep an eye out fer folks buyin large qualities a Sudaphred 'n' such.

Got one word fer ya:

*P-R-O-D-U-C-E*

Yup

Cartin's too melanomadic
Stockin's work
Meat's bloody 'n' greezy

Produce is cool in the summer, warm in the winter. Get to wear a green smock. Chat up the ladies lookin fer cucumbers, if ya know what one means? Nudge, nudge. A wise feller'd start brown-nosin the Produce manager durin his "breaks". Nowhateyemean?

Gotta go, them National Enquirer freaks is hangin aroun agin. Buy.

(Had a gig in the "Twilight Zone" once. It was a "Gentlelady's Club" in Topeka. I was an ironic dancer M,T,T,F,Sa nites. Good money and lotsa free ...)


----------



## Wayfarer

lovemeparis said:


> and I truly hope that U will reach the zone of twilight... soon.
> 
> but dont forget to stop and take a break... in the twilight zone.:devil::devil::devil:
> 
> ...paris 2 LA


Glad you stepped in to return sanity to this thread.....


----------



## Laxplayer

lovemeparis said:


> and I truly hope that U will reach the zone of twilight... soon.
> 
> but dont forget to stop and take a break... in the twilight zone.:devil::devil::devil:
> 
> ...paris 2 LA


How are things at the cafe?


----------



## 14395

Howard said:


> No,I don't think so but It could help.I'm just afraid I might scare the elderly cause half of the majority are old and handicapped and I wouldn't want to scare them in any sort of way.


Good point. How about a simple lifeguard whistle that you
could wear around your neck? They aren't very frightening.
Probably best to check with your job coach first. :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard

EP said:


> Good point. How about a simple lifeguard whistle that you
> could wear around your neck? They aren't very frightening.
> Probably best to check with your job coach first. :icon_smile:


Ok,That sounds good.Something that's not too loud and obnoxious and won't frighten customers.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Howdy Howard.
> 
> Believe me, I know what you're goin through. I got this undercover gig with the DEA 30 years ago and they aint no glamour in cart wranglin. Ye see, Im supposa keep an eye out fer folks buyin large qualities a Sudaphred 'n' such.
> 
> Got one word fer ya:
> 
> *P-R-O-D-U-C-E*
> 
> Yup
> 
> Cartin's too melanomadic
> Stockin's work
> Meat's bloody 'n' greezy
> 
> Produce is cool in the summer, warm in the winter. Get to wear a green smock. Chat up the ladies lookin fer cucumbers, if ya know what one means? Nudge, nudge. A wise feller'd start brown-nosin the Produce manager durin his "breaks". Nowhateyemean?
> 
> Gotta go, them National Enquirer freaks is hangin aroun agin. Buy.
> 
> (Had a gig in the "Twilight Zone" once. It was a "Gentlelady's Club" in Topeka. I was an ironic dancer M,T,T,F,Sa nites. Good money and lotsa free ...)


I thought he left the buidling?


----------



## Howard

Yesterday was an ok day for most part but then the rain and drizzle came and made me feel miserable so I did what I had to do and tried to get things done.Then when taking the bus coming home,It got stuck for 10 minutes but after 10 minutes,It went on it's way.Just Thank god It didn't break down or I would've never got home.But anyway,I have 2 days off and I'm back on Wednesday 230-630.


----------



## Brooksfan

Howard-sounds like you've got the basic ebb and flow of the job pretty well mastered now. Have you considered doing some more analytical approach to the job that could add even more value to your presence and perhaps propel you to the ivory towers inside Pathmark's brain trust? A possible research project. Standing at the front of the store and looking at the parking lot, I'd assume there's a certain slope to the lot that allows rainwater to drain. Have you noticed a more pronounced wear pattern on the left or right wheels of some of the carts as opposed to the others, and if so, is there a way to segregate the ones more worn on the right from those more worn on the left so that you could recommend returning one group to one side of the store and the others to the opposite side, ensuring over time an even wear pattern and thus maximizing the useful life of each wheel? Just wondering...


----------



## jamgood

Brooksfan said:


> Howard-sounds like you've got the basic ebb and flow of the job pretty well mastered now. Have you considered doing some more analytical approach to the job that could add even more value to your presence and perhaps propel you to the ivory towers inside Pathmark's brain trust? A possible research project. Standing at the front of the store and looking at the parking lot, I'd assume there's a certain slope to the lot that allows rainwater to drain. Have you noticed a more pronounced wear pattern on the left or right wheels of some of the carts as opposed to the others, and if so, is there a way to segregate the ones more worn on the right from those more worn on the left so that you could recommend returning one group to one side of the store and the others to the opposite side, ensuring over time an even wear pattern and thus maximizing the useful life of each wheel? Just wondering...


www.governmentgrant.com

www.grants.gov

www.freegovmoney.net


----------



## Howard

Brooksfan said:


> Howard-sounds like you've got the basic ebb and flow of the job pretty well mastered now. Have you considered doing some more analytical approach to the job that could add even more value to your presence and perhaps propel you to the ivory towers inside Pathmark's brain trust? A possible research project. Standing at the front of the store and looking at the parking lot, I'd assume there's a certain slope to the lot that allows rainwater to drain. Have you noticed a more pronounced wear pattern on the left or right wheels of some of the carts as opposed to the others, and if so, is there a way to segregate the ones more worn on the right from those more worn on the left so that you could recommend returning one group to one side of the store and the others to the opposite side, ensuring over time an even wear pattern and thus maximizing the useful life of each wheel? Just wondering...


I know my job pretty well that my job coach doesn't need me as much as he used to.So,he weaned away.He might pop in one day and surprise me on the job.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> www.governmentgrant.com
> 
> www.grants.gov
> 
> www.freegovmoney.net


Yeah Jam, The picture of Matthew Lesko is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Howard

I'm off to work in about a couple of hours so I'll see you guys later. 

BTW,On my schedule this week,It says for Thursday that I'm a "throwback",What exactly is one in the supermarket world?


----------



## Howard

Today was just a very nice pleasant day to do cart collecting.It was cool,a little brisk,sunny and warm with temperatures in the upper 70's.Nothing much to complain about here,Tomorrow should be a bit warmer and plus it's payday so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard said:


> I'm off to work in about a couple of hours so I'll see you guys later.
> 
> BTW,On my schedule this week,It says for Thursday that I'm a "throwback",What exactly is one in the supermarket world?


Howard, how do you warm up for the job? Stretching, limbering up, are very important aspects I would think. You certainly don't want to injure your rotator cuff, or a hamstring. Injuries can greatly affect your productivity and longevity. You may want to consult or hire a personal trainer to help you develop a routine that is appropriate for the muscle groups that you most commonly use. Of course, diet is an important component of good health. Don't leave it to chance. I notice that you put a great deal of attention on equipment (sneakers), but body maintenance is perhaps more important.


----------



## jamgood

*Howdy Howard?*

"Throwback" is an initiation term.

Stay away from the dumpster.

8K and it keeps on rollin' Howard.

Have a nice Thursdee.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, how do you warm up for the job? Stretching, limbering up, are very important aspects I would think. You certainly don't want to injure your rotator cuff, or a hamstring. Injuries can greatly affect your productivity and longevity. You may want to consult or hire a personal trainer to help you develop a routine that is appropriate for the muscle groups that you most commonly use. Of course, diet is an important component of good health. Don't leave it to chance. I notice that you put a great deal of attention on equipment (sneakers), but body maintenance is perhaps more important.


The way I warm up is in the morning before I head off to the bathroom,I jog in my room for about 5 minutes and I walk to my bus stop which is quite a distance away which is about 45-50 minutes from my house so I get a whole lot of excersize just by walking.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> "Throwback" is an initiation term.
> 
> Stay away from the dumpster.
> 
> 8K and it keeps on rollin' Howard.
> 
> Have a nice Thursdee.


But that still doesn't explain itself of what a "throwback" is.


----------



## Howard

I want to know If It's too early to ask the supervisor to do stock when the weather might get really nasty this Summer cause I may want to do that and try my hands at something different during that period.I really like Pathmark a lot and by watching the orientation video,their co-workers really mean a lot to the company.


----------



## 14395

Howard said:


> I want to know If It's too early to ask the supervisor to do stock when the weather might get really nasty this Summer cause I may want to do that and try my hands at something different during that period.I really like Pathmark a lot and by watching the orientation video,their co-workers really mean a lot to the company.


It would probably be best for you to ask your job coach first.


----------



## rkipperman

EP said:


> It would probably be best for you to ask your job coach first.


...and Robin (I wouldn't trust Fred, Jackie or his replacement, Artie).


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> The way I warm up is in the morning before I head off to the bathroom,I jog in my room for about 5 minutes and I walk to my bus stop which is quite a distance away which is about 45-50 minutes from my house so I get a whole lot of excersize just by walking.


You should go to a city council meeting and propose a closer bus stop. That is quite some walk.


----------



## lovemeparis

*paris cafe updates...*



Laxplayer said:


> How are things at the cafe?


so far so good... but very busy myself in California.

thanks for thinking about the cafe... will add some updates later.:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

...paris 2 LA


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> I want to know If It's too early to ask the supervisor to do stock when the weather might get really nasty this Summer cause I may want to do that and try my hands at something different during that period.I really like Pathmark a lot and by watching the orientation video,their co-workers really mean a lot to the company.


Maybe you could watch the orientation video more than once, and that way you could be of even more value to the company.


----------



## Howard

EP said:


> It would probably be best for you to ask your job coach first.


He's the one who has the relationship whith the supervisor and assistant supervisor.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> You should go to a city council meeting and propose a closer bus stop. That is quite some walk.


I know Wayfar,But I need my excersize.I don't mind at all.On nice sunny days,I'll walk but if the weather is a little unsettling,then I'll resort to taking the bus.


----------



## Howard

It was an ok day despite the clouds and a little sunshine.It got very hectic up until the afternoon.The manager didn't yell at me but he was just telling me nicely to clean up the carts with all those flyers and garbage in them before they wind up on the sidewalks and streets and that's what I've been doing.Other than that,everything is going well over there.I might talk about doing stock work sometime in the near future and advancing in the company.I'd like to see myself doing something different besides cart collecting all year round.


----------



## xcubbies

*Cart Dharma*

Howard,
Sometimes, from the way you describe your time on the lot, I get the impression that there is a lot of opportunity for meditation and self-examination. Just you and the carts out there in the great outdoors. You may want to get a copy of Jack Kerouac's Dharma Bums, where he writes fictively about his experiences as a fire watch in Washington State. For many years I wanted to work for the Forest Service, like Kerouac. Your reports sort of make me hunger for the life of a cart wrangler. But I'll make sure I have a good pair of boots when I do it, instead of flimsy sneakers.


----------



## jamgood

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Sometimes, from the way you describe your time on the lot, I get the impression that there is a lot of opportunity for meditation and self-examination. Just you and the carts out there in the great outdoors. You may want to get a copy of Jack Kerouac's Dharma Bums, where he writes fictively about his experiences as a fire watch in Washington State. For many years I wanted to work for the Forest Service, like Kerouac. Your reports sort of make me hunger for the life of a cart wrangler. But I'll make sure I have a good pair of boots when I do it, instead of flimsy sneakers.


*ZEN & THE ART OF SHOPPING CART MAINTENANCE* 
Finding Nirvana Via Cart Mandala
by Howard de Pathemarque

An Orpha selection.

Cover Art: (centered on the spine)


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Sometimes, from the way you describe your time on the lot, I get the impression that there is a lot of opportunity for meditation and self-examination. Just you and the carts out there in the great outdoors. You may want to get a copy of Jack Kerouac's Dharma Bums, where he writes fictively about his experiences as a fire watch in Washington State. For many years I wanted to work for the Forest Service, like Kerouac. Your reports sort of make me hunger for the life of a cart wrangler. But I'll make sure I have a good pair of boots when I do it, instead of flimsy sneakers.


Yeah cubbies It gets very hectic out there.Today I did about close to 10 rounds of cart collecting with 5 minute breaks to drink a can of soda or tea.And when you get tired,you can relax on the chairs or just sit in the sun and then go back to what you were doing.On my break,I fell asleep for about 1 minute then went back to what I was doing.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Sometimes, from the way you describe your time on the lot, I get the impression that there is a lot of opportunity for meditation and self-examination. Just you and the carts out there in the great outdoors. You may want to get a copy of Jack Kerouac's Dharma Bums, where he writes fictively about his experiences as a fire watch in Washington State. For many years I wanted to work for the Forest Service, like Kerouac. Your reports sort of make me hunger for the life of a cart wrangler. But I'll make sure I have a good pair of boots when I do it, instead of flimsy sneakers.


Yeah cubbies It gets very hectic out there.Today I did about close to 10 rounds of cart collecting with 5 minute breaks to drink a can of soda or tea.And when you get tired,you can relax on the chairs or just sit in the sun and then go back to what you were doing.On my break,I fell asleep for about 1 minute then went back to what I was doing.

Actually,This is what It's like:


----------



## xcubbies

Jamgood, that is postively cosmic. I don't know, but I suspect that those carts rearranged themselves like that without any human help (no offense, Howard).


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Jamgood, that is postively cosmic. I don't know, but I suspect that those carts rearranged themselves like that without any human help (no offense, Howard).


That's impossible,But how'd that happen?


----------



## Howard

Had a pretty good day today at Pathmark.Kind of cloudy,dreary and damp to do cart collecting but there was no rain except for a lot of clouds up above.Anyway,tomorrow is payday as usual on Thursdays and I'm looking forward to it.

Other than that,One of the carts while I was doing cart collecting ran over my foot.


----------



## Howard

Pathmark this week has been extremely busy with the warm weather approaching.Yesterday,My job coach stopped by to say hello to my supervisor and so far I'm doing just great.My attendance,getting along well with co-workers,teamwork and doing what I'm told has been good. 

The only thing my supervisor mentioned to my coach is the lining up the carts correctly so they look neat without having them looking slanted.


----------



## jamgood

Howard said:


> Pathmark this week has been extremely busy with the warm weather approaching.Yesterday,My job coach stopped by to say hello to my supervisor and so far I'm doing just great.My attendance,getting along well with co-workers,teamwork and doing what I'm told has been good.
> 
> The only thing my supervisor mentioned to my coach is the lining up the carts correctly so they look neat without having them looking slanted.


----------



## Howard

I don't need those,I just need my good eyesight.


----------



## Howard

Today should be just another busy one on Father's Day.Pathmark should have a lot of displays for the dads and grads this afternoon.But anyway,I'm taking my Father out to Sizzler for the Breakfast Brunch then I'm off to work later at around 2.But It's going to be hot around 90 so I have to be prepared.That's about it,I'll talk to you guys later.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Today should be just another busy one on Father's Day.Pathmark should have a lot of displays for the dads and grads this afternoon.But anyway,I'm taking my Father out to Sizzler for the Breakfast Brunch then I'm off to work later at around 2.But It's going to be hot around 90 so I have to be prepared.That's about it,I'll talk to you guys later.


So you two had a Fairly Nice Brunch? I think many will like to hear that.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> So you two had a Fairly Nice Brunch? I think many will like to hear that.


Yes,Wayfar.I only had 1 plate of breakfast because If I ate another one,I wouldn't be able to perform well on the job so I stuck to one and the other plate,fruit and ambrosia.

But anyway,my day was hectic and the temperatures were hovering around 90 and I was hot but at least I kept drinking water to keep myself hydrated.Anyway that's about it.I return on Wednesday when my hours are 230-7.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Yes,Wayfar.I only had 1 plate of breakfast because If I ate another one,I wouldn't be able to perform well on the job so I stuck to one and the other plate,fruit and ambrosia.
> 
> But anyway,my day was hectic and the temperatures were hovering around 90 and I was hot but at least I kept drinking water to keep myself hydrated.Anyway that's about it.I return on Wednesday when my hours are 230-7.


So you had a Fully Nutritious Breakfast then?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> So you had a Fully Nutritious Breakfast then?


Well,I wouldn't say nutritious,I had an omelette,sausage,hash browns with coffee and juice.The next plate was fruit and ambrosia.


----------



## rnoldh

Howard said:


> Well,I wouldn't say nutritious,I had an omelette,sausage,hash browns with coffee and juice.The next plate was fruit and ambrosia.


Howard,
What is Ambrosia? I'm not familiar with that name for a Breakfast item.


----------



## jamgood

Does Robin know of this Ambrosia wench?


----------



## xcubbies

Over the weekend I did a Google search entering "Howard" and "Pathmark." The only thing I turned up was from posts on AAAC. 

Is this credible? Not even an 'image.' Is Howard his real name? Or maybe he's not really working at Pathmark? 

This makes me very suspicious.


----------



## Howard

rnoldh said:


> Howard,
> What is Ambrosia? I'm not familiar with that name for a Breakfast item.


1 pound bag miniature marshmallows
2 cups broken pecans (optional)
1 jar (10 oz) well drained maraschino cherries(cut in half)
1 pound can pineapple chunks, well drained
1 package (7 oz) flaked coconut (optional)
1 can (10 oz) Mandarin orange sections, well drained
1 pound sour cream
2/3 cup mayonnaise
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg

This is a recipie for Ambrosia.It's pretty delicious.Good for any time of the day.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Does Robin know of this Ambrosia wench?


Ambrosia is a fruit salad.It could also be a name of a girl.But I'd never cheat on her.My focus is on her and her only and trying to create a life with Robin.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Over the weekend I did a Google search entering "Howard" and "Pathmark." The only thing I turned up was from posts on AAAC.
> 
> Is this credible? Not even an 'image.' Is Howard his real name? Or maybe he's not really working at Pathmark?
> 
> This makes me very suspicious.


No Cubbies,Howard's my real name and I really work at Pathmark.Nothing to be suspicious about.


----------



## jamgood

Howard said:


> Ambrosia is a fruit salad.It could also be a name of a girl.But I'd never cheat on her.My focus is on her and her only and trying to create a life with Robin.


Whooooooa Howard! The cat's outta the bag. We know you lust for ol' Angie Jolly and there are probably winsome cashier wenches takin' your thoughts off Robin, eh?

This time of year a deluge of dewy, halter-topped Garden City Lolitas in tight shorts matronizing the Pathmark fulfilling their feminine freshness requisites?

You're only human, Howard. Unhealthy to suppress these urges. Angie may be looking for someone just like you, now that she's emasculated ol' Brad. Give her a call. Better yet, hang around the Ed Sullivan next time she's on Letterman or The View. Gottago.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Whooooooa Howard! The cat's outta the bag. We know you lust for ol' Angie Jolly and there are probably winsome cashier wenches takin' your thoughts off Robin, eh?
> 
> This time of year a deluge of dewy, halter-topped Garden City Lolitas in tight shorts matronizing the Pathmark fulfilling their feminine freshness requisites?
> 
> You're only human, Howard. Unhealthy to suppress these urges. Angie may be looking for someone just like you, now that she's emasculated ol' Brad. Give her a call. Better yet, hang around the Ed Sullivan next time she's on Letterman or The View. Gottago.


No sorry,no can do.I'm not that type of guy to be cheating on my girlfriend.That's not me.


----------



## jamgood

Howdy Howard. There's a new Sammy Jack movie out Friday. Some number between 1000 & 2000. I don't think he wears a skirt in this one.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Howdy Howard. There's a new Sammy Jack movie out Friday. Some number between 1000 & 2000. I don't think he wears a skirt in this one.


I don't understand Jam,What does this have to do with Pathmark?


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

Things have come to a pretty pass when Howard registers a complaint about the opaque nature of a post.

Strong work Jamgood, your work now surpasses the Master of inanity that is Howard.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer

It's like Clash of The Titans.


----------



## Howard

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Things have come to a pretty pass when Howard registers a complaint about the opaque nature of a post.
> 
> Strong work Jamgood, your work now surpasses the Master of inanity that is Howard.
> 
> Karl


All I was asking him was what he was talking about had to do with Pathmark.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> All I was asking him was what he was talking about had to do with Pathmark.


Not to fear Howard...you are not alone on this one. I too found myself confused by jamgood's latest post!


----------



## Laxplayer

Samuel L. Jackson's newest movie is _1408_. In his 2001 film _The 51st State (Formula 51)_, he wears a kilt.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Samuel L. Jackson's newest movie is _1408_. In his 2001 film _The 51st State (Formula 51)_, he wears a kilt.


Wow,That's the first time I've seen him ever wear a kilt.


----------



## Howard

I thought today was a pretty nice day.The sun was shining and there was a cool breeze about 75-80.Good enough to do cart collecting.The best part of my day was when I had found an elderly woman's bag in a shopping cart with a small cell phone,change and some papers.So I gave the bag to customer service and minutes later the woman got her bag back.In return I got a $2 reward for my good deed of the month.Last Month,I found some groceries and this month I found a bag that belong to a lady.Wow,good Luck is riding on my side 2 months since I've been working here.I wonder what I'm going to find next? God only knows.


----------



## Wayfarer

Jam, you need to work a little harder. The jury is putting Howard far more inane than you are.

Great kilt pic though.


----------



## jamgood

Howard said:


> I don't understand Jam,What does this have to do with Pathmark?


Don'tch'all have Pathmark Theatrees up nawth?


----------



## jamgood

Webster's: *in-ane'* _adj._ pointless; lacking substance; empty of meaning -- in-ane'ly _adv._ -- in-an'i-ty _n._

INTERCHANGE's inundated in inadvertently idiotic "innalecshull" inanity. Exempli gratia: Insults traded over sound waves (Not one's fault if the allusion ain't comprehended by folks what think 'emselves innaleckshully superior, ain't 'splainin') & abiogenesis.

Comparatively, Howard and one engage in repartee.

One is not in competition with Howard. It's Howard's pony and one just hitches a ride occasionally.

One defers to Howey.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Don'tch'all have Pathmark Theatrees up nawth?


Pathmark theaters? They couldn't even fit one in there. Problem is...where would they put it???


----------



## Wayfarer

jamgood said:


> Webster's: *in-ane'* _adj._ pointless; lacking substance; empty of meaning -- in-ane'ly _adv._ -- in-an'i-ty _n._
> 
> INTERCHANGE's inundated in inadvertently idiotic "innalecshull" inanity. Exempli gratia: Insults traded over sound waves (Not one's fault if the allusion ain't comprehended by folks what think 'emselves innaleckshully superior, ain't 'splainin') & abiogenesis.
> 
> Comparatively, Howard and one engage in repartee.
> 
> One is not in competition with Howard. It's Howard's pony and one just hitches a ride occasionally.
> 
> One defers to Howey.


Ah, but much like a Pathmark theatre, one might have people observing from outside. It must Frequently Be Noted that you are being judged by a Funny Bunch of Nuts. I just thought you would Frankly Benefit kNowing this


----------



## jamgood

Wayfarer said:


> Ah, but much like a Pathmark theatre, one might have people observing from outside. It must Frequently Be Noted that you are being judged by a Funny Bunch of Nuts. I just thought you would Frankly Benefit kNowing this


A rittle within a cannon drum? FBN? FBN? FBN? First Baptist a Newark? Mmmmmm?! I don't get it. Rather, one does not fully comprehend.

Ol doogmaj's to errorgunt to be concerned bout bein sized up by exogeraneous vooyourwrists. Unless they's a pryze. (They's some weerd folk out there ona innerweb.)

I got my Purty 12 gauge loaded, and I'm gonna poke my head over the transom ever once n in a while keepin watch for a funny bunch a nuts observin, one of em named Frankly. Gotcha. I hope they don't still a nother youngin.

Edit: 2/3 of FBN just woke me up. Federal Bureau of N. What's N? Narcotics? jamgood don't do no dope. Framed! An they's watchin ol jam?! Can I make it to the border? Seeya. Vamonos con giddyup!


----------



## jamgood

Howard said:


> Pathmark theaters? They couldn't even fit one in there. Problem is...where would they put it???


Dunno about the Garden City. PathMark Cinema not advertise in The Times? I think PM acquired Loews Cineplex Entertainment in 2006. Perhaps they haven't changed the signs up nawth yet.

Ourn's a multilevel multiplex in Indian Trail ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Trail,_North_Carolina ), soon to be renamed Indigenous Peoples Promenade, NC or Native American Nature Esplanade, NC in compliance with the Big Brother Sticks His Nose In Your Business And Taxes You For It Politically Correct Silly Statutes Act of 2006. They called in consultants from up nawth and paid em $75K each for the proposed new names. I think they're gonna try to sell rights to the name "Indian Trail" somewhere over yonder past Iran on the local eBay.

(Indian Trail, PathMark. Git it? Can't splain everthin.)

How's your day, Howard?


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Dunno about the Garden City. PathMark Cinema not advertise in The Times? I think PM acquired Loews Cineplex Entertainment in 2006. Perhaps they haven't changed the signs up nawth yet.
> 
> Ourn's a multilevel multiplex in Indian Trail ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Trail,_North_Carolina ), soon to be renamed Indigenous Peoples Promenade, NC or Native American Nature Esplanade, NC in compliance with the Big Brother Sticks His Nose In Your Business And Taxes You For It Politically Correct Silly Statutes Act of 2006. They called in consultants from up nawth and paid em $75K each for the proposed new names. I think they're gonna try to sell rights to the name "Indian Trail" somewhere over yonder past Iran on the local eBay.
> 
> (Indian Trail, PathMark. Git it? Can't splain everthin.)
> 
> How's your day, Howard?


Well,there's always Roosevelt Field Mall theaters on Long Island.

My day yesterday went pretty well,kind of hot and humid and I heard tomorrow will be about 90 so I'm going to drink as much water as possible to stay hydrated.


----------



## Howard

Today was not that bad to do the carts.It was pretty busy throughout the store and outside as well.But nothing much to complain about.Today I also got paid and I'm going to save my money for retirement cause I never know when I might need it for just such an emergency.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Today was not that bad to do the carts.It was pretty busy throughout the store and outside as well.But nothing much to complain about.Today I also got paid and I'm going to save my money for retirement cause I never know when I might need it for just such an emergency.


So you feel that you might have to retire on an emergent basis?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> So you feel that you might have to retire on an emergent basis?


I'm just saying Wayfar,In about 30 years and I don't know or who knows if I will be with Pathmark by then but It's always good to have some money in an envelope for just such an emergency cause you never know when you might need it.


----------



## Howard

Had a quite interesting day at Pathmark.I did a lot of the carts and a lot of the sweeping and the new schedule came out so it looks like I'm working a 6 hour shift on Wednesday The 4th of July. 

Sunday-2-6
Monday-1030-3
Wednesday-10-4 
Thursday-230-7
Friday-3-7

But anyway,towards the end of my shift,this very elderly fragile woman was sitting in her car and she needed help getting out so I helped her and I then called the supervisor and assistant manager to come help her into Pathmark as well.The lady needed one of those Go-carts but she didn't know how to operate those so the assistant manager helped her out.And later I helped her again to her car with her packages using those Go-carts and getting into her car was painful.Another good deed was done and I was rewarded one dollar.It's scary helping those people.It made me think of helping out my grandmother for a moment there.And that was about it.That must be my 3rd good deed of the month and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Laxplayer

Pathmark has a Go-cart track for the elderly? Sounds fun.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Pathmark has a Go-cart track for the elderly? Sounds fun.


And the interesting part is trying to control the cart when someone's not using it anymore and putting it back into the store where it belongs.


----------



## Howard

Wow,I'm so glad I got through today cause it was a 10-4 shift and boy was it such a hectic day that you wouldn't even believe. 

Carts are coming at me from every which way.I guess customers are doing their shopping for the holiday.And before I started work,They had on sale Apple Pie for 1.99 and I took it home so my family and I could eat it.But anyway,I hope I don't see 10-4 for quite a while,I enjoy the short shifts Anyhow,I get more done that way.


----------



## Howard

I'm off to work today 3-7 and hopefully today the franks will be served.The franks are for the JDRF(Juvenille Diabetes Research Fund) and I'll be sure that I'll eat one for my buddies later on this afternoon.Take it easy and see you soon. 


BTW,It's going to be a hot one for most of this week.


----------



## Howard

Not a bad day for cart collecting.A little hot but some wind made it feel tolerable,in the low to mid 80's.Tomorrow should be around 92 with just a chance of a thunderstorm later on in the evening and for Monday,95.

But anyway,I feel so happy that today in the mail I finally got my Union Card for Pathmark and I'm in,definitely! 
Local 1500 U.F.C.W..What I forgot to ask the supervisor today is the Union book that explains the benefits of working IN a union and what they offer,I should do that tomorrow or Monday.But anyway,that's about it for now.Tomorrow is 1030-230 so I'll see you guys soon. 

I know what you guys are going to say that I'm part time and the union will do nothing for me cause I already asked some other people on another forum.


----------



## bmoney

*yo*

congrats on union membership, Howard!


----------



## Howard

So being in a Union will mean that I'll never get fired so that means Robin(my girlfriend) will be happy?


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> So being in a Union will mean that I'll never get fired so that means Robin(my girlfriend) will be happy?


It means that all of your wildest dreams will come true.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> I know what you guys are going to say that I'm part time and *the union will do nothing for me cause I already asked some other people on another forum.*


That's the ticket Howard, ask not what you can do for Pathmark, ask what the Union can do for you!

Howard, you must have felt the thread was in dire danger of fading to bring in the Union :icon_smile_big:

Edit: Apparently my 'k' key was not working!


----------



## Laxplayer

^^^
Nice one, jamgood. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## xcubbies

Now that you are in the union, Howard, do you think that your job is secure from going 'off-shore'?


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> It means that all of your wildest dreams will come true.


well she's still waiting for me to get full time.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Now that you are in the union, Howard, do you think that your job is secure from going 'off-shore'?


Well I'll have to bring it up with my job coach later next week.All I have to do is just mind my business and keep doing a fantastic job and stay out of union politics.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> well she's still waiting for me to get full time.


Get a strike vote if they won't give you full time. POWAH T' DA PEOPLE!


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Get a strike vote if they won't give you full time. POWAH T' DA PEOPLE!


I don't want to do that.There's no way I'm going to upset Robin like that,she's already nervous as it is,I don't want to make her more nervous as she is right now.


----------



## Howard

This afternoon in the mail,I got my booklet about The UFCW1500 union. Later I will read more on it.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> I don't want to do that.There's no way I'm going to upset Robin like that,she's already nervous as it is,I don't want to make her more nervous as she is right now.


What's she nervous about? Is the hedge fund you run in trouble?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> What's she nervous about? Is the hedge fund you run in trouble?


wayfar,She suffers from an anxiety disorder,nervous disorder,Aspergers and depression.She's nervous about life and stuff.It's all hard to understand.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> wayfar,She suffers from an anxiety disorder,nervous disorder,Aspergers and depression.She's nervous about life and stuff.It's all hard to understand.


howa, maybe the Union can get her some therapy?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> howa, maybe the Union can get her some therapy?


No she has a therapist to talk about her Aspergers,but thanks anyway.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> No she has a therapist to talk about her Aspergers,but thanks anyway.


howa, is that how you cure Aspergers? Talking about it?

Oh, is there a maximum per cart per hour quota that Union enforces?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> howard, is that how you cure Aspergers? Talking about it?
> 
> Oh, is there a maximum per cart per hour quota that Union enforces?


No, therapy is a way to TALK about her disability not cure it,there's no cure for aspergers.It's something she'll have to live with for the rest of her life.

About 7-8 carts,I think that's what you're referring to?


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> About 7-8 carts,I think that's what you're referring to?


howad, yes that's what, I'm talking about?


----------



## tabasco

Howard said:


> wayfar,She suffers from an anxiety disorder,nervous disorder,Aspergers and depression.


I learned of Aspergers from Boston Legal. So, does Robin hop?

-prying


----------



## Howard

tabasco said:


> I learned of Aspergers from Boston Legal. So, does Robin hop?
> 
> -prying


No she doesn't hop,she wobbles back and forth,that's because she was born with an erratic gait.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> howad, yes that's what, I'm talking about?


If I had collected more than 8 then it would be hard to steer the carts into the corral.But you have to watch out for the heavy traffic that pass by.


----------



## jamgood

tabasco said:


> I learned of Aspergers from Boston Legal. So, does Robin hop?
> 
> -prying


Find *"BORAT"*'s cousin > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergers


----------



## Patrick06790

This is like a Saturday Night Live sketch that runs way too long.


----------



## jamgood

Patrick06790 said:


> This is like a Saturday Night Live sketch that runs way too long.


Ya'll probbly voiced the same opinion of _*A LA RECHERCHE DU TEMPTS PERDU*_.

Some folks jest ain't got no appreciatin for bon veevont raconteurish repartee.

Ain't no "sketch".

It're a *SAGA*.

Perhaps a ODDyssey involvin Lizard Folk Illuminati cloistered deep in the bowels of the Garden City Pathmark & plannin that Dubya Spressway from Canada to Metheeko. Intersted now, Mr snidey pants?

(Did chew know bout ol Borat's' cousin. One don't think so. Cee, egeakashunail as well. Won't hafta be so ignarnt)


----------



## Patrick06790

jamgood said:


> Perhaps a ODDyssey involvin Lizard Folk Illuminati cloistered deep in the bowels of the Garden City Pathmark & plannin that Dubya Spressway from Canada to Metheeko. Intersted now, Mr snidey pants?


I knew you'd understand, jam.


----------



## tntele

You may want to apply for a promotion, it appears that the deli department is hiring.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Patrick06790 said:


> This is like a Saturday Night Live sketch that runs way too long.


Yeah...like one of those ones where they say something...and the way they say it sounds like something dirty (Colonel Angus, Cork Soaker, etc...) it's good for a chuckle at first, but it gets excruciating (sp?) at the end...


----------



## Howard

tntele said:


> You may want to apply for a promotion, it appears that the deli department is hiring.


I don't have any experience in the deli department,Sorry.


----------



## Howard

jamgood said:


> Find *"BORAT"*'s cousin > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergers


With Robin,I'm definitely learning a whole lot about Aspergers and Autism.Her And I have been together almost 3 years and year by year we learn a lot about each other(i.e.habits,quirks,idiosyncrasies)and that's what makes a fun and interesting relationship.


----------



## Laxplayer

The Gabba Goul said:


> Yeah...like one of those ones where they say something...and the way they say it sounds like something dirty (*Colonel Angus*, Cork Soaker, etc...) it's good for a chuckle at first, but it gets excruciating (sp?) at the end...


:icon_smile_big: Christopher Walken cracks me up. 
Don't forget Schwetty Balls.


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

I can't wait until the winter when "Howard" can tell us how he trudges over five miles to work barefoot, uphill (both ways) through two feet of snow.

Karl


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Laxplayer said:


> Don't forget Schwetty Balls.


you can buy them by the sack...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> I can't wait until the winter when "Howard" can tell us how he trudges over five miles to work barefoot, uphill (both ways) through two feet of snow.
> 
> Karl


Please Karl don't remind me of snow right now,Let me get through Summer,first.


----------



## Howard

Not the best few days that Pathmark have had.The other day there were heavy thunderstorms and all of a sudden Pathmark became a large riverbed and towards the middle of the parking lot,water was surrounded and about 6 inches worth.I didn't do much cart collecting but I did the best I could.Hopefully by tomorrow or Sunday,the water will start to recede.Customers are starting to complain and worry a lot.Pathmark must be losing billions of dollars cause of carts being left out in the murky pond water.Tomorrow,I'm working 10-4 so it should be gone by then.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

...just whoring through...


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> Not the best few days that Pathmark have had.The other day there were heavy thunderstorms and all of a sudden Pathmark became a large riverbed and towards the middle of the parking lot,water was surrounded and about 6 inches worth.I didn't do much cart collecting but I did the best I could.Hopefully by tomorrow or Sunday,the water will start to recede.Customers are starting to complain and worry a lot.*Pathmark must be losing billions of dollars cause of carts being left out in the murky pond water*.Tomorrow,I'm working 10-4 so it should be gone by then.


Thanks for the insider tip, Howard. I better go short some Pathmark stock. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Thanks for the insider tip, Howard. I better go short some Pathmark stock. :icon_smile_wink:


How much?


----------



## Howard

Just letting you guys know that the riverbed has been receded and business was back to normal.It was a pretty busy day from 10-4 and tomorrow is 1030-230.Just hope Pathmark doesn't experience that again.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

please oh please oh please tell me that the shopping carts are okay...

wouldnt want Pathmark to lose any more billions...


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> please oh please oh please tell me that the shopping carts are okay...
> 
> wouldnt want Pathmark to lose any more billions...


Only 1 Shopping Cart was damaged.What happened was that the cart was underwater when the flood occurred and when the water had gone away,the cart rolled down a small hill crashing itself so no loss there.


----------



## Howard

Just letting you guys know that I'm doing very well at Pathmark,been there 3 1/2 months,making friends and enjoying myself very much!


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> Just letting you guys know that I'm doing very well at Pathmark,been there 3 1/2 months,making friends and enjoying myself very much!


Harvey, er...Howard, how are your friends at WFNK.com doing? Are you still the "Pimp of the box"? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Harvey, er...Howard, how are your friends at WFNK.com doing? Are you still the "Pimp of the box"? :icon_smile_wink:


Last active: 12/31/05 at 11:01 AM

^
Lax,This is when I was last active.It appears that I asked deletion of my account at WFNK.I got into an arguement with some guy named Afroboy and he pissed me off so I decided to leave and never come back.


----------



## Karl89

Howard,



Howard said:


> Last active: 12/31/05 at 11:01 AM
> 
> ^
> Lax,This is when I was last active.It appears that I asked deletion of my account at WFNK.I got into an arguement with some guy named Afroboy and he pissed me off so I decided to leave and never come back.


Just curious, how does one go about pissing you off anyway?

Thanks in advance!

Karl


----------



## Laxplayer

Is this really you? 

(scroll down, last post in thread)


----------



## jamgood

*The pain of disillusionment!*

Gracious!

Oh my, How.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howa, you are into funk? Does Pathmark know this?


----------



## jamgood

Laxplayer said:


> Is this really you?
> 
> (scroll down, last post in thread)


.....


----------



## Karl89

Gents,

Perhaps the moderators will finally put an end to the Howard charade.

Karl


----------



## jamgood

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, you are into funk? Does Pathmark know this?












(What charade?)


----------



## Wayfarer

Howa:

Maybe the Union could help you make "Bring on the Funk" the official song of Pathmark?


----------



## Karl89

Wayfar (sic!),

I think the Howard era is over. Cue "Another One Bites The Dust."

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer

Karl89 said:


> Wayfar (sic!),
> 
> I think the Howard era is over. Cue "Another One Bites The Dust."
> 
> Karl


Did his girlfriend Robin tell him to stop or did the Union get Howa a full time job, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day, and he's too busy now between work and his girl Robin?

Howa?


----------



## eagle2250

Laxplayer said:


> Is this really you?
> 
> (scroll down, last post in thread)


LOL! Well...I'll be damned! The picture appears to be a cross between Tom Hanks and Tom Cruise...I guess that Scientology stuff messes with your looks, as well as with your mind! Don't ya just love it when the tension builds?


----------



## Howard

Karl89 said:


> Howard,
> 
> Just curious, how does one go about pissing you off anyway?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Karl


I don't really know,I cut myself off from there towards the end of 2005 and that was that.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Is this really you?
> 
> (scroll down, last post in thread)


Yes Lax now you can view my brand new avatar here.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, you are into funk? Does Pathmark know this?


I don't know,Should they?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howa:
> 
> Maybe the Union could help you make "Bring on the Funk" the official song of Pathmark?


No,That's ok,Thanks anyway.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Did his girlfriend Robin tell him to stop or did the Union get Howa a full time job, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day, and he's too busy now between work and his girl Robin?
> 
> Howa?


Robin is still working on helping to achieve full time status sometimes within the next year or perhaps earlier than that.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

HOWARD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

What happened to Jules???


----------



## jamgood

.....


----------



## Karl89

Laxplayer,

Looks like Howard wants to extend the charade a bit longer. Your thoughts?

Karl


----------



## Laxplayer

C'mon, Howard. Where do you really work? Well, you don't have to say the name of the place, but what industry are you in? 
We all know you don't _really_ work at Pathmark. I have to give you credit though, carrying this on for 5,348 (and counting) posts has to be some kind of internet record.


----------



## jamgood

Howard & Robin
Stern & Quivers

Is that you Imus?

(What charade?)


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> C'mon, Howard. Where do you really work? Well, you don't have to say the name of the place, but what industry are you in?
> We all know you don't _really_ work at Pathmark. I have to give you credit though, carrying this on for 5,348 (and counting) posts has to be some kind of internet record.


I REALLY work for Pathmark and the Union's name is The UFCW Local 1500.


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> HOWARD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> What happened to Jules???


Who's Jules?


----------



## Karl89

Howard,

I am willing to wager two week's pay (of your supposed salary) that you don't work at Pathmark, at the very least not in the capacity you claim.

Karl


----------



## EL72

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Perhaps the moderators will finally put an end to the Howard charade.
> 
> Karl





Karl89 said:


> Wayfar (sic!),
> 
> I think the Howard era is over. Cue "Another One Bites The Dust."
> 
> Karl





Karl89 said:


> Howard,
> 
> I am willing to wager two week's pay (of your supposed salary) that you don't work at Pathmark, at the very least not in the capacity you claim.
> 
> Karl


Why are you so obsessed with "unmasking" Howard or trying to get him banned or otherwise stopped? How has he offended you to such an extent? We get it, you don't like him but no one is forcing you to read his posts.


----------



## Laxplayer

:devil:


Howard said:


> I REALLY work for Pathmark and the Union's name is The UFCW Local 1500.


Well, that certainly proves it. Howard is able to do an internet search for UFCW Local 1500. 
https://www.ufcw1500.org/home/

I can play this game too. I also push carts for St. Louis local grocery store Schnucks. I'm a member of UFCW Local 655. 
https://www.ufcw655.com/

https://www.schnucks.com/


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> I REALLY work for Pathmark and the Union's name is The UFCW Local 1500.


I believe you, Howard.


----------



## Karl89

EL72,

And no one is forcing you to read mine. But thanks for sharing.

Karl


----------



## MrRogers

Laxplayer said:


> I have to give you credit though, carrying this on for 5,348 (and counting) posts has to be some kind of internet record.


Its not like anyone really believed him after this thread was moved from the main forum. His story never made sense. He comes across as somehow mentally disabled, yet claims his issues are related to OCD.

I suppose for some that carrying on this thread could be considered an accomplishment, but its likely that "howard's" life is very sad. I don't think he should be banned but this thread should be locked probably

MrR


----------



## Wayfarer

Laxplayer said:


> :devil:
> 
> Well, that certainly proves it. Howard is able to do an internet search for UFCW Local 1500.
> https://www.ufcw1500.org/home/
> 
> I can play this game too. I also push carts for St. Louis local grocery store Schnucks. I'm a member of UFCW Local 655.
> https://www.ufcw655.com/
> 
> https://www.schnucks.com/


Laxplay, What does your girl think of your work? Are you full time, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day.


----------



## Laxplayer

Wayfarer said:


> Laxplay, What does your girl think of your work? Are you full time, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day.


Wayfar,

No, today I worked from 11-11:20 am and tomorrow I will work from 12-1:30 pm. I don't want to wear myself out the first week on the job. I earned 3 weeks of vacation already though. :icon_smile:


----------



## Wayfarer

Laxplayer said:


> Wayfar,
> 
> No, today I worked from 11-11:20 am and tomorrow I will work from 12-1:30 pm. I don't want to wear myself out the first week on the job. I earned 3 weeks of vacation already though. :icon_smile:


Laxplay, Do you have to go strapped though in case someone pisses you off?


----------



## Laxplayer

Wayfarer said:


> Laxplay, Do you have to go strapped though in case someone pisses you off?


That's a good idea. I may have to borrow that pistol Kav was talking about.


----------



## Karl89

Laxplay and Wayfar,

Maybe your job coach could talk with your manager about your need to bring a weapon to work.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer

Karl89 said:


> Laxplay and Wayfar,
> 
> Maybe your job coach could talk with your manager about your need to bring a weapon to work.
> 
> Karl


Rl89, No job coach for me. I was able to land my job from a several year job search. Now I'm waiting for that union card.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> :devil:
> 
> Well, that certainly proves it. Howard is able to do an internet search for UFCW Local 1500.
> https://www.ufcw1500.org/home/
> 
> I can play this game too. I also push carts for St. Louis local grocery store Schnucks. I'm a member of UFCW Local 655.
> https://www.ufcw655.com/
> 
> https://www.schnucks.com/


How do you like it there?


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Laxplay, What does your girl think of your work? Are you full time, you know, five days a week, eight hours a day.


Wayfar,

She's ok with it.Now that I've been discharged from my vocational program I am now able to achieve full time status hopefully within the next 6 months or so.

I feel so rejuvinated and renewed,like a new man again.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Wayfar,
> 
> She's ok with it.Now that I've been discharged from my vocational program I am now able to achieve full time status hopefully within the next 6 months or so.
> 
> I feel so rejuvinated and renewed,like a new man again.


Howa, Nice touch answering a question to LAX. The triple redundancy is classic too. :icon_wink:


----------



## EL72

Karl89 said:


> EL72,
> 
> And no one is forcing you to read mine. But thanks for sharing.
> 
> Karl


That is true. I was nonetheless genuinely curious about the reasons behind your Howard obsession.


----------



## Wayfarer

EL72 said:


> That is true. I was nonetheless genuinely curious about the reasons behind your Howard obsession.


Maybe he's a vector for OCD?


----------



## Acct2000

This is pretty good!! I wasn't aware of all this when I asked the question about shooting trolls with silver bullets in the gun thread. Now a bunch of things are coming together.

Howard's probable trolling stopped interesting me a long time ago and I have not read much ot this thread.


----------



## Karl89

EL72,

I find it distasteful when someone commits a fraud and preys upon the kindness of others. If "Howard" is a fake then we have been deceived to an enormous degree but if Howard is genuine then he is ill served by the patronizing comments of some that tell him everything is alright when that is clearly not the case.

Amazingly my motives are put under the microscope while the poster in question faces no such scrutiny.

Karl


----------



## Acct2000

I think we should have a Polka Party. I'll play "Troll out the Barrels."


----------



## KenR

Howard,

I may have missed a post or 2,000 here, but are you still at the Garden City Park Pathmark?


----------



## EL72

Karl89 said:


> EL72,
> 
> I find it distasteful when someone commits a fraud and preys upon the kindness of others. If "Howard" is a fake then we have been deceived to an enormous degree but if Howard is genuine then he is ill served by the patronizing comments of some that tell him everything is alright when that is clearly not the case.
> 
> Amazingly my motives are put under the microscope while the poster in question faces no such scrutiny.
> 
> Karl


I wouldn't call it fraud. Let's put this in perspective. This is an internet message board. Does it really matter who/what Howard really is? How has he preyed upon the kindness of others? Did he solicit members for donations or something? I just queried your motives because you are the only one who seems to take this so seriously and seem genuinely betrayed by the thought of Howard being someone other than you imagined.


----------



## Karl89

EL72,

Just call me over-sensitive then. I would hope that people act in good faith but clearly some do not.

And Ken, perhaps its time you take a weekend shopping trip to Garden City!

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer

Maybe KenR could get Howa, aka, Pimp of the Box, to bust a move, and report back on his funkiness?


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> Howard,
> 
> I may have missed a post or 2,000 here, but are you still at the Garden City Park Pathmark?


Yes Ken,I'm still at The Garden City Park,Pathmark.This month will make it 4 months since I've been there.Hopefully,by 2008 I'll have full time and maybe working a 9-5 week.So Far,I like it there.


----------



## Howard

EL72 said:


> I wouldn't call it fraud. Let's put this in perspective. This is an internet message board. Does it really matter who/what Howard really is? How has he preyed upon the kindness of others? Did he solicit members for donations or something? I just queried your motives because you are the only one who seems to take this so seriously and seem genuinely betrayed by the thought of Howard being someone other than you imagined.


But why does everyone think I'm a troll? I'm just posting about my experiences at Pathmark,that's it,nothing else!


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> But why does everyone think I'm a troll? I'm just posting about my experiences at Pathmark,that's it,nothing else!


I don't think you're a troll. Tell us about your day as much as you'd like.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> But why does everyone think I'm a troll? I'm just posting about my experiences at Pathmark,that's it,nothing else!


Howa, What is a troll and can you buy food for it at Pathmark?


----------



## Acct2000

At least you're not a trollop.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard, sorry for not posting much in the last few weeks, but I've been a bit busy. I know that your friends at AAAC are akin to a support group and we have an unspoken obligation. Especially since the naysayers are in such force. I guess they like to kick a guy when he's down. Not me, I'm in your corner and you can count on it. (Though I'm not lending you any more money.)

So, what's in store (hah) for this weekend. Any good specials at Pathmark? What kind of discount do you cart-jockeys get? Is it the same as people who work indoors? 

Enjoy the weekend and remember to take a lot of liquids (i.e. tapwater).
Xcubbies


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, What is a troll and can you buy food for it at Pathmark?


What do trolls eat?


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> What do trolls eat?


Howa, I Asked you first!


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, sorry for not posting much in the last few weeks, but I've been a bit busy. I know that your friends at AAAC are akin to a support group and we have an unspoken obligation. Especially since the naysayers are in such force. I guess they like to kick a guy when he's down. Not me, I'm in your corner and you can count on it. (Though I'm not lending you any more money.)
> 
> So, what's in store (hah) for this weekend. Any good specials at Pathmark? What kind of discount do you cart-jockeys get? Is it the same as people who work indoors?
> 
> Enjoy the weekend and remember to take a lot of liquids (i.e. tapwater).
> Xcubbies


Nothing much Cubby,Today I went to Macy's,bought myself a pair of waterproof Timberland Boots.I was going to buy galoshes but I didn't know how much to spend.So what I spent was 80 instead of 69.99 if you had a Macy's Card but I didn't get the discount.This is for when it might rain Thunder And Lightning with a heavy downpour,now I'm prepared.

I think everyone gets a Yellow (PAC) Pathmark Advantage Card,If you want to buy something you use the card and scan it thru the U-Scan machine and it takes off the discount for you.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, I Asked you first!


I don't even know.Hot Pockets?


----------



## jsgoode

Wayfarer said:


> Howa, I Asked you first!


I think they eat ambrosia...


----------



## Howard

Not a bad day doing cart collecting except for a minor thing that happened to me.As I was pushing the carts,pigeons distracted my view and when I was walking,my head just went "BONK",right into a yellow pole.Luckily for me,It wasn't bleeding at all except for a small bump on my head.But now It's going away because I have a quick healing process.Anyway,that's about it for now.


BTW,I also bought a pair of rain Boots that were waterproof at Macy's for $79.99.This is for when it rains really hard in the parking lot.


----------



## jsgoode

BTW,I also bought a pair of rain Boots that were waterproof at Macy's for $79.99.This is for when it rains really hard in the parking lot.[/quote]

You already mentioned that a few days ago. You don't suppose that bump on your head has given you a touch of amnesia?


----------



## MrRogers

Howard, is there always someone out collecting carts at that Pathmark? Since this thread I suppose I have visited the store 2-3 times, but never see anyone collecting carts. 

I'm not claiming this as evidence to call out Howard, just asking a question.

MrR


----------



## Wayfarer

MrRogers said:


> Howard, is there always someone out collecting carts at that Pathmark? Since this thread I suppose I have visited the store 2-3 times, but never see anyone collecting carts.
> 
> I'm not claiming this as evidence to call out Howard, just asking a question.
> 
> MrR


Howard is the only one doing that, he job coach negotiated this gig as a special one off, Right Howa?


----------



## Laxplayer

*Logan?*



Howard said:


> Not a bad day doing cart collecting except for a minor thing that happened to me.As I was pushing the carts,pigeons distracted my view and when I was walking,my head just went "BONK",right into a yellow pole.Luckily for me,It wasn't bleeding at all except for a small bump on my head.But now *It's going away because I have a quick healing process.*Anyway,that's about it for now.
> 
> BTW,I also bought a pair of rain Boots that were waterproof at Macy's for $79.99.This is for when it rains really hard in the parking lot.


Do you have a healing factor and retractable adamantium claws?


----------



## Wayfarer

Laxplayer said:


> Do you have a healing factor and retractable adamantium claws?


I was thinking that too...but please, Wolvie is Canadian don'tchaknow?


----------



## Laxplayer

Wayfarer said:


> I was thinking that too...but please, Wolvie is Canadian don'tchaknow?


You're right. Guardian and the rest of Alpha Flight were also Canadian.


----------



## Acct2000

Are there any banana peels left in the lot? Now that you have hit your head on a pole, if you hit your head again you could get a concussion, you know.


----------



## Howard

jsgoode said:


> BTW,I also bought a pair of rain Boots that were waterproof at Macy's for $79.99.This is for when it rains really hard in the parking lot.


You already mentioned that a few days ago. You don't suppose that bump on your head has given you a touch of amnesia?[/QUOTE]

if I had amnesia,I probably wouldn't even know where I'd be working.


----------



## Howard

MrRogers said:


> Howard, is there always someone out collecting carts at that Pathmark? Since this thread I suppose I have visited the store 2-3 times, but never see anyone collecting carts.
> 
> I'm not claiming this as evidence to call out Howard, just asking a question.
> 
> MrR


I think there are about 4 of us who collect carts depends on everyone's shifts.Someone does the morning,the afternoon and there is an evening shift.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Do you have a healing factor and retractable adamantium claws?


No I don't but I do have quick clotting time.


----------



## Howard

It's been one hell of a week at Pathmark.From hazy,hot and humid days to heavy showers and thunderstorms,oppressive heat + now rainy and cool.The other day Pathmark was flooded again but the next day,It was gone.So,the weather has gone from one extreme to the next.


----------



## Howard

Not a bad day today.Weather was beautiful in the low 80's with plenty of sunshine,nice day to do cart collecting.What I'm going to do is to see if there are some other positions available for me to do around Pathmark besides cart collecting.It wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

I think the question on everybody's mind is...when do you get to take your next vacation???


----------



## jamgood

Could assist Randy ?!


Or Betty and Biff ???


Alex's overworked !!!


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> I think the question on everybody's mind is...when do you get to take your next vacation???


I never took my vacation yet.I'm going to wait 6 months to a year till I do.Right Now,I just started and I want to prove myself that I can work without missing any days at all.It's been about 4 months.


----------



## MrRogers

Any chance of a collective agreement to let this thread die? We could advise "Howard" to start a new thread informing us of any major developments in the shopping cart collecting business should one come up. Otherwise, we will all assume everything is fine @ pathmark in Garden City.

Takers?

MrR


----------



## Wayfarer

MrRogers said:


> Any chance of a collective agreement to let this thread die?


Signed.


----------



## Howard

MrRogers said:


> Any chance of a collective agreement to let this thread die? We could advise "Howard" to start a new thread informing us of any major developments in the shopping cart collecting business should one come up. Otherwise, we will all assume everything is fine @ pathmark in Garden City.
> 
> Takers?
> 
> MrR


So What's wrong with talking about my day at Pathmark?


----------



## Title III Guy

Howard said:


> So What's wrong with talking about my day at Pathmark?


*"Burden of proof (logical fallacy)*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

_In philosophy, the term *burden of proof* refers to the extent to which, or the level of rigour with which, it is necessary to establish, demonstrate or prove something for it to be accepted as true or reasonable to believe."_

T3G


----------



## Howard

Title III Guy said:


> *"Burden of proof (logical fallacy)*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> _In philosophy, the term *burden of proof* refers to the extent to which, or the level of rigour with which, it is necessary to establish, demonstrate or prove something for it to be accepted as true or reasonable to believe."_
> 
> T3G


So,no one believes I work at Pathmark?


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Howard said:


> So,no one believes I work at Pathmark?


I know...why don't you go back there, work really hard, and don't come back untill you're store manager...that'll learn em for doubting you...


----------



## Title III Guy

Howard said:


> So,no one believes I work at Pathmark?


Sir, I wouldn't presume to speak for other members of this forum, but it is my observation that many of them seem skeptical of your accounts. Perhaps were you to post a photo of yourself collecting carts at Pathmark it would silence critics and embolden supporters.

Regards,

T3G


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> I know...why don't you go back there, work really hard, and don't come back untill you're store manager...that'll learn em for doubting you...


That may not be for another 30 years.


----------



## Howard

Is It ok to bring back this thread or will it remain buried with all the other posts?


----------



## medwards

If you or others wish to continue this discussion, you are free to do so. This thread has not been locked.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

okay...sence the "Howard" thread has been locked...could we get this one locked too??? I think it's pretty much ran it's course...


----------



## android

Can I go share anecdotes from my new job as a Walmart greeter, or should I start a new thread for that?


----------



## The Gabba Goul

android said:


> Can I go share anecdotes from my new job as a Walmart greeter, or should I start a new thread for that?


seriously...lets all start threads where we post page after page of all the boring details of our workdays...


----------



## Laxplayer

android said:


> Can I go share anecdotes from my new job as a Walmart greeter, or should I start a new thread for that?


A new thread please. This sounds much more interesting than Pathmark.


----------



## whomewhat

It is safe to say that when Mr. Kabbaz locked the other thread he did so because the subject matter was inappropriate and had run its course. Bringing the same complaints from that thread here would seem similarly inappropriate, much like someone who is banned creating a new account to get back on.

This thread is huge, has close to 600 posts in it, and is clearly popular. Why should it be closed? If those wanting it closed believe that, then do not post here in this thread. If too few people post here then it will die of natural causes on its own. If those of us who enjoy Howard's subtle sense of humor want to keep coming here then it will not die. 

I once wrote that I was not sure if Howard was a simple man who was naturally funny or if he was a diabolical genius. I still don't know. What I have noticed is that since he started defending himself against questions about his credibility and identity that he has ceased to be as funny as he once was. I interpret that as meaning this is getting to him, personally. If it is, then it is a shame.

We know who some people are, what they have said to and about others (and their children), and these "people" are still free to post here. Howard has NEVER behaved as have some people. One of the rules for the AAAC forum is: "If you disagree with a moderating decision taken by a moderator, DO NOT argue your case in public. Contact the moderators in private." Mr. Medwards wrote: "If you or others wish to continue this discussion, you are free to do so." That should be the end of it, period.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

whomewhat said:


> It is safe to say that when Mr. Kabbaz locked the other thread he did so because the subject matter was inappropriate and had run its course. Bringing the same complaints from that thread here would seem similarly inappropriate, much like someone who is banned creating a new account to get back on.
> 
> This thread is huge, has close to 600 posts in it, and is clearly popular. Why should it be closed? If those wanting it closed believe that, then do not post here in this thread. If too few people post here then it will die of natural causes on its own. If those of us who enjoy Howard's subtle sense of humor want to keep coming here then it will not die.
> 
> I once wrote that I was not sure if Howard was a simple man who was naturally funny or if he was a diabolical genius. I still don't know. What I have noticed is that since he started defending himself against questions about his credibility and identity that he has ceased to be as funny as he once was. I interpret that as meaning this is getting to him, personally. If it is, then it is a shame.
> 
> We know who some people are, what they have said to and about others (and their children), and these "people" are still free to post here. Howard has NEVER behaved as have some people. One of the rules for the AAAC forum is: "If you disagree with a moderating decision taken by a moderator, DO NOT argue your case in public. Contact the moderators in private." Mr. Medwards wrote: "If you or others wish to continue this discussion, you are free to do so." That should be the end of it, period.


Because, for the most part, every time it dies out, Howard is the one who "resurrects" it...plus a good percentage of the posts here are people raggin' on "Howard" so I'm quite sure that the other thread would have been just as popular, had it not been locked...


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Whomewhat is correct. Howard requested the (other) thread with his name be locked and that was done. Medwards has already opined that this thread will remain open. So be it. If you would prefer it locked you can do so virtually by eliminating it from your reading.

And Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Wayfarer

Guys:

Let us not be rancorous. The mods have spoken and that is that. Sometimes the best victories are the subtle ones. Let us all seek victory.


----------



## KenR

Maybe we should take Howard at his word.

Nobody is forcing anyone to post to this thread. Enjoy it for what it is or don't bother to open and read it.


----------



## Acct2000

I don't post a lot in this thread and am usually dismayed whenever I do read it. Even if Howard is real, it is difficult to believe that he really believes everything he posts.


----------



## xcubbies

*Labor Day Weekend at Pathmark*

Howard,
Every three-day weekend my thoughts drift to you and the probability that you are likely overwhelmed in a clogged parking lot, trying to push a line of carts back to the store as cars jockey for a position. Labor Day is particularly poignant, since it commemorates the working stiffs like you that keep things moving.
Hope you found a few moments of rest and relaxation to share with Robin over the weekend.
Xcubbies


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Every three-day weekend my thoughts drift to you and the probability that you are likely overwhelmed in a clogged parking lot, trying to push a line of carts back to the store as cars jockey for a position. Labor Day is particularly poignant, since it commemorates the working stiffs like you that keep things moving.
> Hope you found a few moments of rest and relaxation to share with Robin over the weekend.
> Xcubbies


Yes I did Cubbies.Her And I went to Taco Bell after work and had some dinner then I went back to her house to watch The Ex.

Anyway guys,It was a busy workday at Pathmark even for Labor Day so Thanks again for listening to me,I appreciate it a lot and hope you all have a pleasant week.Take care!


----------



## xcubbies

*don't let it die*

Just resuscitating the thread. Didn't want it to die before its time.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Just resuscitating the thread. Didn't want it to die before its time.


Hey Thanks Cubby My Man. 

Well to keep updates,I've been at Pathmark and this month will make it 6 months(almost a half a year).

I'm doing fairly well.Today I met with my job coach and discussing some things you should wear while being outside cart collecting in the wintertime which this Winter will make it my first cold snap outside at work.Like,protecting your head,face,hands,legs and feet for boots.Hopefully,it won't be that bad of a winter,God only knows how much snow we'll get.


----------



## xcubbies

Makes sense to prepare now for the cold weather. It's definitely on its way. Remember, layering clothes is the best way to deal with it. As you warm up pushing those trains of carts you'll begin to sweat, and sweat will make you colder. Need to find an equilibrium. Also, don't forget, to take lots of water. You won't notice so much in the cold, but it's easy to dehydrate in winter.

It might be fund to wear a costume on Halloween if you're on duty. Might get you some tips Give it careful thought.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Makes sense to prepare now for the cold weather. It's definitely on its way. Remember, layering clothes is the best way to deal with it. As you warm up pushing those trains of carts you'll begin to sweat, and sweat will make you colder. Need to find an equilibrium. Also, don't forget, to take lots of water. You won't notice so much in the cold, but it's easy to dehydrate in winter.
> 
> It might be fun to wear a costume on Halloween if you're on duty. Might get you some tips Give it careful thought.


Right Cubbies but during the cold winter,I always drink hot coffee and cocoa to keep me warm but I never thought of drinking water in the winter,What about drinking Hot Water?

But to wear a costume on Halloween,Won't it scare away the elderly cause most of the elderly folks shop there and they wouldnt want to be scared out of their wheelchairs,now would they?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard: It is good to hear that things continue to go well for you at Pathmark! Regarding the hydration issue, be cautious with the coffee...the caffeine in it is a diuretic and can actually hasten the onset of dehydration. As you have suggested, just plain hot water is a better option. However, the hot chocolate would be my hot drink of choice!


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> I'm doing fairly well.Today I met with my job coach and discussing some things you should wear while being outside cart collecting in the wintertime which this Winter will make it my first cold snap outside at work.Like,protecting your head,face,hands,legs and feet for boots.Hopefully,it won't be that bad of a winter,God only knows how much snow we'll get.


Good thing you have a job coach to discuss this with Howa. I am sure a 30-something that has lived his entire life there has no experience of dressing for winter. God bless job coaches.

How is that whole ATM thing going? Now was your money in envelopes or a bank account?


----------



## Acct2000

Don't forget to let us help you remember your PIN number by posting it here!


----------



## xcubbies

Howard,
Not all Halloween costumes are scary. During your hot water break go check out the section where they sell the costumes. I'm sure you'll find something winning and within your budget. 
Xcubbies


----------



## DukeGrad

*Howard*

Howard,

I have enjoyed this all along. Thank you so much for doing this. And sharing your life, yourself.
Have nice day friends, and you Howard


----------



## vwguy

Wayfarer said:


> Good thing you have a job coach to discuss this with Howa. I am sure a 30-something that has lived his entire life there has no experience of dressing for winter. God bless job coaches.


If you do have any questions on how to dress after consulting your job coach, you can always ask your mom.

Brian


----------



## The Gabba Goul

vwguy said:


> If you do have any questions on how to dress after consulting your job coach, you can always ask your mom.
> 
> Brian


aaah yes...but...what is our esteemed colleague to wear to his meeting with this job coach??? Hopefully his mommy sets out something nice for him...


----------



## EL72

The Gabba Goul said:


> aaah yes...but...what is our esteemed colleague to wear to his meeting with this job coach??? Hopefully his mommy sets out something nice for him...


If you're so incensed with this thread why do you keep coming back? Feel free to use the ignore function but to join in on the Howard taunting and mocking when you b1tch about wanting the thread locked is pretty lame.


----------



## jamgood

Howard said:


> Right Cubbies but during the cold winter,I always drink hot coffee and cocoa to keep me warm but I never thought of drinking water in the winter,What about drinking Hot Water?


----------



## whomewhat

I thought this matter was definitively resolved when the moderators posted thusly: "Medwards has already opined that this thread will remain open. So be it. If you would prefer it locked you can do so virtually by eliminating it from your reading." It seems to me a review of a few AAAC rules is in order:

1. Keep all debates clean and civil. This is a gentleman's (and ladies) Forum. Everyone is expected to behave accordingly. What constitutes flaming and incivility should be clear to all: no name-calling, ad hominem attacks, slurs, swearing, or personal insults.

6. If you disagree with a moderating decision taken by a moderator, DO NOT argue your case in public.

There are enough people elsewhere with nothing better to do with their time than to review, critique, and then belittle just about everything that gets said here. The behavior is not gentlemanly and that is the exclusive domain of others, not us.


----------



## Laxplayer

EL72 said:


> If you're so incensed with this thread why do you keep coming back? Feel free to use the ignore function but to join in on the Howard taunting and mocking when you b1tch about wanting the thread locked is pretty lame.


FYI, you and whomewhat don't have to read Gabba's posts either.


----------



## eagle2250

whomewhat said:


> There are enough people elsewhere with nothing better to do with their time than to review, critique, and then belittle just about everything that gets said here. The behavior is not gentlemanly and that is the exclusive domain of others, not us.


Your observations are spot-on, whomewhat. It is distressing to note the regularity with which the anonimity of the internet encourages cyber-bullies to reveal their true character. Wouldn't it have been nice if their "mommies" had taught them better!


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Good thing you have a job coach to discuss this with Howa. I am sure a 30-something that has lived his entire life there has no experience of dressing for winter. God bless job coaches.
> 
> How is that whole ATM thing going? Now was your money in envelopes or a bank account?


Well Wayfar,I've gotten an ATM Card but haven't used it yet since I have money already now in my posession,have a checking account,burial account and an ATM Card for just such an emergency.

My money was in envelopes and some of it still is and I spend it once in a while.The money was taken from my bank account and put into a burial fund.


----------



## Howard

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Don't forget to let us help you remember your PIN number by posting it here!


Ok,here it is:

5678


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Laxplayer said:


> FYI, you and whomewhat don't have to read Gabba's posts either.


THank you Lax...

And furthermore, if this garbage is here, I might as well have a little fun with it...no???

and for the record, I do, indeed have "howard" on my ignore list...but the general jist of his ramblings still gets through...


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> THank you Lax...
> 
> And furthermore, if this garbage is here, I might as well have a little fun with it...no???


Hey This is NOT garbage!


----------



## KenR

C'mon Gabba, cut Howard a little slack.


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> C'mon Gabba, cut Howard a little slack.


Yeah Ken,Why would I claim to be something I'm not? I am just posting my experiences at my job.not trying to harass anybody or make fun of anyone either.

Just don't understand where all this hatred is coming from?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Just don't understand where all this hatred is coming from?


Don't let it worry you Howard. It's just the "school yard" bullies, looking for someone to pick on. It's gotten kind of lonely for them, since they've gotten out of the classroom!


----------



## EL72

The Gabba Goul said:


> THank you Lax...
> 
> And furthermore, if this garbage is here, I might as well have a little fun with it...no???
> 
> and for the record, I do, indeed have "howard" on my ignore list...but the general jist of his ramblings still gets through...


Sorry but you can't have it both ways. If you want to join in on the fun in Howard's thread, by all means, but then cut the crap about wanting it locked. If you fail to see how disingenuous that is, then you have bigger problems than worrying about Howard.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

EL72 said:


> Sorry but you can't have it both ways. If you want to join in on the fun in Howard's thread, by all means, but then cut the crap about wanting it locked. If you fail to see how disingenuous that is, then you have bigger problems than worrying about Howard.


wait...what???

okay...ummmm...no...

it's not such an out there concept...allow me to break it down...I'd prefer if this thread was locked...fine...but that's not going to happen...so if everytime I enter the interchange it's here, why wouldnt I look and see what silly thing "howard" has to say today...there's really no harm in that...I didnt realize that it was a rule that you can't look at threads that you don't aggree with...


----------



## EL72

The Gabba Goul said:


> wait...what???
> 
> okay...ummmm...no...
> 
> it's not such an out there concept...allow me to break it down...I'd prefer if this thread was locked...fine...but that's not going to happen...so if everytime I enter the interchange it's here, why wouldnt I look and see what silly thing "howard" has to say today...there's really no harm in that...I didnt realize that it was a rule that you can't look at threads that you don't aggree with...


It's not a rule. It's simply disingenuous and hypocritical to participate in a thread you want to see locked. Let me see if I can explain this to you as I would my five year old: let's say there's a kid in your class who you don't like so you tell everyone at school that they shouldn't go to his birthday party. After everyone says they're going anyway, you show up to play games, eat cake, collect a loot bag...all the while telling everyone else that the birthday boy is a phony and that they should ditch the party. Do you not see the hypocrisy in that?

So if you're going to have fun at Howard's party, STFU about locking the thread.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

EL72 said:


> So if you're going to have fun at Howard's party, STFU about locking the thread.


I'm not quite sure that I comprehend...could you please dumb it down a little more for me...you know, I'm not smart like you, I can't find any intellectual value in some goof telling stories about pushing grocery carts, and needing his "job coach" to tell him to wear a coat in the winter time...I mean, how could anybody see something like that as ridiculous???


----------



## Bog

The Gabba Goul said:


> I'm not quite sure that I comprehend...could you please dumb it down a little more for me...you know, I'm not smart like you, I can't find any intellectual value in some goof telling stories about pushing grocery carts, and needing his "job coach" to tell him to wear a coat in the winter time...I mean, how could anybody see something like that as ridiculous???


Those taking pleasure in the fact that they aren't pushing carts themselves enjoy reading these sorts of threads. It is new and fresh to get a view of how cart pushers live, a world not often encountered, but sometimes seen.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Bogdanoff said:


> Those taking pleasure in the fact that they aren't pushing carts themselves enjoy reading these sorts of threads.


One of my first jobs was pushing carts, it's an honest living...my argument (aswell as others here) is that this guy is making this whole thing up...and if he's going to continue with this sillyness, then he should expect to have people call him on it...


----------



## Bog

The Gabba Goul said:


> One of my first jobs was pushing carts, it's an honest living...my argument (aswell as others here) is that this guy is making this whole thing up...and if he's going to continue with this sillyness, then he should expect to have people call him on it...


Agree. I bet Howard is really a fat 19 y.o. joker in a rich suburb with too much time on his hands.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Bogdanoff said:


> Agree. I bet Howard is really a fat 19 y.o. joker in a rich suburb with too much time on his hands.


Word...


----------



## Wayfarer

Howa:

Does Pathmark have direct deposit? It would stop you from putting money in envelopes and now you have an ATM and are working towards a credit card, as that is a good responsibility for you, Robin, and Hank.


----------



## Laxplayer

*So much cooler online...*

This video from country singer Brad Paisley reminds me of this thread.

_I work down at the Pizza Pit
And I drive an old Hyundai
I still live with my mom and dad
I'm 5 foot 3 and overweight
I'm a scifi fanatic
A mild asthmatic
And I've never been to second base
But there's whole 'nother me
That you need to see
Go checkout MySpace
_


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> I'm not quite sure that I comprehend...could you please dumb it down a little more for me...you know, I'm not smart like you, I can't find any intellectual value in some goof telling stories about pushing grocery carts, and needing his "job coach" to tell him to wear a coat in the winter time...I mean, how could anybody see something like that as ridiculous???


Oh So now you're calling me a goof?

I'm sorry if not as "upper class" as most of you are but I am who I am!


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> Howa:
> 
> Does Pathmark have direct deposit? It would stop you from putting money in envelopes and now you have an ATM and are working towards a credit card, as that is a good responsibility for you, Robin, and Hank.


I'm sure my bank does but I'll definitely look into it.

BTW,Who's Hank?


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> BTW,Who's Hank?


He's the angry dwarf that visits Howa and Robin.


----------



## eagle2250

Reading the continuing barrage of harsh criticisms and insults hurled at Howard by his detractors and noting the absence of animous and simple dignity of Howard's response to those attacks, I am struck by the contrast between the character of the participants. Whether the "Howard enigma" is the genuine article or not, he teaches us many good things about the human condition while his detractor's offerings remind us of the baser aspects of the human animal. Thank you Howard.


----------



## Wayfarer

eagle2250 said:


> Reading the continuing barrage of harsh criticisms and insults hurled at Howard by his detractors and noting the absence of animous and simple dignity of Howard's response to those attacks, I am struck by the contrast between the character of the participants. Whether the "Howard enigma" is the genuine article or not, he teaches us many good things about the human condition while his detractor's offerings remind us of the baser aspects of the human animal. Thank you Howard.


I am glad I could be used as a bad example. I consider it an important role I can fill in such scenarios.

Cheers Eagle.


----------



## xcubbies

I'm proud to consider myself a friend of Howard. It's good to have a friend . Don't mind Gabba: he's just a bully.


----------



## rkipperman

I like Howard too but I just love Stuttering John.


----------



## StevenRocks

xcubbies said:


> I'm proud to consider myself a friend of Howard. It's good to have a friend . Don't mind Gabba: he's just a bully.


+1. There's always room at the table.


----------



## Howard

Thanks Guys for hearing me out.It's just some don't want to hear others vent their problems and woes.I guess they find it irritating on occasions but that's just them,If they want to be ignorant,so be it.

But anyway Pathmark has been pretty busy and this month will make it 6 months(or a half a year that I've been there and I'm proud of myself for accomplishing my goals.

And also I'll be ending my therapy after 4 years in one place and 15 years altogether so now I can make Tuesdays available for work.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> I'm proud to consider myself a friend of Howard. It's good to have a friend . Don't mind Gabba: he's just a bully.


Thanks Cubbies.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> And also I'll be ending my therapy after 4 years in one place and 15 years altogether so now I can make Tuesdays available for work.


So what has your therapy accomplished for you Howa? And 15 years? So you started in your teens?


----------



## romafan

Wayfarer said:


> So what has your therapy accomplished for you Howa? And 15 years? So you started in your teens?


Do you realize you've been posting on this thread for over 5 months?


----------



## Wayfarer

romafan said:


> Do you realize you've been posting on this thread for over 5 months?


Yup. I'm trying to get post #666 and then I'll stop.


----------



## xcubbies

Wayfarer said:


> Yup. I'm trying to get post #666 and then I'll stop.


What are you talking about, Wayfarer? We need to support Howard as he moves up the corporate chain and Pathmark. He's been pushing carts now for nearly half a year. I'd think that any well corporation would be watching a young man with such dedication and plan on moving him up, maybe to inside the building. Next stocking shelves, maybe even cashier. Not sure how numeric Howard is. I can't see him dead-ending in the parking lot. And he needs our guidance and support.


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard, 
Is Pathmark hiring? It looks like some of the Yankees will be looking for a new job.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> So what has your therapy accomplished for you Howa? And 15 years? So you started in your teens?


Therapy gave me oral support.We discussed everything like relationships,work,family,friends and just about everything else.

And I first started therapy in 1992.Vocational programs want you get a therapist cause it's sponsored by VESID.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> Howard,
> Is Pathmark hiring? It looks like some of the Yankees will be looking for a new job.


I'm sure they're hiring,I'll talk to my supervisor.


----------



## Laxplayer

Howard said:


> *Therapy gave me oral support*.We discussed everything like relationships,work,family,friends and just about everything else.
> 
> And I first started therapy in 1992.Vocational programs want you get a therapist cause it's sponsored by VESID.


It's very important to brush and floss.


----------



## Wayfarer

Howard said:


> Therapy gave me *oral* support.


Thank you for that.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Laxplayer said:


> Howard,
> Is Pathmark hiring? It looks like some of the Yankees will be looking for a new job.


Yeah...maybe you can put in the good word for Joe Torre...


----------



## KenR

Howard said:


> Therapy gave me oral support.


That's some therapist.


----------



## rkipperman

KenR said:


> That's some therapist.


Even Bill Clinton received such therapy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000

I just hope Howard's therapist isn't a teeth-dragger. This could create the need for more therapy.


----------



## KenR

If not surgery.


----------



## stuman

Incredible. This thread will live on forever.


----------



## super k

...reminds me of a girlfriend I had, .....got the hickups at the most awkward times...


----------



## stuman

Howard,
Please do not do this at Pathmark:


----------



## Albert

stuman said:


> Howard,
> Please do not do this at Pathmark:


I have seen much worse things done to / with grocery carts.


----------



## Howard

stuman said:


> Howard,
> Please do not do this at Pathmark:


No I'll never do that.Besides there's no stairs,only a ramp and that's for the handicapped,elderly and old people.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> It's very important to brush and floss.


Not that kind of oral support,oral support in the way they gave me influence and motivation.


----------



## Howard

The Gabba Goul said:


> Yeah...maybe you can put in the good word for Joe Torre...


I wonder if he'd make a good Supervisor?


----------



## omairp

Howard said:


> Therapy gave me oral support.


LOL. That alone is enough reason to revive this thread! :icon_smile_big:

Howard, what's new in the world of Pathmark?


----------



## The Gabba Goul

Why???


----------



## omairp

The Gabba Goul said:


> Why???


This is too funny. It makes for a nice break from the "why is it okay?" slug-fest. These threads are the comedy and action that the interchange has been missing for the last little while. I'm just not interested in reading about the name Freda or the stock market. This here has entertainment value! Plus LAXPlayer put the thought in my head.


----------



## The Gabba Goul

true...but now Howard is going to go on for another 10 pages with his nonsense made up stories about his "job" at Pathmark...


----------



## Howard

omairp said:


> LOL. That alone is enough reason to revive this thread! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Howard, what's new in the world of Pathmark?


Nothing much lately.Yesterday and Today I had the strength to push 10,11 carts It was just amazing.That adrenaline flow must've came from somewhere.

But everything else,pretty quiet these days.getting ready for the holidays coming up Thanksgiving and Christmas in about a month or so and there will be plenty of sales.


----------



## Wayfarer

14 posts left after this one. I hope #666 is mine.


----------



## vwguy

Howard said:


> Nothing much lately.Yesterday and Today I had the strength to push 10,11 carts It was just amazing.That adrenaline flow must've came from somewhere.


Weak! Keep eating your Wheaties Howard.

In my day, we would push 20-30 carts up an incline on a regular basis & I think the record was close to 100 carts. Kinda hard to keep them all together so we did the big numbers when there weren't many cars or customers around.

Brian


----------



## RSS

For those who are familiar with "The Thread Which Shall Not Be Named" ... you see I did look. 

I have, however, at this point only read Howard's initial post. Based on that post alone ... I offer Howard my belated congratulations. 

When time permits ... I will have to return to see how things are going ... and how this thread got to so many, many pages. 

Of course, if "The Thread Which Shall Not Be Named" had somehow been made a part of this thread ... I think it might outnumber the pages of the Savile Row thread on the Fashion Forum. But then, I guess this one is doing fairly well on its on ... without all the unmentionable stuff of that other ... oh enough already.


----------



## Charley

Howard said:


> Nothing much lately.Yesterday and Today I had the strength to push 10,11 carts It was just amazing.That adrenaline flow must've came from somewhere.
> 
> But everything else,pretty quiet these days.getting ready for the holidays coming up Thanksgiving and Christmas in about a month or so and there will be plenty of sales.


Just wondering Howard,
What is the largest number of turkeys you ever pushed in one shopping cart?
Did you recognize any of them without their feathers?
Thanksgiving and Christmas must be tragic times for you.
Keep up the counseling.


----------



## Howard

vwguy said:


> Weak! Keep eating your Wheaties Howard.
> 
> In my day, we would push 20-30 carts up an incline on a regular basis & I think the record was close to 100 carts. Kinda hard to keep them all together so we did the big numbers when there weren't many cars or customers around.
> 
> Brian


No I eat Cheerios but maybe I'll ask my Mother,the next time she goes shopping to go buy some Wheaties or maybe I'll buy them myself at Pathmark.


----------



## Howard

Charley said:


> Just wondering Howard,
> What is the largest number of turkeys you ever pushed in one shopping cart?
> Did you recognize any of them without their feathers?
> Thanksgiving and Christmas must be tragic times for you.
> Keep up the counseling.


I've only been there 6 months already but I've never pushed a turkey yet.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard,
Just noticed that you've been at Pathmark for six months. That's a long time to be pushing carts, though I'm sure that there are guys that have been doing it for years.

Anyhoo, as Gabba Goul would say, you might want to start thinking about finding a position indoors before it gets to cold. Can't imagine that it's much fun driving those carts in the snow and ice. (Be careful if they use salt in the parking lot, it can really do damage to those shell cordovan boots that some of the members were encouraging you to buy.) You might start thinking about some polar fleece gloves and hat, scarf so that you are prepared for coming months. As I tell my daughter, always plan ahead.
Xcubbies


----------



## rkipperman

You may also want to speak with your job coach about seeing if you can get more frequent breaks in the winter months. It'll be very difficult to stay out in the cold for many hours at a stretch.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Just noticed that you've been at Pathmark for six months. That's a long time to be pushing carts, though I'm sure that there are guys that have been doing it for years.
> 
> Anyhoo, as Gabba Goul would say, you might want to start thinking about finding a position indoors before it gets to cold. Can't imagine that it's much fun driving those carts in the snow and ice. (Be careful if they use salt in the parking lot, it can really do damage to those shell cordovan boots that some of the members were encouraging you to buy.) You might start thinking about some polar fleece gloves and hat, scarf so that you are prepared for coming months. As I tell my daughter, always plan ahead.
> Xcubbies


Exactly Cubby,I don't want to think about snow,I'm enjoying the cool sunny weather now.But Winter will be here very soon and I might want to look for some bargains at Burlington Coat Factory,they have sales boots,gloves and hats.Now that I've got income,I can definitely afford to buy myself something wam(er).


----------



## Howard

rkipperman said:


> You may also want to speak with your job coach about seeing if you can get more frequent breaks in the winter months. It'll be very difficult to stay out in the cold for many hours at a stretch.


Yeah I'll ask him and I'll also ask my supervisor too.I'm pretty sure you're allowed to,I don't know why not.


----------



## gnatty8

so let's do 6 posts in rapid succession and steal this one from wayfar...


----------



## Wayfarer

gnatty8 said:


> so let's do 6 posts in rapid succession and steal this one from wayfar...


gnatty


----------



## Wayfarer

gnatty8 said:


> so let's do 6 posts in rapid succession and steal this one from wayfar...


that would


----------



## Wayfarer

gnatty8 said:


> so let's do 6 posts in rapid succession and steal this one from wayfar...


be really


----------



## Wayfarer

gnatty8 said:


> so let's do 6 posts in rapid succession and steal this one from wayfar...


mean.

There, #666, my "demon" on this thread is abolished.

Cheers Howa


----------



## Laxplayer

Wayfarer said:


> mean.
> 
> There, #666, my "demon" on this thread is abolished.
> 
> Cheers Howa


LOL, nice job, Wayfa.....er, Damien.


----------



## Howard

Wayfarer said:


> mean.
> 
> There, #666, my "demon" on this thread is abolished.
> 
> Cheers Howa


Congratulations Wayfar.You win a $100 dollar shopping spree to Pathmark.


----------



## Brooksfan

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Just noticed that you've been at Pathmark for six months. That's a long time to be pushing carts, though I'm sure that there are guys that have been doing it for years.
> 
> Anyhoo, as Gabba Goul would say, you might want to start thinking about finding a position indoors before it gets to cold. Can't imagine that it's much fun driving those carts in the snow and ice. (Be careful if they use salt in the parking lot, it can really do damage to those shell cordovan boots that some of the members were encouraging you to buy.) You might start thinking about some polar fleece gloves and hat, scarf so that you are prepared for coming months. As I tell my daughter, always plan ahead.
> Xcubbies


I highly recommend Polar Fleece. As a frequent flier on the Trad forum I have to acknowledge I didn't like the idea since it's made from recycled pop bottles. But I broke down and bought a Columbia fleece jacket for my early morning walks (I walk 3 miles at 5AM each day). Today was the first really cold day in Chicago (34 degrees with 20 MPH NW winds) and I wore the jacket over a short sleeve cotton tee shirt. For the first five minutes I was aware it was cold but by the time I got momentum going I never noticed the cold again. I expected the tee shirt to be soaked when I got home since I felt so warm but it was dry. I guess maybe there is something to be said for all this newfangled technology. Incidentally, do you get to use one of those electric cart rangers to gather up the carts, or is this a completely manual process?


----------



## Howard

Brooksfan said:


> I highly recommend Polar Fleece. As a frequent flier on the Trad forum I have to acknowledge I didn't like the idea since it's made from recycled pop bottles. But I broke down and bought a Columbia fleece jacket for my early morning walks (I walk 3 miles at 5AM each day). Today was the first really cold day in Chicago (34 degrees with 20 MPH NW winds) and I wore the jacket over a short sleeve cotton tee shirt. For the first five minutes I was aware it was cold but by the time I got momentum going I never noticed the cold again. I expected the tee shirt to be soaked when I got home since I felt so warm but it was dry. I guess maybe there is something to be said for all this newfangled technology. Incidentally, do you get to use one of those electric cart rangers to gather up the carts, or is this a completely manual process?


No Brooks,Pushing Carts is to be done manually by hand.The other day I pushed 11 carts.And right now,I'm trying to build up my stamina and strength.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard
The stock market has been erratic; how's the Xmas season shopping shaping up at Pathmark?
What's it like working in colder weather? Made any adjustments? I was thinking pitons if it gets really icy in the parking lot.
Xcubbies


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard
> The stock market has been erratic; how's the Xmas season shopping shaping up at Pathmark?
> What's it like working in colder weather? Made any adjustments? I was thinking pitons if it gets really icy in the parking lot.
> Xcubbies


Wow,lately the Thanksgiving holiday has been non-stop.Really hectic and crazy.One of the craziest I've seen at Pathmark.

Now that the colder weather is coming up,My girlfriend and I went to Modells and I bought 2 pairs of thermal underwear,lycra spandex socks,thermal socks and winter gloves.Then went to Sears next door and I bought a pair of slippers for myself.I almost forgot I bought steel toed shoes.

Cubbies,I'm not looking forward to snow in the next month tell you that right now.


----------



## xcubbies

*shopping cart tires*

Howard,
Just wondering, do they change the tires in winter, like snow tires, or just put chains on them? Must be difficult pushing a shopping cart in three inches of snow, with an ice foundation. You guys are the unsung heroes of the business sector.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> Just wondering, do they change the tires in winter, like snow tires, or just put chains on them? Must be difficult pushing a shopping cart in three inches of snow, with an ice foundation. You guys are the unsung heroes of the business sector.


You know Cubbies I haven't seen the winter yet at Pathmark.

I think they leave the tires as is.I don't know what person would go out especially the elderly and handicapped in more than 3 inches of snow.If snow was heavy then I'd give a call in to my supervisor and tell her that I can't come in because Buses aren't running but I bet that all the cart collectors won't come in either.I live in Queens but everyone else must live on Long Island.


----------



## Howard

Thought I'd bring this up.Yesterday I took a break from cart collecting for a few minutes and stocked some shelves with Oatmeal.Maybe this is a good sign that I could be hired for full time somewhere in the near future. 

Just to let you know I'm going on 9 months at Pathmark.


----------



## vwguy

Very interesting Howard. Do recall which brand of oatmeal?

Brian


----------



## StevenRocks

Good work, man. Maybe they will put you indoors.


----------



## xcubbies

Way to go, Howard. Showing a little initiative is the way to catch the eye of the supervisor. If the supervisor is worth his/her salt they'll recognize that you can be much more valuable to the corporation inside. Just remember, you may lose some of your independence indoors. And then, who knows, you may be shopping for a seven-fold here at Ask Andy.


----------



## Acct2000

Just think Howard, if you save your entire week's wages you could buy a tie!!


----------



## rkipperman

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Just think Howard, if you save your entire week's wages you could buy a tie!!


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard

vwguy said:


> Very interesting Howard. Do recall which brand of oatmeal?
> 
> Brian


Quaker Oatmeal,about 4 Boxes worth.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Way to go, Howard. Showing a little initiative is the way to catch the eye of the supervisor. If the supervisor is worth his/her salt they'll recognize that you can be much more valuable to the corporation inside. Just remember, you may lose some of your independence indoors. And then, who knows, you may be shopping for a seven-fold here at Ask Andy.


The boss called me from the loudspeaker and asked me to help him out in such a busy day with everybody worried about the snowstorm that never happened.

After 15 years of being a part timer,I'm looking forward to working full time.The hell with cart collecting,If it happens,It was worth getting loads of exercise every day.Those customers outside can be such pains in the asses.


----------



## vwguy

Howard said:


> Quaker Oatmeal,about 4 Boxes worth.


Only 4? You need to work on that Howard.

Brian


----------



## omairp

Howard said:


> After 15 years of being a part timer,I'm looking forward to working full time.


15 years? Is that how long this thread has been going? Sounds about right.


----------



## Howard

vwguy said:


> Only 4? You need to work on that Howard.
> 
> Brian


That's about all he gave me.


----------



## Howard

omairp said:


> 15 years? Is that how long this thread has been going? Sounds about right.


No I've been a part timer FOR 15 years and no one thought I could handle a 40 hour week or 8 hour day but I must keep busy and one day they might hire me for a 9-5 or something close to that.


----------



## Howard

Just to let you know,It was so cold yesterday that I had on a big heavy coat,heavy sweater,T-Shirt,Regular button down shirt and thermal socks.And I was perspiring a lot.Just hope I don't wind up getting sick from sweating a lot in the winter.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard, even in the cold you can dehydrate. Make sure you're taking in enough liquids. Tea, water, juice. I know it's hard to believe, but it's true.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, even in the cold you can dehydrate. Make sure you're taking in enough liquids. Tea, water, juice. I know it's hard to believe, but it's true.


I've been drinking tons of water from the Coke machine and when I take a break before my shift ends,I drink hot chocolate or a cup of coffee.


----------



## Howard

Just letting you know that next week is my 1st anniversary at Pathmark and after that I get paid vacation,going to see my old friend who lives Upstate most likely during the summer.


----------



## 14395

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Howard.

Hope you have continued success.


----------



## playdohh22

I'm glad everything is going well for you, Howard. Hope you have fun upstate !

By the way, which Pathmark do you work at ? Maybe I should visit you sometime. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250

Howard: Congratulations on reaching this milestone in your tenure with Pathmark! Any thoughts on seeking a future expansion of your responsibilities?


----------



## KenR

Howard, one of these days I have to get over there and take you out for a cup of coffee. Congratulations.


----------



## Cruiser

After seeing numerous references to Pathmark in this forum, I finally googled it to see what the heck it is. Speaking as someone who worked at Kroger for over three years in the mid-60's doing everything from bagging groceries to working a cash register to putting up stock, let me say congratulations on your one year anniversary. I made $1.25 an hour. I hope the pay has gone up. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard

playdohh22 said:


> I'm glad everything is going well for you, Howard. Hope you have fun upstate !
> 
> By the way, which Pathmark do you work at ? Maybe I should visit you sometime. :icon_smile_big:


The one in Garden City Park Long Island.


----------



## Howard

Cruiser said:


> After seeing numerous references to Pathmark in this forum, I finally googled it to see what the heck it is. Speaking as someone who worked at Kroger for over three years in the mid-60's doing everything from bagging groceries to working a cash register to putting up stock, let me say congratulations on your one year anniversary. I made $1.25 an hour. I hope the pay has gone up. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Between 8 and 9 an hour for cart attendants.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard: Congratulations on reaching this milestone in your tenure with Pathmark! Any thoughts on seeking a future expansion of your responsibilities?


Thanks Eagle I hope most likely towards the end of the summer,maybe they'll rearrange the cart collector's schedule,this new guy who just started a month or 2 ago and give him my schedule,maybe indoors I could be working on stock or maintainence,Who knows.All I know is that I made my job coach very proud of me.


----------



## Howard

Well,looking forward to my first year in just a couple of days,I never thought I'd make it to one year,it's incredible.Had a few bumps and bruises along the way but other than that I feel fine and getting excersize every single day.Now I weigh 166 and in perfect shape.


----------



## StevenRocks

Happy Anniversary, Howard!


----------



## KenR

Let's throw a party!


----------



## Howard

Thanks Guys.

And when am I going to meet you for coffee, Ken?


----------



## Helvetia

As a new guy here - what's the deal with this thread? Trying to break a record of some sort?


----------



## Laxplayer

Helvetia said:


> As a new guy here - what's the deal with this thread? Trying to break a record of some sort?


All new guys must read the entire Pathmark thread. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR

Howard said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> And when am I going to meet you for coffee, Ken?:icon_smile_big:


Good question. What are your "office" hours?


----------



## Helvetia

Laxplayer said:


> All new guys must read the entire Pathmark thread. :icon_smile_big:


:aportnoyone!!!!

:crazy: Oh crap! I haven't gotten any work done today!

I may be looking for a job at Schnucks.....


----------



## Laxplayer

Helvetia said:


> :aportnoyone!!!!
> 
> :crazy: Oh crap! I haven't gotten any work done today!
> 
> I may be looking for a job at Schnucks.....


Pretty fascinating reading huh?


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> Good question. What are your "office" hours?


I would have to wait till the schedule comes out on Saturdays.


----------



## Howard

Laxplayer said:


> All new guys must read the entire Pathmark thread. :icon_smile_big:


From last year to now.


----------



## KenR

Howard said:


> I would have to wait till the schedule comes out on Saturdays.


Do you work this Saturday?


----------



## BertieW

Howard, does Pathmark offer you stock options? Have there been any cultural shifts at the company since it was acquired by the Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Company last December?

Does it offer a path to citizenship?


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> Do you work this Saturday?


No,But I'm off for Passover,maybe some other Saturday when I have a day off,We'll discuss further.


----------



## Howard

BertieW said:


> Howard, does Pathmark offer you stock options? Have there been any cultural shifts at the company since it was acquired by the Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Company last December?
> 
> Does it offer a path to citizenship?


I think Pathmark has stock options though I don't know how it's doing the stock market,I don't view it Bertie.


----------



## BertieW

Howard said:


> I think Pathmark has stock options though I don't know how it's doing the stock market,I don't view it Bertie.


I would urge you to take a second (or first) look at your company's financials to ensure it remains a viable enterprise, one that will continue to provide you with a livelihood.

You don't want to hitch your star to a Bear Stearns!


----------



## Howard

BertieW said:


> I would urge you to take a second (or first) look at your company's financials to ensure it remains a viable enterprise, one that will continue to provide you with a livelihood.
> 
> You don't want to hitch your star to a Bear Stearns!


My Father checks his stocks once in a while so maybe I'll do the same,Thanks Bert.


----------



## KenR

Howard said:


> No,But I'm off for Passover,maybe some other Saturday when I have a day off,We'll discuss further.


OK. Let me know. Have a happy Passover. Don't forget the glass of wine for Elijah.


----------



## Howard

You said you reside in Garden City Park,Where and which place do you live near?


----------



## KenR

I live in Floral Park.


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> I live in Floral Park.


That's simple but how do YOU get to Pathmark? N22 or N24? or do you just drive there?


----------



## KenR

Drive. Is there any way we can take this conversation offline? I notice that I cannot message you.


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> Drive. Is there any way we can take this conversation offline? I notice that I cannot message you.


Why can't you message me?


----------



## KenR

Because you are not set up for it. Go into the members area and look yourself up.


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> Because you are not set up for it. Go into the members area and look yourself up.


Are you set up for yours?


----------



## KenR

Yes, I am.


----------



## Howard

Hey Everyone,long time no see,It's been a while since I posted here since April and it's been 4 months.Just letting you all know that everything at Pathmark has been going splendid,still pushing carts and this coming October will make it my first year and a half and I'm proud of what I accomplished so far.I was thinking after 2 years,I'm going to stop cart collecting and work inside,It's really putting pain and pressure on my feet and it's starting to hurt.I've had a good time but I feel I need to do something new and exciting.


----------



## outrigger

Good to know you're hanging in there Howard. Are you doing full time hours yet?


----------



## 14395

Glad you are doing well, Howard.


----------



## Howard

outrigger said:


> Good to know you're hanging in there Howard. Are you doing full time hours yet?


No not yet but maybe after next year I would like to stop cart attending and work inside cause I'm getting a little bored with waiting on carts for customers,It's been fun and exciting for me but after a while it gets monotonous.My feet are starting to get dry and achy.Maybe for 2009,they can put me in stock and they can give my hours to to either one of the 4 people who cart collect after or before me.I can do more and I want to prove to Pathmark that I'm more than just a cart attendant.


----------



## vwguy

How many carts are you pushing at a time these days Howard?

Brian


----------



## stfu

CONGRATULATIONS on your continued success Howard.

One thing theough, you note after 2 years of the carts you might try something new. I just want to point out that to become an expert in a field sometimes takes more time than we think. Stick at it!


----------



## StevenRocks

Best wishes Howard. I think you'll do fine inside the store.


----------



## Howard

vwguy said:


> How many carts are you pushing at a time these days Howard?
> 
> Brian


9 or sometimes if I'm in a good mood,10.Lately the carts have been damaged and you can't blame us,you blame the stupid customers who just throw the carts forceably.And Pathmark gets new carts every couple of years and that must cost thousands.Already they're getting harder to pull from the row or you'll see rust once in a while.


----------



## Howard

stfu said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on your continued success Howard.
> 
> One thing theough, you note after 2 years of the carts you might try something new. I just want to point out that to become an expert in a field sometimes takes more time than we think. Stick at it!


Thanks,I've had a good time and I think it's about time to move on up from cart attending,It does become monotonous.


----------



## Cruiser

My 20 year old daughter works part-time at Big Lots and she almost quit the first day because she didn't like going out in the parking lot and bringing in the carts. After a couple of weeks they made her a cashier and she is much happier. This is my little hellion.

https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meatbay2ou5.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## Helvetia

Howard, glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## outrigger

Hang in there Howard. I've done your job in the past, I'm sure you'll get an inside job soon.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard, you've got stick-to-it-ness and employers admire it. I'm sure you're going to parlay your time in the lot into something a lot more challenging and rewarding.
Your pal,
Xcubbies


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, you've got stick-to-it-ness and employers admire it. I'm sure you're going to parlay your time in the lot into something a lot more challenging and rewarding.
> Your pal,
> Xcubbies


I've proven myself over at Pathmark for almost a year and a half now and I'm definitely showing my enthusiasm.The supervisors love me and there's no doubt that I'll be made into a full-timer in a year or 2.


----------



## Howard

Cruiser said:


> My 20 year old daughter works part-time at Big Lots and she almost quit the first day because she didn't like going out in the parking lot and bringing in the carts. After a couple of weeks they made her a cashier and she is much happier. This is my little hellion.
> 
> https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=meatbay2ou5.jpg
> 
> Cruiser


How did she feel about doing carts?


----------



## vwguy

Howard said:


> I've proven myself over at Pathmark for almost a year and a half now and I'm definitely showing my enthusiasm.The supervisors love me and there's no doubt that I'll be made into a full-timer in a year or 2.


Glad to see you've got your goals set high Howard.

Brian


----------



## Howard

vwguy said:


> Glad to see you've got your goals set high Howard.
> 
> Brian


I found a job that I LIKE but I don't LOVE it.I want to prove to them that I'm more than just a cart collector,I can stock,do some inside maintainence or some throwbacks.


----------



## Howard

I don't know If I could take anymore cart collecting outside,I'd like to work inside after my 2nd year.It's just that I'm constantly playing "Frogger" with the cars and it's just getting fustrating just about every day.It's also getting to be more dangerous with the cars whooshing and wizzing by and not looking to see where they're going.I'll have to talk to the supervisor and see what she/he has to say.


----------



## Scoundrel

Yeah, I remember you saying you need wear a bright vest to alert traffic of your presence. I wonder what traffic is like in a busy New York grocery parking lot?


----------



## Howard

Scoundrel said:


> Yeah, I remember you saying you need wear a bright vest to alert traffic of your presence. I wonder what traffic is like in a busy New York grocery parking lot?


Scoundrel,It's like playing "Frogger" outside in the parking lot.Every day,I'm constantly dodging carts trying to get to the other side but it's just so hard sometimes when you're pushing 8 or 9 carts and you have cars going one way and cars going another,gets me very angry and I think stress is catching up to me over there after almost a Year And A Half.You've got some customers who don't even deserve to have a driver's license at all cause of the way they drive/backup so stupidly.Being in the parking lot makes me glad that I don't drive and I'm taking the bus for life cause that's my only way of transportation for me.


----------



## Victor123

Howard said:


> Scoundrel,It's like playing "Frogger" outside in the parking lot.Every day,I'm constantly dodging carts trying to get to the other side but it's just so hard sometimes when you're pushing 8 or 9 carts and you have cars going one way and cars going another,gets me very angry and I think stress is catching up to me over there after almost a Year And A Half.You've got some customers who don't even deserve to have a driver's license at all cause of the way they drive/backup so stupidly.Being in the parking lot makes me glad that I don't drive and I'm taking the bus for life cause that's my only way of transportation for me.


Reminds me of that Sienfeld episode where George buys the frogger machine from the pizza shop.


----------



## Scoundrel

Howard said:


> Scoundrel,It's like playing "Frogger" outside in the parking lot.Every day,I'm constantly dodging carts trying to get to the other side but it's just so hard sometimes when you're pushing 8 or 9 carts and you have cars going one way and cars going another,gets me very angry and I think stress is catching up to me over there after almost a Year And A Half.You've got some customers who don't even deserve to have a driver's license at all cause of the way they drive/backup so stupidly.Being in the parking lot makes me glad that I don't drive and I'm taking the bus for life cause that's my only way of transportation for me.


Sounds fast-paced and physically demanding. Eight or nine carts seems pretty massive to push. I am no stranger to public trans. either.


----------



## Howard

Scoundrel said:


> Sounds fast-paced and physically demanding. Eight or nine carts seems pretty massive to push. I am no stranger to public trans. either.


It is demanding when I'm trying to go up the ramp with 8/9 carts and you have cars who just lay there idle and I'm asking them nicely if they could move their car and wind up getting angry at me later,also give me mad faces for no reason.Hey,I have a job to do,either they move it or lose it simple as that.


----------



## wessex

The carts are somewhat smaller in urban supermarkets, but 8-10 at a time is still impressive. Is your store uptown (Harlem)?

Don't limit yourself Howard, I'm sure in 5 years you could easily work in the deli, bakery, or even management.


----------



## Scoundrel

Yeah, I hear people in New York are rude.

Anyway, how common is it for a stray shopping cart to hit a parked car in NYC? Have you ever seen that happen?


----------



## Howard

wessex said:


> The carts are somewhat smaller in urban supermarkets, but 8-10 at a time is still impressive. Is your store uptown (Harlem)?
> 
> Don't limit yourself Howard, I'm sure in 5 years you could easily work in the deli, bakery, or even management.


Thanks Wessex,My store is Garden City Park,Long Island.

What I want to try to gun for is stock or possibly maintainence in the near future.


----------



## Howard

Scoundrel said:


> Yeah, I hear people in New York are rude.
> 
> Anyway, how common is it for a stray shopping cart to hit a parked car in NYC? Have you ever seen that happen?


It's common over here.Cars backup way too fast and don't even see that stray cart behind them and wind up tumbling over which pisses me off.Carts are either smashed,broken or even lost,Pathmark needs to buy some new ones every year.

That's why cart collecting has caused me even more stress now than it used to from a year ago.


----------



## Howard

Just letting you guys know I'm doing very well at Pathmark and this coming April 18th will make it 2 years there and coming home with some good paychecks. 

Now this week's schedule they have given me two 8 hour shifts cause one cart person won't be able to make the shift so on Tuesday and Wednesday I will be getting 10-6 with a half hour lunch and possible two-15 minute breaks.So this week will be a 32 hour week which is close to full time.


----------



## outrigger

Good to hear it Howard, I hope they move you indoors soon I think you deserve that.


----------



## Howard

outrigger said:


> Good to hear it Howard, I hope they move you indoors soon I think you deserve that.


Thanks I deserve it so much.What they should do is to hire someone that can do the job,I pretty much the most reliable one over there.I can push between 10-12 on a good day and by the time I finish my rounds there aren't any carts in the lots and that's why customers are always confused cause they think it's sort of a busy but really I got all the carts in,my strategy is simple.


----------



## StevenRocks

I can say without irony that you're the best cart wrangler I know, Howard.


----------



## Kav

Get yourself a long rope or webbing with a snap on one end and a stout wooden toggle handle on the other. 
You can actually PULL up to 60 carts at a time while steering from the front.
The time saved can be used climbing on the roof with a air rifle and dispatching pigeons pooping.
Take the dead birds to the meat department and learn how to butcher. You can sell them as Rock Cornish Game hens in the non kosher section and make more profit.


----------



## Acct2000

Kav, you are positively EVIL (and I mean that in the best way!)

I almost spit my water up when I read that. 

This is scary; on other message boards, I'M the evil one.

LOL LOL


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> I can say without irony that you're the best cart wrangler I know, Howard.


Thank You.


----------



## Howard

Kav said:


> Get yourself a long rope or webbing with a snap on one end and a stout wooden toggle handle on the other.
> You can actually PULL up to 60 carts at a time while steering from the front.
> The time saved can be used climbing on the roof with a air rifle and dispatching pigeons pooping.
> Take the dead birds to the meat department and learn how to butcher. You can sell them as Rock Cornish Game hens in the non kosher section and make more profit.


Um...No Thank You.


----------



## xcubbies

*It's been nearly a year since the last update*

Howard, it's been nearly a year since your last post discussing your work at Pathmark. Are you still working there? You must be working indoors by now. How's it going?
Cubbies


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, it's been nearly a year since your last post discussing your work at Pathmark. Are you still working there? You must be working indoors by now. How's it going?
> Cubbies


Hey Cubby,long time no see,haven't seen this thread in ages,thanks for bringing it back up. 

I'm still outdoors but now it's getting frustrating being outdoors collecting carts with the horrendous traffic and so many people out there it's hard to even keep up anymore.But right now Pathmark is lacking cartguys,you got one guy who's slow another is sloppy and I seem to be the chief cart guy who the most reliable out there who can take care of the business.In April,it'll be 3 years and I hope to get an inside job at least doing something just to get me out of that dumpy crap!

Once in a while I feed the pigeons and seagulls and now the pigeons recognize me and I hand them food and they eat out my hand,it's so cute.


----------



## xcubbies

Well, Howard,
After three years with the carts you must be able to handle them with a great deal of skill. Bet you can whip around a chain of fifty carts, in the snow, without problem. Still, in a meritocracy like Pathmark you should at least be able to stock the shelves and put stickers on the goods. I'd suggest a talk with your manager. As the great hitter, Dick Allen, said. "play me or trade me."


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Well, Howard,
> After three years with the carts you must be able to handle them with a great deal of skill. Bet you can whip around a chain of fifty carts, in the snow, without problem. Still, in a meritocracy like Pathmark you should at least be able to stock the shelves and put stickers on the goods. I'd suggest a talk with your manager. As the great hitter, Dick Allen, said. "play me or trade me."


Well I did ask him and he said "maybe after the holidays" so I'll keep fingers crossed and we'll see what happens in 2010 but if I am let inside they will have to talk to the other cartguys and they will have to come to a compromise and start to change their schedule around.But if they can hire a new guy,I'll feel better cause this was one of my thoughts and they have been low on cartguys and it's been the same rotation since the other guy was given an inside position and he does Frozen and Dairy now for almost a year and a half and this guy has been with Pathmark almost 6 years,he used to carts too.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Down here the Giant is Union and the deli counter may as well be the line of death!!

Good for them.

Bad for me!!


----------



## jamgood

Howard said:


> Well I did ask him and he said "maybe after the holidays" so I'll keep fingers crossed and we'll see what happens in 2010 but if I am let inside they will have to talk to the other cartguys and they will have to come to a compromise and start to change their schedule around.But if they can hire a new guy,I'll feel better cause this was one of my thoughts and they have been low on cartguys and it's been the same rotation since the other guy was given an inside position and he does Frozen and Dairy now for almost a year and a half and this guy has been with Pathmark almost 6 years,he used to carts too.


Caution Howard, not too insistent or impertinent, Mr. Pathmark might outsource your job to an East Eggite.


----------



## Beresford

Life as a lawyer sucks in this economy. Hours are long, pay is lousy, and there are no retirement benefits.

Does anyone know the best way to try to get a job at Pathmark? I am looking to improve my life, but I am sure the competititon to get a job must be fierce and I'm not sure I have the right credentials.

Any tips would be much appreciated. I'm willing to start at the bottom and work my way up.


----------



## Howard

Beresford said:


> Life as a lawyer sucks in this economy. Hours are long, pay is lousy, and there are no retirement benefits.
> 
> Does anyone know the best way to try to get a job at Pathmark? I am looking to improve my life, but I am sure the competititon to get a job must be fierce and I'm not sure I have the right credentials.
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated. I'm willing to start at the bottom and work my way up.


Here you go, Beresford.


----------



## Beresford

Thanks!!!


----------



## Howard

Beresford said:


> Thanks!!!


Would you like to be a cart guy? That means you would probably have to work in any kind of weather that comes at you like rain,snow,wind,hot sun,cold rain,blowing winds,thunderstorms,hail and arctic cold.


----------



## Howard

Well,It's been 6 months since I discussed Pathmark on here,just celebrated 3 years last month over there at Pathmark,right now still working on carts as usual and hoping I get an inside job doing maintainence or stock whatever happens.I feel the job is boring and right now I'm the chief cartguy which means I'm the person that people will always see during the day and so far a few customers are my friends and some are aquaintances,really enjoy talking to them so much but anyway I'm doing well over there.


----------



## 14395

Glad you are doing well Howard.


----------



## Beresford

I'm so envious, I've been trying to get a job at Pathmark for years, but they say my resume isn't up to their standards.


----------



## eagle2250

Hang in there Howard, for there are none so free as those invested with a strong sense of industry. Not sure but, in your case, I think that old saw means...work hard, be the most reliable cart wrangler they've got and you will eventually get that inside job! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Beresford said:


> I'm so envious, I've been trying to get a job at Pathmark for years, but they say my resume isn't up to their standards.


Here you can take my job as cart guy,I'm hating that piece of crap anyway!


----------



## Howard

Thanks Eagle. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kingstonian

Howard said:


> Here you can take my job as cart guy,I'm hating that piece of crap anyway!


I think he is trying to pull your chain. That is two bob lawyers for you.

On the other hand, you may be pulling his chain in a far more subtle way.


----------



## Howard

Kingstonian said:


> I think he is trying to pull your chain. That is two bob lawyers for you.
> 
> On the other hand, you may be pulling his chain in a far more subtle way.


What do you mean by that King?


----------



## Kingstonian

Howard said:


> What do you mean by that King?


That you probably have the measure of him.


----------



## Howard

Pathmark lately has been cutting back on hours just to save themselves some money,lately I've been off on Sundays and Mondays but Sundays was always my time and a half but oh well,It is what it is.


----------



## lovemeparis

*Time for birds hunting...*



Kav said:


> The time saved can be used climbing on the roof with a air rifle and dispatching pigeons pooping. Take the dead birds to the meat department and learn how to butcher. You can sell them as Rock Cornish Game hens in the non kosher section and make more profit.


Oh Howard, that might not be bad at all. Use your freetime wisely as Kav suggested above. Extra money is good, you know!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Howard

lovemeparis said:


> Oh Howard, that might not be bad at all. Use your freetime wisely as Kav suggested above. Extra money is good, you know!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I can sure use extra money right now.


----------



## Padme

You could check out your local college or community college. See if you qualify for any scholarships.


----------



## Howard

Padme said:


> You could check out your local college or community college. See if you qualify for any scholarships.


No,I'm not the least bit interested in college.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
.....but Howard, when we cease developing our minds, we cease to live! Books can open many doors to worlds we may have yet to even imagine. Perhaps even an inside job, with Pathmark? Take a course that interests you, now and again. Employers love that!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> .....but Howard, when we cease developing our minds, we cease to live! Books can open many doors to worlds we may have yet to even imagine. Perhaps even an inside job, with Pathmark? Take a course that interests you, now and again. Employers love that!


I've been trying for either stock or maintainence,I asked in December and then few months later.I guess I'll be cartperson for god knows how long?


----------



## Andy

Howard:

We missed you at the February Collection of Sartorial Excellence. We really missed you!!!

I was hoping that you could come by the Regency Hotel in NYC and say hello. Think you might make it next time?


----------



## Howard

I don't know,depends on my days off Andy,They've been cutting down on hours to save money but where would this be next time when you have it again?
I'll let you know when.


----------



## Andy

Howard said:


> I don't know,depends on my days off Andy,They've been cutting down on hours to save money but where would this be next time when you have it again?
> I'll let you know when.


Howard:

It's usually the last weekend in February. Watch the EVENTS Forum then! Hope to meet you.


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> It's usually the last weekend in February. Watch the EVENTS Forum then! Hope to meet you.


Ok,I'll let you know.


----------



## Howard

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but as of October 13th,our Pathmark will be going out of business,It seems from what I heard from a co-worker that it had to do with rent issues,they want to double or triple it,Pathmark just can't seem to afford it anymore so right now,I'll just keep on working with the carts until that day comes,I'll let you know what happens in a few months.


----------



## StevenRocks

Howard said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but as of October 13th,our Pathmark will be going out of business,It seems from what I heard from a co-worker that it had to do with rent issues,they want to double or triple it,Pathmark just can't seem to afford it anymore so right now,I'll just keep on working with the carts until that day comes,I'll let you know what happens in a few months.


Oh man, that stinks, Howard. I actually was reading about the troubles Pathmark was having earlier today and thought about you. Are there any other retail stores nearby you can apply to? You have experience now, so that might help you in the door somewhere else.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Oh man, that stinks, Howard. I actually was reading about the troubles Pathmark was having earlier today and thought about you. Are there any other retail stores nearby you can apply to? You have experience now, so that might help you in the door somewhere else.


There is Waldbaums or another Pathmark they can send me to,I'm not sure what will happen yet,have to wait for the paperwork where they will send me to.


----------



## StevenRocks

Hopefully they can find you something.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

...or a Whole Foods will move in!!


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...or a Whole Foods will move in!!


I heard a Home Depot.It's just hearsay right now.


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Hopefully they can find you something.


I hope so,I'm so upset and angry right now.


----------



## Centaur

Howard said:


> I hope so,I'm so upset and angry right now.


Don't get upset Howard. Lot's of people lose their jobs or have to move on, it happens all the time. In fact I lost my own job a very long time ago when I had a young family to support so it was quite a worry for a while. I told myself not to be bitter or angry - these things happen, and you just have to see them as a challenge - and eventually I got a much better job than the one I had lost. You just have to be persistent, and always think positive.


----------



## Howard

I was making good money,the people were nice it almost felt like Family,most of the customers I've met were very nice towards me but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Howard

As of after October 17th,I will be transfered to Pathmark of Ozone Park Queens 626,one of the Union Reps will call me.


----------



## eagle2250

Great news Howard...very happy to hear it! :thumbs-up:


----------



## 14395

Glad to hear that Howard. All the best to you.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Howard said:


> As of after October 17th,I will be transfered to Pathmark of Ozone Park Queens 626,one of the Union Reps will call me.


Good for you. Glad they kept you. They must like you. But tell me, there actually is a place called _Ozone Park_?. Ooooo-eee. I could have made me a life there back in the 70s.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Great news Howard...very happy to hear it! :thumbs-up:


Thanks Eagle.


----------



## Howard

Peak and Pine said:


> Good for you. Glad they kept you. They must like you. But tell me, there actually is a place called _Ozone Park_?. Ooooo-eee. I could have made me a life there back in the 70s.


Yes Ozone Park,Queens New York,Yes that is near Woodhaven Blvd but I may have to take 2 buses for that trip.

But I'm glad I didn't choose unemployment,imagine how my parents would feel?


----------



## StevenRocks

Congratulations, Howard!


----------



## Howard

StevenRocks said:


> Congratulations, Howard!


Thanks Steven.


----------



## Howard

Pathmark of Garden City Park as of 6pm will be offcially Closed For Bsuiness.


----------



## camorristi

What's this really about?


----------



## Howard

*A&P to close Garden City Park Pathmark,* slash jobs

August 16, 2010:

The Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Co. Inc., whose brands include Waldbaum's, Pathmark and Food Emporium grocery stores, said it is closing 25 locations in New York and four other states, a move that will slash hundreds of jobs, including some on Long Island.

The Pathmark store in Garden City Park is scheduled to close Oct. 13, according to a spokesman for Local 1500 of the United Food and Commercial...

Here you go Camorristi,Pathmark and 25 other A & P stores decided to close for business(the landlord wanted to raise the rent by triple the amount) and that meant mine of GCP so as of October 15th,2010 Garden City Park is no more so right now no one knows what will become that area some said a Stop N Shop,some said a Walgreens some say a King Kullen,we'll just have to wait and see,It could take up to a year to find out.


----------



## camorristi

Howard said:


> *A&P to close Garden City Park Pathmark,* slash jobs
> 
> August 16, 2010:
> 
> The Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Co. Inc., whose brands include Waldbaum's, Pathmark and Food Emporium grocery stores, said it is closing 25 locations in New York and four other states, a move that will slash hundreds of jobs, including some on Long Island.
> 
> The Pathmark store in Garden City Park is scheduled to close Oct. 13, according to a spokesman for Local 1500 of the United Food and Commercial...
> 
> Here you go Camorristi,Pathmark and 25 other A & P stores decided to close for business(the landlord wanted to raise the rent by triple the amount) and that meant mine of GCP so as of October 15th,2010 Garden City Park is no more so right now no one knows what will become that area some said a Stop N Shop,some said a Walgreens some say a King Kullen,we'll just have to wait and see,It could take up to a year to find out.


Can't Walmart cover the supply and demand?


----------



## Howard

camorristi said:


> Can't Walmart cover the supply and demand?


You know Cam,I wouldn't know but I think that area could be another Local 1500 like what Stop N Shop is.


----------



## Howard

Well,I just got the go this afternoon from my new Pathmark to start carts on Thursday,I just have to call my Union Rep to let him know of the details.


----------



## xcubbies

Howard,
I suppose that all the snow and ice is gone and there is unhindered rolling for your carts. Or, given your seniority, have you moved indoors? I hope so, as it was a brutal winter. Anything to report on the romance side?


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> I suppose that all the snow and ice is gone and there is unhindered rolling for your carts. Or, given your seniority, have you moved indoors? I hope so, as it was a brutal winter. Anything to report on the romance side?


Cubbies,Good to see you,How are things? 

It's been 6 months since I've started the new Pathmark in Ozone Park and I just celebrated 4 years with that company last month. It was one hell of a brutal winter,so glad it's over so I can move on to Summer,no I haven't moved indoors,I'll continue to push carts for another couple of years and that's it.

Nothing new on the romance side,haven't had a girl in almost 3 1/2 years.But I do see a lot a hot chicas over there.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard: Glad to see that your thread lives on. May it continue so long as your career with Pathmark!  Good luck to you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## xcubbies

Howard,
I don't want to build up your hopes, but I think that after four years you are ready to move up the corporate structure. I'm not saying you're ready for a management job yet, though maybe, but how about stock, or working a cash register. I think management would respond positively to your indicating your interest in new horizons within Pathmark. After all, Pathmark shouldn't be a dead end, should it?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard: Glad to see that your thread lives on. May it continue so long as your career with Pathmark!  Good luck to you. :thumbs-up:


I hope so Eagle,I hope so. I just want to see myself do other stuff besides pushing carts.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard,
> I don't want to build up your hopes, but I think that after four years you are ready to move up the corporate structure. I'm not saying you're ready for a management job yet, though maybe, but how about stock, or working a cash register. I think management would respond positively to your indicating your interest in new horizons within Pathmark. After all, Pathmark shouldn't be a dead end, should it?


I asked one of the managers last year in Garden City before they closed,pleaded with them for an inside job and they snubbed me.I'll try to ask the managers at Ozone Park this time


----------



## Howard

Today is my 6th year anniversary!


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> Today is my 6th year anniversary!


:icon_cheers: Congratulations Howard!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1
...and hang in there, Howard! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> :icon_cheers: Congratulations Howard!


I'm surprised to have it made this far and the only reason I wanted this job was to prove to a woman but 5 1/2 years ago we broke up and is no longer with me and I wanted to prove to her that I was working and making money and here I am 5 1/2 years later and still with Pathmark.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1
> ...and hang in there, Howard! :thumbs-up:


I'm trying, I'm not crazy about pushing carts every day but it does take it's toll on your feet, knees and back.


----------



## Howard

In another few weeks I'll be celebrating 3 years at Ozone Park.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> I'm surprised to have it made this far and the only reason I wanted this job was to prove to a woman but 5 1/2 years ago we broke up and is no longer with me and I wanted to prove to her that I was working and making money and here I am 5 1/2 years later and still with Pathmark.


At least she was good for something!!


----------



## blue suede shoes

Congratulations, Howard!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> At least she was good for something!!


Yes she was a woman who wanted to see her man work but to me she was nothing but a gold digger not interested in love but just in it for the money and paychecks.


----------



## Howard

blue suede shoes said:


> Congratulations, Howard!! Keep up the good work!!


Thanks. I try.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> Yes she was a woman who wanted to see her man work but to me she was nothing but a gold digger not interested in love but just in it for the money and paychecks.


Let's be honest with ourselves now Howard.

If she was hanging out with you, she must have been less of a Gold digger and more like a Tin digger!!


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Let's be honest with ourselves now Howard.
> 
> If she was hanging out with you, she must have been less of a Gold digger and more like a Tin digger!!


Back when I was going out with her, she was working a $20,000 dollar job. I was just a measly part timer at Pathmark.


----------



## Howard

One worker was telling me that this company has no clue of which direction they're heading into and I said "you're right", A & P is one the most clueless companies to work for plus they're a bit disorganized at times. They have most of these workers crammed into one building walking around looking so confused not knowing what do or where they're going, In other words they got their heads up their ass. Just like the managers!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sounds like just one big management training program. Virtually no one knows what is going on and they all seem to have sh*tty outlooks on life! That's life these days. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sounds like just one big management training program. Virtually no one knows what is going on and they all seem to have sh*tty outlooks on life! That's life these days. LOL.


A & P is the worst company to work for even though that A & P is a huge multimillion dollar corporation they lose direction of what they need in and out the store.


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard, have you moved inside yet or are you still pushing carts outside? You've mentioned many times your dissatisfaction with the seemingly dead-end nature of the job; maybe it is time to "play the field" and explore other opportunities if Pathmark is not satisfying your needs!!


----------



## Howard

FalconLorenzo said:


> Howard, have you moved inside yet or are you still pushing carts outside? You've mentioned many times your dissatisfaction with the seemingly dead-end nature of the job; maybe it is time to "play the field" and explore other opportunities if Pathmark is not satisfying your needs!!


I was thinking Falcon, maybe I'll rack up another couple of more years with Pathmark and that's about it. Maybe I'll move on to something else, not sure yet. In April 2014 I would make it 7 years with the company, my feet ache and my back hurts sometimes. I don't mind doing this in nice sunny weather but when it comes to heavy rain and cold with snow, now THAT'S a problem. I might have gotten this job for the wrong reasons.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I didn't realize how bad the Pathmark (or Acme) was until I moved to Giant/Safeway country in Metro DC.

Selection and service always vary from store to store but overall even the box stores are nicer here.


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> I didn't realize how bad the Pathmark (or Acme) was until I moved to Giant/Safeway country in Metro DC.
> 
> Selection and service always vary from store to store but overall even the box stores are nicer here.


How was your experience and tell me, How did the bathrooms look? Were they filled with toilet paper and paper towels on the floor? just wondering.


----------



## sskim3

I just came across this thread and it is quite a good read and time killer on a Friday. Your comments about A&P is on point. I interned at their headquarters back in '08 in northern NJ. Most people had no idea what they were doing. I ended up getting "more important work" assisting the director evaluating branches and their net worth. I believe it was during the time they determining what stores to close. Very disorganized and a lot of temp workers. 

Hope things are good with you man! And I am glad I can contribute something to the thread!


----------



## Howard

sskim3 said:


> I just came across this thread and it is quite a good read and time killer on a Friday. Your comments about A&P is on point. I interned at their headquarters back in '08 in northern NJ. Most people had no idea what they were doing. I ended up getting "more important work" assisting the director evaluating branches and their net worth. I believe it was during the time they determining what stores to close. Very disorganized and a lot of temp workers.
> 
> Hope things are good with you man! And I am glad I can contribute something to the thread!


I agree Skim that company is quite disorganized. I always say that the company has their head up their rear end, they have no idea what's going on around them.

Thanks for contributing.


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard said:


> I was thinking Falcon, maybe I'll rack up another couple of more years with Pathmark and that's about it. Maybe I'll move on to something else, not sure yet. In April 2014 I would make it 7 years with the company, my feet ache and my back hurts sometimes. I don't mind doing this in nice sunny weather but when it comes to heavy rain and cold with snow, now THAT'S a problem. I might have gotten this job for the wrong reasons.


Why wait years? What's the goal? Is there a goal? Figure out what you want in life and make it happen. Go back to school and get another degree if you think that it will make the difference. You're always better than your current job and, if you've been working at the same entry-level jobs for years on end with no promotion in sight, it sounds to me like you need to reevaluate and make your goals a reality!


----------



## Howard

FalconLorenzo said:


> Why wait years? What's the goal? Is there a goal? Figure out what you want in life and make it happen. Go back to school and get another degree if you think that it will make the difference. You're always better than your current job and, if you've been working at the same entry-level jobs for years on end with no promotion in sight, it sounds to me like you need to reevaluate and make your goals a reality!


I feel that I can handle a few more years. I never really had a goal, I got this job 7 years ago so that a girl could stay in my life and this was at the time that I was still dating her. You know, get a job so that I could keep her quiet.This was a girl who had a full time job and I had a part time job so Her And I were both two different people living in two different worlds. And at the time I got that job I was working with my job coach.

I don't want to go to school I just want a job with money, that's all I want.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> How was your experience and tell me, How did the bathrooms look? Were they filled with toilet paper and paper towels on the floor? just wondering.


Most of the smaller grocery stores here have been completely razed and rebuilt.

The bathrooms are large, tiled and modern looking and cleaner.

The newer stores are obviously better maintained than the older ones.


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard said:


> I feel that I can handle a few more years. I never really had a goal, I got this job 7 years ago so that a girl could stay in my life and this was at the time that I was still dating her. You know, get a job so that I could keep her quiet.This was a girl who had a full time job and I had a part time job so Her And I were both two different people living in two different worlds. And at the time I got that job I was working with my job coach.
> 
> I don't want to go to school I just want a job with money, that's all I want.


I can respect that, Howard. As I was reading through SOME of the backlog in this thread I was becoming frustrated FOR you because it seemed, from what little you have so kindly shared with us, as if there was little-to-no opportunity for advancement. If that's not your goal or your desire, however, then good for you! Different strokes for different folks, and all that! Cheers my friend! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Most of the smaller grocery stores here have been completely razed and rebuilt.
> 
> The bathrooms are large, tiled and modern looking and cleaner.
> 
> The newer stores are obviously better maintained than the older ones.


The Pathmark I am a part of, the bathrooms are so completely vile & disgusting, when it's clean, it's decent when it's unclean you sure don't want to be in there.


----------



## Howard

FalconLorenzo said:


> I can respect that, Howard. As I was reading through SOME of the backlog in this thread I was becoming frustrated FOR you because it seemed, from what little you have so kindly shared with us, as if there was little-to-no opportunity for advancement. If that's not your goal or your desire, however, then good for you! Different strokes for different folks, and all that! Cheers my friend! :icon_smile_big:


Eventually I would like it to be my goal, just getting out of the Union Local 1500, they're a bunch of moron jerks from what I've overheard and the treatment that we've been getting. Have you've ever worked for such a stupid company and stupid Union before Lorenzo?


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard said:


> Eventually I would like it to be my goal, just getting out of the Union Local 1500, they're a bunch of moron jerks from what I've overheard and the treatment that we've been getting. Have you've ever worked for such a stupid company and stupid Union before Lorenzo?


No I haven't, Howard. I'm not a fan of unions at all. Also, I'm a university student and my job is currently an unpaid internship in Government Relations.


----------



## Balfour

Howard said:


> ... I was just a measly part timer at Pathmark.


What, you mean you were not going full time, you know, eight hours a day, five days a week?


----------



## Tilton

FalconLorenzo said:


> my job is currently an unpaid internship in Government Relations.


Take it from me - run! Run while you've still got your soul (and a social life).

Woulda: GIANT? GAH! Nothing but awful experiences! Of course, I haven't been to a Pathmark, either. Once you go Wegman's, you never go back. Sometimes I'll hit up Trader Joe's and I go to Whole Foods when I need something quick, but I relish my after-hunting Wegman's trip. It is a glorious emporium of food and the wine section alone at the Loudon location is easily half the size of my old Columbia Heights Giant.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tilton said:


> Woulda: GIANT? GAH! Nothing but awful experiences!
> 
> Of course, I haven't been to a Pathmark, either.
> 
> Once you go Wegman's, you never go back.
> 
> Sometimes I'll hit up Trader Joe's and I go to Whole Foods when I need something quick,


1) The Giant on Arlington Road in Bethesda may chnge your mind.

2) Lucky you!!

3) We went to a Wegmans for the first time near Media, PA. It had a pub in it!!

4) Not a fan of TJs, seems like their stuff gets recalled frequently too. Two-fer Tuesday pizza at Whole Foods is fast becoming a tradition at our house!! (The Freindship Heights store)


----------



## Tilton

WouldaShoulda said:


> 1) The Giant on Arlington Road in Bethesda may chnge your mind.
> 
> 2) Lucky you!!
> 
> 3) We went to a Wegmans for the first time near Media, PA. It had a pub in it!!
> 
> 4) Not a fan of TJs, seems like their stuff gets recalled frequently too. Two-fer Tuesday pizza at Whole Foods is fast becoming a tradition at our house!! (The Freindship Heights store)


I'll believe there are nice Giants. I mean, heck, one of the top 5 nicest big-chain grocery store locations I've ever been in was a Food Lion.

I guess I ought to revise my statement to be more realistic.

Between Meatless Monday, Two-fer Tuesday, Wine Down Wednesday (P St. & Foggy Bottom), and Wine:30 Thursday (Clarendon Blvd), I eat at least three meals at Whole Foods per week. The WF in Clarendon has a bar/coffee shop upstairs. Mrs. Tilton has definitely pushed a cart through the store with a glass of champagne in her hand.

TJ's is great for certain things. I couldn't live on TJ's, but for things like spices, olive oil, fresh flowers, and certain produce, it is really hard to beat. I always keep some TJ's appetizer type things in the freeze in case we get some surprise company. TJ's is also an exceptionally good employer.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I forgot the DC WF has beer and wine. 

But I did remember the traffic and parking.


----------



## Howard

FalconLorenzo said:


> No I haven't, Howard. I'm not a fan of unions at all. Also, I'm a university student and my job is currently an unpaid internship in Government Relations.


How is that working out for you?


----------



## Howard

Balfour said:


> What, you mean you were not going full time, you know, eight hours a day, five days a week?


nope I work 20-30 hours (the most) but you can't go over 30 hours and Pathmark doesn't give full time right now.

Eventually I would like to go full time and make lots of money.


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard said:


> How is that working out for you?


Im enjoying it! Obviously not getting paid but its great experience and the networking opportunities should make transitioning into full-time "real" work a lot easier!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard: Are you still in contact with your "job coach"? If not, perhaps it is time for you to reestablish that relationship. How many other positions with Pathmark have you applied for/bid on during your seven years of employment with the company? Have you advised your management team of your future goals/career objectives? Good luck in the effort! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I came across this thread last night, by accident. I enjoyed reading Howard's accounts of his Pathmark progression, the clothes you needed to undertake your tasks and the advice given by the various posters (especially in 2007); it was something reading the thoughts of long-gone posters. I was saddened to learn that you broke off with Robin, and was wonderingwhy you didn't share that information at the time it happened? Perhaps you hooked up with Cruiser's good looking daughter and never told us?

I feel you don't get the necessary recognition from Pathmark and the A&P family. You should consider moving upstate and applying at Price Chopper. Price Chopper has really nice stores. The employees are friendly too.

Cost of living must be less expensive some ways away from NYC, you could even bring your Mom and Dad. It would be a new experience for you.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard: Are you still in contact with your "job coach"? If not, perhaps it is time for you to reestablish that relationship. How many other positions with Pathmark have you applied for/bid on during your seven years of employment with the company? Have you advised your management team of your future goals/career objectives? Good luck in the effort! :thumbs-up:


Yes I am always in touch with my job coach every other Thursday I see him and we discuss things about me working inside and just last year I thought that my goal was to work indoors and they had me doing throwbacks but they didn't keep me on throwbacks for long, just for close to a month because they saw me getting quite nervous and with throwbacks you have to become "their octopus" OR in another words you have to have 8 arms, 8 brains and 8 legs and they call you on the loudspeaker constantly so you have to be on your toes at all times. So after they saw me getting quite nervous and most of them yelled at me or cursed at me, they put me back outside doing carts since "pushing carts" is what they think I'm good at. So that's about it.


----------



## Howard

> I was saddened to learn that you broke off with Robin, and was wondering why you didn't share that information at the time it happened? Perhaps you hooked up with Cruiser's good looking daughter and never told us?


That girl Robin is long gone for 6 years now and she has made me a better man and I apologize If I didn't share the information, I was just a bit distraught of Her And I being broke up on February 12th,2008, a few days close to Valentine's Day but she didn't love me for "me", she loved me for money which I didn't make much of since she was full time and I was part time at the time we were dating.

Eventually I would like to date again since I'm getting close to 40, just not sure yet.



> I feel you don't get the necessary recognition from Pathmark and the A&P family. You should consider moving upstate and applying at Price Chopper. Price Chopper has really nice stores. The employees are friendly too.


To be honest I don't want to work in any supermarket after the next couple of more years but we'll see, I'm just tired of the rush and the supply and demand of the carts all the time, stresses me out sometimes. They make you work even harder If their are no carts available and customers just go bananas to me and this is what I and all of the other cart people put up with.


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard said:


> So after they saw me getting quite nervous and most of them yelled at me or cursed at me, they put me back outside doing carts since "pushing carts" is what they think I'm good at. So that's about it.


Howard that is incredibly demeaning. I would find a new job ASAP if this is the way they are treating you. Don't let anybody treat you like human scum.


----------



## Howard

FalconLorenzo said:


> Howard that is incredibly demeaning. I would find a new job ASAP if this is the way they are treating you. Don't let anybody treat you like human scum.


No don't worry about it, that was last year. It was only a tryout, that's all that was. I did the best I could but unfortunately,they will call you on the loudspeaker to do different tasks constantly and you have to be on your toes to do throwbacks, put away perishables (if it's needed) and price checking.

Pathmark wants the employees to multi-task, that's how they keep the business going and the Pathmark which I belong to opens up at 6am and ends at 12 midnight, now let me ask you who in the world shops at 6am and midnight? Do you?


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard said:


> No don't worry about it, that was last year. It was only a tryout, that's all that was. I did the best I could but unfortunately,they will call you on the loudspeaker to do different tasks constantly and you have to be on your toes to do throwbacks, put away perishables (if it's needed) and price checking.
> 
> Pathmark wants the employees to multi-task, that's how they keep the business going and the Pathmark which I belong to opens up at 6am and ends at 12 midnight, now let me ask you who in the world shops at 6am and midnight? Do you?


6 am!? Never! Midnight? In my early college days there were many a booze and munchies run to the local Meijer past midnight, I'm sure!

I digress, and I know what you're saying though! On the other hand, barring complete administrative incompetence they clearly pull in enough profit during those non-peak hours to justify the costs of operation..?


----------



## Tilton

6-8 am is the best time to go grocery shopping. But, don't tell your friends. I enjoy the lack of crowds and the full-stocked shelves.


----------



## Howard

> 6 am!? Never! Midnight? In my early college days there were many a booze and munchies run to the local Meijer past midnight, I'm sure!


And a lot of these workers have to get there sometimes at 4:30 in the morning to do inventory before the place opens up and these workers are always angry at the fact that the sloppy customers mess things up since they have everything so nice and neat on the shelves. See, that's how the community works over there around the Brooklyn area, they have to shop and eat and plus these people are always on their nicotine and coffee high, smoking cigarettes and drinking copious amounts of hot beverages to keep themselves going all day without trying to slump.



> I digress, and I know what you're saying though! On the other hand, barring complete administrative incompetence they clearly pull in enough profit during those non-peak hours to justify the costs of operation..?


Yes.


----------



## Howard

For those who don't know Pathmark very soon will be Stop N Shop, Pathmark went Chapter 11 so right now our Pathmark is having a Clearance Sale, up to 80%-90% off a lot of items, this is a change that some of us don't like but we have to get used to it.


----------



## SG_67

What ever happens Howard please hang in there and I pray you land on your feet.


----------



## clark_kent

Howard said:


> For those who don't know Pathmark very soon will be Stop N Shop, Pathmark went Chapter 11 so right now our Pathmark is having a Clearance Sale, up to 80%-90% off a lot of items, this is a change that some of us don't like but we have to get used to it.


Yh, I heard about this too. What does that mean for you tho?

Nice thread.

If "just work and make money" is your goal, aren't there better options than path mark?

Anyway, keep your eyes open for internal position postings. You keep mentioning that you'll like a job inside. I work at ShopRite, similar to PM, and from time to time they'll post lists of current openings and a sign-up sheet.

The cart guys at my place have the same exact complaints that you have. So I understand where you're coming from.

All the best, Howie.

P.s. I hope you find love again!


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> What ever happens Howard please hang in there and I pray you land on your feet.


I was told that I will keep my job as a cart attendant and hopefully my hours will be the same.


----------



## Howard

> Yh, I heard about this too. What does that mean for you tho?


I will keep my position and my seniority but I have to inquire about my hours before they have the grand re-opening on the 16th.



> If "just work and make money" is your goal, aren't there better options than path mark?


What do you mean "other options"? I don't have many skills.


----------



## clark_kent

Howard said:


> I will keep my position and my seniority but I have to inquire about my hours before they have the grand re-opening on the 16th.
> 
> What do you mean "other options"? I don't have many skills.


Some jobs offer training on the job so that covers your skills concern. At the same time 8 years is a long time to throw away.

hopefully you get some good hours after you talk to them.

If I may ask, what's your employment background? What previous jobs have you held? What about education, how far did you go? (Share only what you're comfortable w/ sharing)


----------



## Howard

> Some jobs offer training on the job so that covers your skills concern. At the same time 8 years is a long time to throw away.


I used to work at another Pathmark before they shut down and went bankrupt in October 2010.



> hopefully you get some good hours after you talk to them.


There's a good chance I might keep my morning shift which is better for me.



> If I may ask, what's your employment background? What previous jobs have you held? What about education, how far did you go? (Share only what you're comfortable w/ sharing)


I am now a cart attendant/retriever which was Pathmark and is now going to be a Stop N Shop. I haven't had much of a job history except that I used to volunteer a lot and made some money, worked for Genovese Drugs in the early 90's as maintenance, volunteered in nursing homes and hospitals and now I'm a cart retriever. As for education my highest was High School up until 1992, have no college education after that.


----------



## clark_kent

Howard said:


> I used to work at another Pathmark before they shut down and went bankrupt in October 2010.
> 
> There's a good chance I might keep my morning shift which is better for me.
> 
> I am now a cart attendant/retriever which was Pathmark and is now going to be a Stop N Shop. I haven't had much of a job history except that I used to volunteer a lot and made some money, worked for Genovese Drugs in the early 90's as maintenance, volunteered in nursing homes and hospitals and now I'm a cart retriever. As for education my highest was High School up until 1992, have no college education after that.


I brought up the 8 years point after considering the idea of you leaving PM and going to find a different job. That's what I meant. It's hard to leave that behind when you're close to 10 years.

I'm just curious how you've been able to live off of the pay at PathMark. You even started back when minimum wage in NY was less than $8.75. Based on this thread you only work one job.

Anyway, I'm assuming the take over has happened already. Have you started working under Stop&Shop yet?


----------



## Howard

I'm just curious how you've been able to live off of the pay at PathMark. You even started back when minimum wage in NY was less than $8.75. Based on this thread you only work one job.


> Anyway, I'm assuming the take over has happened already. Have you started working under Stop&Shop yet?


Yes Pathmark is now Stop N Shop for about a month now. The pay is still the same.


----------



## Howard

Here is a robot that has been the talk of Giant and Stop N Shop supermarkets lately, for those who don't know, this here is Marty, a male name but with a female's voice. It will walk around the aisles detecting spills and taking pictures of them to notify the janitor later on in the day on the loudspeaker. I also think it detects shoplifters but that's what I think I heard, have you seen Marty lately?


----------



## Howard

Just to let you guys know, it's very upsetting but I have to let you guys know that I have a meeting with The Union Rep and the managers tomorrow for an incident that occurred with me just a few days ago, just don't know whether they'll keep me there or the Union Guy will place me somewhere else, I'm not sure what the outcome will be with me but I'm very nervous, Talk to you guys tomorrow. 😟


----------



## vonSuess

Good luck with this. I hope it all works out. 

Hans


----------



## zzdocxx

Yes best of luck to you.


----------



## Big T

Good luck Howard. As an employer, I favor longer term employees. Be honest and hope/pray for forgiveness.

T.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Just to let you guys know, it's very upsetting but I have to let you guys know that I have a meeting with The Union Rep and the managers tomorrow for an incident that occurred with me just a few days ago, just don't know whether they'll keep me there or the Union Guy will place me somewhere else, I'm not sure what the outcome will be with me but I'm very nervous, Talk to you guys tomorrow. 😟


Best of luck to you Howard. There are a great many of us hoping for a positive outcome on your behalf!


----------



## Howard

vonSuess said:


> Good luck with this. I hope it all works out.
> 
> Hans


Thank you Seuss, I don't want to mention the incident cause it's too embarrassing so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Good luck Howard. As an employer, I favor longer term employees. Be honest and hope/pray for forgiveness.
> 
> T.


Thanks Big T. 
I don't know if it will work but anything is possible.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Best of luck to you Howard. There are a great many of us hoping for a positive outcome on your behalf!


I certainly hope so, Thanks Eagle.


----------



## Andy

Howard:

You'll be fine!


----------



## David J. Cooper

I hope you are safe Howard. I don’t think today’s shooting was at your store but thought I should ask.


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> You'll be fine!


I was supposed to hear back from The Union Rep and it's 4pm now and he didn't call all day so it's either going to be good news or it's going to be bad news and I'm just weighing on the good, maybe he'll call tomorrow hopefully, My Father And I will find out and see.


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> I hope you are safe Howard. I don't think today's shooting was at your store but thought I should ask.


No I would never shoot up a store that I was employed at, I'm not that kind of person at all but this Stop N Shop was in Long Island, the one that I'm employed at is on Atlantic Avenue, Brooklyn.


----------



## Andy

Howard:

You have a family here. A strong family who will support you so just relax and hang in there.

Remember sometimes the things that happen to you that you think are the absolutely worst can be a new magical open door to a different and better future!

Please keep us in the loop!


----------



## David J. Cooper

Howard said:


> No I would never shoot up a store that I was employed at, I'm not that kind of person at all but this Stop N Shop was in Long Island, the one that I'm employed at is on Atlantic Avenue, Brooklyn.


I was worried you could be a victim not a perpetrator.


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> You have a family here. A strong family who will support you so just relax and hang in there.
> 
> Remember sometimes the things that happen to you that you think are the absolutely worst can be a new magical open door to a different and better future!
> 
> Please keep us in the loop!


I sure will, The Union Rep said that he will try to find me a place near me and that's good on my part because I don't have to travel much, I don't want to go back on food stamps and Social Security anymore, I want to work. My Parents told me that I ruined their lives because I lost my job and not bringing in a lot of money but I was able help pay the bills, I'm sorry I let them down.


----------



## Howard

David J. Cooper said:


> I was worried you could be a victim not a perpetrator.


Maybe that's why the guy hasn't called, The Union Rep has a few Stop N Shops that he is associated with and this employee who worked at Stop N Shop was trying to get his job back and what a coincidence, I'm waiting to get my job back myself but I would never do something disgusting as that employee did, I'd move on.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I sure will, The Union Rep said that he will try to find me a place near me and that's good on my part because I don't have to travel much, I don't want to go back on food stamps and Social Security anymore, I want to work. My Parents told me that I ruined their lives because I lost my job and not bringing in a lot of money but I was able help pay the bills, I'm sorry I let them down.


Howard, if your parents said you ruined their lives, I would bet that was said in the heat of the moment and was not meant. I would also bet, though they may not be able to verbalize it, that they regret saying it and are sorry.

In any case, do not let this affect your relationship with them. Life is too short and ends too quickly. Don't let your future be filled with regrets.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, if your parents said you ruined their lives, I would bet that was said in the heat of the moment and was not meant. I would also bet, though they may not be able to verbalize it, that they regret saying it and are sorry.
> 
> In any case, do not let this affect your relationship with them. Life is too short and ends too quickly. Don't let your future be filled with regrets.


I understand Big T, I always came home with a paycheck waiting for me every Wednesday online when my Father prints out the paystub from the website, I think they just said it because they were angry at me because I did something stupid and I might lose my job after working hard for nearly 15 years being a cart attendant, I don't want to let stupid things get to me, life is too short for regrets, I love My Parents, it's just the silly things I do that makes them angry.


----------



## Andy

Howard:

You can certainly stay in a similar job, one that you know well and are comfortable in, but to me you've been given a *golden opportunity* to step outside your comfort zone and find a new, maybe better career!

You like people, so consider hotel work, restaurant (and you like food), or how about working in a men's shop or Department store?

It's a great chance to do some soul searching (actually on this Forum, I think it's "sole" searching) and see exactly what you want to do for work. It seems that if one finds something they really like to do, they are happier AND money comes to them effortlessly.


----------



## Oldsarge

Andy's right. I had what some call a 'Checkered Career' before I discovered that teaching was what I was born for. Spend some time thinking before you act.


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> You can certainly stay in a similar job, one that you know well and are comfortable in, but to me you've been given a *golden opportunity* to step outside your comfort zone and find a new, maybe better career!
> 
> You like people, so consider hotel work, restaurant (and you like food), or how about working in a men's shop or Department store?
> 
> It's a great chance to do some soul searching (actually on this Forum, I think it's "sole" searching) and see exactly what you want to do for work. It seems that if one finds something they really like to do, they are happier AND money comes to them effortlessly.


But Andy I don't have a College Degree (Diploma), I graduated High School in 1992 and half my life I went to vocational programs, had a lot of job coaches to help me, went to therapies and was around handicapped people loads of times so Hotel Work and being in the restaurant business is a no for me but maybe something to do in a small department store near me but I'd have to do part-time, not full time right now.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Andy's right. I had what some call a 'Checkered Career' before I discovered that teaching was what I was born for. Spend some time thinking before you act.


So you're a teacher?


----------



## Andy

Howard said:


> But Andy I don't have a College Degree (Diploma), I graduated High School in 1992 and half my life I went to vocational programs, had a lot of job coaches to help me, went to therapies and was around handicapped people loads of times so Hotel Work and being in the restaurant business is a no for me but maybe something to do in a small department store near me but I'd have to do part-time, not full time right now.


Howard:

You should let NOTHING limit you! Think positive. Think global! There is really nothing in this world you can not accomplish!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> But Andy I don't have a College Degree (Diploma), I graduated High School in 1992 and half my life I went to vocational programs, had a lot of job coaches to help me, went to therapies and was around handicapped people loads of times so Hotel Work and being in the restaurant business is a no for me but maybe something to do in a small department store near me but I'd have to do part-time, not full time right now.


Howard, your background would indicate you to be a very empathetic person, fitting in well with service jobs, such as hotels and restaurants. Keep in mind many of us only speak of our wins, and hardly ever of our failures.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So you're a teacher?


I was. I was also career military. Those are the jobs I loved. All the others? Meh!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard, hang in there...this situation will eventually work itself out. I don't know a single person worth a salt that hasn't occasionally been knocked down by life and the difference between the winners and the losers is that the winners get back up, dust themselves off and keep on getting on! Howard....you are a winner! Don't forget that.


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> You should let NOTHING limit you! Think positive. Think global! There is really nothing in this world you can not accomplish!


Thanks Andy, those are some good words.  +1


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, your background would indicate you to be a very empathetic person, fitting in well with service jobs, such as hotels and restaurants. Keep in mind many of us only speak of our wins, and hardly ever of our failures.


I don't know if I can handle service jobs, I would need to go back to having job coaches help me in getting part time work again & I don't want to sit at home collecting food stamps and social security again, I want to work and make money.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, hang in there...this situation will eventually work itself out. I don't know a single person worth a salt that hasn't occasionally been knocked down by life and the difference between the winners and the losers is that the winners get back up, dust themselves off and keep on getting on! Howard....you are a winner! Don't forget that.


I'm still waiting for the Union Rep to call back, it's been a while and My Father And I are thinking that the guy is dealing with The Stop N Shop on Long Island, you know the guy who shot a few people over there so maybe that's why it's taking a while.


----------



## Howard

This Friday is the meeting, The Union Rep called this morning to talk to My Father, I don't know but I don't think it looks good at all, I might have have to file for temporary unemployment but on the good side The Union Rep will try to find me a supermarket other than Stop N Shop closest to my house, time to face the music.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This Friday is the meeting, The Union Rep called this morning to talk to My Father, I don't know but I don't think it looks good at all, I might have have to file for temporary unemployment but on the good side The Union Rep will try to find me a supermarket other than Stop N Shop closest to my house time to face the music.


Hang in there Howard. It's not over...till it's over.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> This Friday is the meeting, The Union Rep called this morning to talk to My Father, I don't know but I don't think it looks good at all, I might have have to file for temporary unemployment but on the good side The Union Rep will try to find me a supermarket other than Stop N Shop closest to my house time to face the music.


My take on the call, is the union rep is looking for an "easy out", reading the tea leaves, so to speak. The call was to determine if you were going to wage a strong defense for yourself.

Without knowing details (and I don't want to know), we can only give advice as if you were a member of our families. But, I would suggest to my kid, if they did something wrong, be honest and own up to it. Ask for forgiveness from the store, and regardless of the outcome, thank your employer, and, if adverse towards you, ask if they will reconsider.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Hang in there Howard. It's not over...till it's over.


Thank You, I hope it does turn out well, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> My take on the call, is the union rep is looking for an "easy out", reading the tea leaves, so to speak. The call was to determine if you were going to wage a strong defense for yourself.
> 
> Without knowing details (and I don't want to know), we can only give advice as if you were a member of our families. But, I would suggest to my kid, if they did something wrong, be honest and own up to it. Ask for forgiveness from the store, and regardless of the outcome, thank your employer, and, if adverse towards you, ask if they will reconsider.


Thanks Big T, I already know I'm going to be fired and to let you know, I stole, I'm embarrassed from what I did and this happened close to my 14 years working as a cart retriever and My Father said to me why do you need to steal when you have money in the god damn bank? :angry: He has a right to be so angry to me and so do I.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Thanks Big T, I already know I'm going to be fired and to let you know, I stole, I'm embarrassed from what I did and this happened close to my 14 years working as a cart retriever and My Father said to me why do you need to steal when you have money in the god damn bank? :angry: He has a right to be so angry to me and so do I.


We've all done things in our past, that we are not proud of, Howard. I know of several of my employees, through the years, that have stolen. However, I weigh the good they bring to my company and that outweighs the little they have taken, without permission.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> We've all done things in our past, that we are not proud of, Howard. I know of several of my employees, through the years, that have stolen. However, I weigh the good they bring to my company and that outweighs the little they have taken, without permission.


We all have some sort of compulsions that we aren't proud of but once I can put this blunder behind me I can move on with my life and forget that this ever happened cause it was a stupid & silly thing to do.


----------



## Howard

The meeting will be this Friday at 10am, My Father will attend along with the Union Rep as well, The Union Rep had said to My Father this morning on the phone, they have him on camera and that's a bad thing, I don't really know if they will reconsider, I am a good worker for well over a decade and I didn't mean to put myself in hot water from what I did, I really hope they can turn things around but if not I am terminated and I will need to get temporary unemployment and hopefully The Union Rep will find me a place closest to my house.


----------



## Howard

Tomorrow is the day, I will let you know what happens with me.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Tomorrow is the day, I will let you know what happens with me.


Howard, we are in your corner and hoping for the best possible outcome for you.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, we are in your corner and hoping for the best possible outcome for you.


I hope for good things, Thank You.


----------



## Howard

Just got back from the meeting with My Father And The Union Rep and I don't think it looks good for me at all, I was nervous in the office and I was trying to plead to the manager, "Please reconsider" while folding my hands but he said "If I could I would" it's not up to me, He told me and My Father that there was footage from an outside company (Loss Prevention) that took the filming of me, they might view it but there's going to be a 2nd meeting coming up (investigation) and I think I'm terminated,Sorry If I did something really stupid, I let Me And My Parents down cause money was coming in and now there won't be any, don't know what to do at this point, I really messed myself up. ☹


----------



## Howard

And once you're caught by Loss Prevention, you're pretty much terminated, nothing much you can do I can forgive and reconsider all I want but it won't help. ☹


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> And once you're caught by Loss Prevention, you're pretty much terminated, nothing much you can do I can forgive and reconsider all I want but it won't help. ☹


Howard, you may be right...at this point in the scenario, you may in fact be terminated. However, you can learn valuable lessons from this experience and then move on and fully live the rest of your life, never repeating the bad judgement and being a better person for it!


----------



## Big T

Howard, your openness in admitting your guilt, says a lot of positives about your character. If it were me, I would give you another chance.


----------



## ran23

I would imagine the Union is standing by you for other employment?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, you may be right...at this point in the scenario, you may in fact be terminated. However, you can learn valuable lessons from this experience and then move on and fully live the rest of your life, never repeating the bad judgement and being a better person for it!


Thanks Eagle, I'm not a kleptomaniac at all, maybe I had made decisions in my life, I want to try to learn from those situations and not repeat it, My Parents and I know of my disability (OCD) and they know what I'm all about, You never know when someone's watching you.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, your openness in admitting your guilt, says a lot of positives about your character. If it were me, I would give you another chance.


Thank You Big T, I know I have a disability (OCD) and I admit it but I want to learn from my dumbass mistakes so that I don't wind up repeating them in the future.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I would imagine the Union is standing by you for other employment?


We'll have to wait and see what happens with this investigation, the only thing I dread is seeing yourself on camera.

I would like a supermarket close by so that I don't need to take two buses, one bus is fine with me.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Howard, this will all work out eventually, as tough as it might feel right now.

I've found that some of the most difficult situations I've been in - times that seemed _terrible _as I was experiencing them - eventually led to my life being far better than it ever was beforehand. Because of this, I now try to look at these situations not as problems but as possible transitions (painful though they may be) to something much better.

You're a good man. This has certainly been a lesson, but keep your eyes and ears (and your heart) open to the new opportunities that might come your way!


----------



## Tiger

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Howard, this will all work out eventually, as tough as it might feel right now.
> 
> I've found that some of the most difficult situations I've been in - times that seemed _terrible _as I was experiencing them - eventually led to my life being far better than it ever was beforehand. Because of this, I now try to look at these situations not as problems but as possible transitions (painful though they may be) to something much better.
> 
> You're a good man. This has certainly been a lesson, but keep your eyes and ears (and your heart) open to the new opportunities that might come your way!


Much wisdom in your advice, and beautifully expressed. Thank you!


----------



## Howard

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Howard, this will all work out eventually, as tough as it might feel right now.
> 
> I've found that some of the most difficult situations I've been in - times that seemed _terrible _as I was experiencing them - eventually led to my life being far better than it ever was beforehand. Because of this, I now try to look at these situations not as problems but as possible transitions (painful though they may be) to something much better.
> 
> You're a good man. This has certainly been a lesson, but keep your eyes and ears (and your heart) open to the new opportunities that might come your way!


Thanks Checker, This coming up Monday or Tuesday I have a meeting with Human Resources and The Union Rep, My Father will be there too as well, I don't know what they're going to say to Me And My Father but I believe this time I will be let go and after that file for temporary unemployment until he can try to locate another supermarket for me, they will put up my nearly 15 years as an employer, I hope this can lead to better things in the future. To be honest, I liked a lot of the workers there but the neighborhood they put me in looked like a trash heap almost every day and that was quite nauseating.


----------



## Howard

I just want to wake up from a night's sleep and get a call from Stop N Shop with the manager saying on the phone to please come back to work we're sorry for terminating you but I know that'll never happen unless I pay the manager a huge amount of money to have me return, How much would I need to give him?

But all jokes aside, I don't know if I want Unemployment Benefits, how much would I get paid and does it depend on how many years you've been working at a certain company since I have nearly 15 years there?


----------



## Howard

My Father And I are still waiting for my Union Rep to make an appointment with The HR sometime this week either Thursday or Friday, What do you think HR will say to My Father And I? Has anyone ever had Unemployment Benefits before?


----------



## Howard

Nothing much happening right now but I think I may be on "administrative leave" for now until they finish this investigation wherever that'll be but other than that My Father is frustrated and so am I. ☹


----------



## Howard

I really hope something happens with me, My Mother doesn't want me to keep staying at home by the computer, that's unhealthy and My Father is pissed off that he had to call just to leave once again another message to see what's going on with this Union Rep, What The "F" is going on?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I really hope something happens with me, My Mother doesn't want me to keep staying at home by the computer, that's unhealthy and My Father is pissed off that he had to call just to leave once again another message to see what's going on with this Union Rep, What The "F" is going on?


Howard, I understand that the waiting can be frustrating, but now is not the time for you or your Father to show your impatience. Time is probably on your side. Be patient and allow things to play out at their own pace. Trust me...you won't be sorry! I'm thinking the longer it takes to resolve, the more likely things will resolve in your favor.

If I'm overstepping my bounds, tell me so and I will mind my own business. Take care and have a good day.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I understand that the waiting can be frustrating, but now is not the time for you or your Father to show your impatience. Time is probably on your side. Be patient and allow things to play out at their own pace. Trust me...you won't be sorry! I'm thinking the longer it takes to resolve, the more likely things will resolve in your favor.
> 
> If I'm overstepping my bounds, tell me so and I will mind my own business. Take care and have a good day.


I still look back at a month ago and wonder why was I such a dumbass that day"? But you're right, maybe this is taking longer than usual and My Father And I should wait for the results and see what happens but how many more messages/emails should My Father keep on leaving?


----------



## Andy

Howard:

*No more messages.* It shows you're too anxious and it irritates them. Let them call you!


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> *No more messages.* It shows you're too anxious and it irritates them. Let them call you!


Thanks Andy I feel a little better.


----------



## Howard

I think maybe it was a good time for a change, It was in 2017 I think when I was doing throwbacks and collecting baskets that was good and had some variety but then they hired another cart attendant and after that I stopped doing throwbacks and collecting baskets and just stayed on carts after that, I was stuck in a corner if you know what I mean, a bit bored but I didn't mind being on my own, being my own boss.


----------



## Howard

Well, this was bad news but hopefully it turns out to be good news soon, met The Union Rep this morning and filled out a letter of resignation then told The Union Rep what I did and I hold all responsibility for my actions, I messed myself up and My Family and I'm sorry for what I did so that was it, The guy told me that I can fill out an application to King Kullen and for the time being you can file for Unemployment so that ends my nearly 15 years with The company.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Well, this was bad news but hopefully it turns out to be good news soon, met The Union Rep this morning and filled out a letter of resignation then told The Union Rep what I did and I hold all responsibility for my actions, I messed myself up and My Family and I'm sorry for what I did so that was it, The guy told me that I can fill out an application to King Kullen and for the time being you can file for Unemployment so that ends my nearly 15 years with The company.


Howard, you handled yourself well and there are some positive points in the outcome you describe, perhaps the best being you have a resignation in your personnel file, rather than a termination for cause. You can still file for unemployment and when applying for future jobs, this should avoid the added difficulty of having a 'termination for cause in your file from your previous employer. Consider this to be the first day of the rest of your life and a new career...then, build a great one! I am proud of how you carried yourself, Howard! Good hunting.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, you handled yourself well and there are some positive points in the outcome you describe, perhaps the best being you have a resignation in your personnel file, rather than a termination for cause. You can still file for unemployment and when applying for future jobs, this should avoid the added difficulty of having a 'termination for cause in your file from your previous employer. Consider this to be the first day of the rest of your life and a new career...then, build a great one! I am proud of how you carried yourself, Howard! Good hunting.


Thanks Eagle, I will try to start job hunting, being a cart handler is basically all I know how to do cause it's an easy job and plus you hardly get bothered by customers, you're your own boss when being a cart attendant. Right now, My mind feels a bit crazy just being around the house, My Mother doesn't like that, she even said to me yesterday in an upsetting way "That we don't have much time on Earth so I want to see you comfortable in your life", I understand what she's saying since I'm her only son, she wants to see me making money and being independent, I don't want to stay home and I feel I want to get back on my feet ASAP.


----------



## Howard

I changed the thread to "A Vent Thread" since I'm unemployed right now and there's no reason to discuss the former employer any longer so I'm up to discuss about anything.


----------



## Big T

Howard, there are plenty of jobs out there for those that seek them. You resigned your former position and there is no need to discuss your departure unless asked for specifics. Expand your comfort zone a bit, but in any case, the worst is now behind you and it is now a new day.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, there are plenty of jobs out there for those that seek them. You resigned your former position and there is no need to discuss your departure unless asked for specifics. Expand your comfort zone a bit, but in any case, the worst is now behind you and it is now a new day.


Thanks Big T, just got back from King Kullen and asked for a position in cart handling told him that I have 15 years of cart handling and then he told me to fill out an application so I will fill it out at home cause there's too many questions to answer and I need help in answering them, tomorrow I will try Key Food and see what happens, so far so good.


----------



## Howard

There ain't no way that I will stay home and vegetate, I need to work and make money and if they say "No, we're not hiring" then I will keep on trying plus I need to have a cart job that's close by and the previous job took me close to 80 minutes each way but as for where I'm applying to, it's close to 40 minutes and that's good for me, I love shorter commutes, Tomorrow I will try Key Food.


----------



## Howard

I just came back from Key Food and wanted to know if they were hiring, I told him that I was looking for a job as a cart handler and he told that we're not hiring right now and he didn't have a job application so what I did was, I gave him my name, email & cell number so that he can contact me if something happens to come up in the near future, At least I tried it's not easy searching for a job.


----------



## Andy

Howard:

Make sure you review this: 
[HEADING=2]What to Wear To A Job Interview + Job Interview Tips[/HEADING]
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/what-to-wear-to-job-interview/


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> Make sure you review this:
> [HEADING=2]What to Wear To A Job Interview + Job Interview Tips[/HEADING]
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/what-to-wear-to-job-interview/


Thanks Andy I dressed well asking for a job application.


----------



## Howard

I'm trying different supermarkets where they have cart retrieval people or whatever they call them, someplace close by but I am so glad to get out of that dumpy dirty disgusting neighborhood Brooklyn and looking forward to work someplace close by in my area.


----------



## Howard

Tomorrow I will try Fairway Supermarket to see if they have a job application for me to fill out and so far I tried 2 of them and tomorrow will make it 3.


----------



## zzdocxx

Are there any Costco stores in your area that you could try ?

Just brainstorming here, I think they wrangle the carts out here in California with motorized thingies.


----------



## Andy

Howard:

Any employment companies in your area that would help you find a job?

Also we have a grocery stores in California (from Germany) that requires you put a quarter in to get a cart. When you finish you take the cart back, put it in the rack and get your quarter back. So they've cut out the cart retrieval person!! AND the parking lot has NO carts anywhere.


----------



## Howard

zzdocxx said:


> Are there any Costco stores in your area that you could try ?
> 
> Just brainstorming here, I think they wrangle the carts out here in California with motorized thingies.


No I think Costco might be a bit too far for me, I need someplace closeby where I don't have to take a lot of buses if you know what I mean, Food Supermarkets would help so that I can finish off my 15 years and then hopefully if I still have a job by then, retire.


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> Any employment companies in your area that would help you find a job?
> 
> Also we have a grocery stores in California (from Germany) that requires you put a quarter in to get a cart. When you finish you take the cart back, put it in the rack and get your quarter back. So they've cut out the cart retrieval person!! AND the parking lot has NO carts anywhere.


Thanks Andy but I'm going to stick with Union Local 1500 right now, I would like to finish off my 15 years and then hopefully, retire.


----------



## Checkerboard 13

Howard, one day in the future you will see this experience as a gift. Occasionally, life steps in to give us the motivation to make changes for the better that we wouldn't make otherwise. The difficult part is that the transition can sometimes be _very _uncomfortable. (If I'm stuck in my ways, it may take quite a large "pry bar" to get me unstuck and willing to change!)

By the way, if a place isn't hiring at the moment, it never hurts to ask, "When would be a good time to check back?" If the person says, for instance, "a month" make a note of it and if you haven't found something else in that time, check back. ("Hi, I was here before and you had no openings but you suggested I check back in a month.") Just showing the willingness and organization to follow up can end up landing a job.


----------



## Big T

Howard,

Take a few minutes and compose a resume for yourself. Take time to present your work experiences and anything that will have you be an asset to an employer. Please do let yourself be restricted to only one job, as some of the places you visit may have other positions available.

When visiting, ask to speak to the human resource person and leave your resume with him/her. As Andy said, be presentable in what you wear.

T


----------



## Howard

I just came back from getting a job application to Food Bazaar and so far I have went to 3 places King Kullen, Key Food and now Food Bazaar, I am showing my willingness to getting back to work again, don't want to stay home and collect Unemployment for much too long.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I just came back from getting a job application to Food Bazaar and so far I have went to 3 places King Kullen, Key Food and now Food Bazaar, I am showing my willingness to getting back to work again, don't want to stay home and collect Unemployment for much too long.


Howard,

Please don't be put off if a few of us coach you along. I have many employees and I know the triggers that make pique my interest in applicants, as well as those that just show up, even when we are not advertising for employees.

I like when people come in with a resume, wide awake & sober (not meant to be funny, but a fact of life today) and cleanly dressed (this applies for all positions, from the highest skilled to the no skill).

T


----------



## ran23

Have a friend call on your resume. I was checking some and a contact person shot this kid down. the kid thought he was a great reference. NOT.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard,
> 
> Please don't be put off if a few of us coach you along. I have many employees and I know the triggers that make pique my interest in applicants, as well as those that just show up, even when we are not advertising for employees.
> 
> I like when people come in with a resume, wide awake & sober (not meant to be funny, but a fact of life today) and cleanly dressed (this applies for all positions, from the highest skilled to the no skill).
> 
> T


I appreciate it Big T, I would like some coaching, it helps me and thank you so much.


----------



## Howard

Just this morning I received the last my Stop N Shop stubs one was big and the other one was small and they both went right straight into my bank account, So that officially ends the relationship with the former employer and now I am looking forward to different pastures.


----------



## Howard

This morning I mailed in my job application to Food Bazaar and now we'll have to wait to hear from them or the other supermarkets.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> This morning I mailed in my job application to Food Bazaar and now we'll have to wait to hear from them or the other supermarkets.


When you mail your resume, be sure to mark "Human Resource Department" on the envelope, and about 5 to 7 business days after mailing, telephone the HR department to, 1. make sure it was received and 2. answer any questions they might have.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> When you mail your resume, be sure to mark "Human Resource Department" on the envelope, and about 5 to 7 business days after mailing, telephone the HR department to, 1. make sure it was received and 2. answer any questions they might have.


Oh Crap! I forgot to put that on the envelope, I put the name of the supermarket, I'm sorry, now I don't know where the job application will go to? Hopefully it will go to someone that will receive my application that I had mailed in and hopefully someone will read it, sometimes I get a bit too excited.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Oh Crap! I forgot to put that on the envelope, I put the name of the supermarket, I'm sorry, now I don't know where the job application will go to? Hopefully it will go to someone that will receive my application that I had mailed in and hopefully someone will read it, sometimes I get a bit too excited.


Mail another, it will show you're interested!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Mail another, it will show you're interested!


I would like to but I really don't want to go back and forth anymore.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Oh Crap! I forgot to put that on the envelope, I put the name of the supermarket, I'm sorry, now I don't know where the job application will go to? Hopefully it will go to someone that will receive my application that I had mailed in and hopefully someone will read it, sometimes I get a bit too excited.


Don't stress over that one. Mailrooms are experts in directing things to the right place. You are obviously very good at the job you have been doing and want to stay with the union. It may be something that has already been suggested or done, but I'd shoot a copy of my resume to my union rep and ask him/her to be on the lookout for me. I'd send it under a cover letter mentioning how appreciative I was of the union.

As the world begins to re-open from COVID19, more people are going to be trying to restaff their operations. If I were a union, I'd be concerned over the way that such restaffing may shake things up and encourage union workers to branch out and find new opportunities.

On the subject of branching out and finding new opportunities, while you look for union work, keep an eye out for people doing other things you might enjoy. For example, I live in Austin, and as live music venues restaff and reopen, some people I know who have worked in retail are looking to get into jobs in music venues doing all the things that need to be done to "make it happen." Those chairs and amplifiers don't set themselves up!

All the best as you find your perfect fit!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Don't stress over that one. Mailrooms are experts in directing things to the right place. You are obviously very good at the job you have been doing and want to stay with the union. It may be something that has already been suggested or done, but I'd shoot a copy of my resume to my union rep and ask him/her to be on the lookout for me. I'd send it under a cover letter mentioning how appreciative I was of the union.
> 
> As the world begins to re-open from COVID19, more people are going to be trying to restaff their operations. If I were a union, I'd be concerned over the way that such restaffing may shake things up and encourage union workers to branch out and find new opportunities.
> 
> On the subject of branching out and finding new opportunities, while you look for union work, keep an eye out for people doing other things you might enjoy. For example, I live in Austin, and as live music venues restaff and reopen, some people I know who have worked in retail are looking to get into jobs in music venues doing all the things that need to be done to "make it happen." Those chairs and amplifiers don't set themselves up!
> 
> All the best as you find your perfect fit!


Thanks TK, I live in New York City and I can do more than just cart retrieval, I've done baskets collection and throwbacks too a few years ago at Stop N Shop.


----------



## Howard

I don't know what happened but now I'm online buddies with this girl I don't know, I want to end it before it turns any creepier, It happened on Skype just the other day, we talked for a while and exchanged some photos but I want to end it before it goes any further than it should. She even said that I think of you when I'm in school. I'm still trying to understand as to why she chose me to talk to on Skype? I'm baffled.


----------



## smmrfld

Stop all contact and block her now. She will likely soon ask you for gift cards or cash, and once you comply you'll never hear from her again. Act immediately...do not wait.


----------



## Oldsarge

Right!


----------



## Howard

smmrfld said:


> Stop all contact and block her now. She will likely soon ask you for gift cards or cash, and once you comply you'll never hear from her again. Act immediately...do not wait.


Yes I will do that, Thanks.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Right!


You ever get those Skype or any weird messages from women you don't know?


----------



## Oldsarge

I get them regularly on Tumblr. Most of the time I mark them SPAM and delete.


----------



## Andy

Howard said:


> You ever get those Skype or any weird messages from women you don't know?


Howard:

*No never!!* ?? You are da man, Howard. You sly dawg you!🐕


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Howard:
> 
> *No never!!* ?? You are da man, Howard. You sly dawg you!🐕


I would like to keep chatting with her just to see what this might lead up to.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I would like to keep chatting with her just to see what this might lead up to.


First you'll chat. Then she'll send pics of her private parts. But little do you know, that the sender is more than likely some pre-pubescent computer whiz, from the far east getting ready to hook the bait. Two months from now, you end up on Dr. Phil, wailing like a new-born calf, with your dad sitting alongside you, boofing you alongside the head every time you speak.

Keep us posted!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I would like to keep chatting with her just to see what this might lead up to.


Are you telling us you have yet to terminate this link to an online scammer? Mayday, Mayday, Mayday! It may not even be a female, indeed an asexual presence on the internet who is looking to pop you like an overripe tomato! This is not a drill...eject, eject eject right now, before you are saddled with another sad story to tell. My friend, we are trying to look out for you. :crazy:


----------



## smmrfld

Howard said:


> I would like to keep chatting with her just to see what this might lead up to.


This is the worst thing you can do. "She" is likely a "he" and nothing good will come from this. Block now. You've been given good advice...now follow it.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> First you'll chat. Then she'll send pics of her private parts. But little do you know, that the sender is more than likely some pre-pubescent computer whiz, from the far east getting ready to hook the bait. Two months from now, you end up on Dr. Phil, wailing like a new-born calf, with your dad sitting alongside you, boofing you alongside the head every time you speak.
> 
> Keep us posted!


I get what you're saying T, the person who you think is the profile might not be the person who you're chatting with.


----------



## Howard

smmrfld said:


> This is the worst thing you can do. "She" is likely a "he" and nothing good will come from this. Block now. You've been given good advice...now follow it.


Thanks I will follow your advice.


----------



## Howard

She also said in our conversations that she was "crushing on me" and thinking of me in school.


----------



## Howard

I decided to get rid her profile just this morning, I couldn't take it anymore, this girl was so delusional, next time I'll know better not to do things like that and stuff like that could be a setup for a pedophile which I am not. I didn't really like having photos of each other being sent to us back and forth and her being on camera for just 30 seconds just to wave to me and then clicking off which was weird.


----------



## smmrfld

Howard said:


> When I asked her for a picture the other day, she sent me this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old do you think she looks in this photo?


Howard...stop. Just stop.


----------



## Howard

smmrfld said:


> Howard...stop. Just stop.


Sorry I'll stop.


----------



## Big T

Be careful Howard, be very carefully, especially when pictures are sent. You certainly don’t want the wrong kind of pics residing on your compute, lest you may have a law enforcement officer come knocking on your door.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Be careful Howard, be very carefully, especially when pictures are sent. You certainly don't want the wrong kind of pics residing on your compute, lest you may have a law enforcement officer come knocking on your door.


 I finally got rid of her, I won't have to deal with her ever again. It was a mistake on my part and I've should've known better.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I finally got rid of her, I won't have to deal with her ever again. It was a mistake on my part and I've should've known better.


Chalk it up to experience Howard! There isn't a single one of us that hasn't given in to "earthly" pursuits of the opposite sex!


----------



## xcubbies

Howard, does she have a sister? If so, maybe we can double date?


----------



## ran23

I don't know about tonight, after each thread, it goes to a black screen. Usually close the forum and open it back up. I don't have the patience to go thru that tonight.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Chalk it up to experience Howard! There isn't a single one of us that hasn't given in to "earthly" pursuits of the opposite sex!


I didn't know any better and now I do.


----------



## Howard

xcubbies said:


> Howard, does she have a sister? If so, maybe we can double date?


I don't know and I don't care, she's gone and that's that.


----------



## ran23

Can't believe how easy Seersucker shrinks. 5 minutes to knock out some moisture from washing. Don't even need to hem these now. scary.


----------



## Howard

Just yesterday I cut my palm on the glass bins but it's not that serious, The Meat Dept guys bandaged me up nicely and put some Bacitracin on the wound to prevent it from bleeding. One of our duties as a cart attendant over there is to get the full glass bins and take it to the back then put it on this small machine to dump it into the box afterwards.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Just yesterday I cut my palm on the glass bins but it's not that serious, The Meat Dept guys bandaged me up nicely and put some Bacitracin on the wound to prevent it from bleeding. One of our duties as a cart attendant over there is to get the full glass bins and take it to the back then put it on this small machine to dump it into the box afterwards.


Howard, you might want to insure the proper follow up care is provided to insure that the cut on your palm heals quickly and completely. Bacitracin is an antibiotic and works to prevent infections. I don't think it has anything to do with stopping the bleeding. Having no idea how the cut actually was, I must ask, should you be seeking the advice of medical services? Good luck.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, you might want to insure the proper follow up care is provided to insure that the cut on your palm heals quickly and completely. Bacitracin is an antibiotic and works to prevent infections. I don't think it has anything to do with stopping the bleeding. Having no idea how the cut actually was, I must ask, should you be seeking the advice of medical services? Good luck.


Just hope it doesn't blow up or become infected, I am so lucky that I didn't fall on my face or else I would've lost an eyeball or my fingers if it had fell on my hand.


----------



## Howard

Have you guys had a situation where you're talking to someone over the phone and they wind up falling asleep and start to snore? What do you do? You try to wake them up or just hang up quietly and talk to them some other time?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Have you guys had a situation where you're talking to someone over the phone and they wind up falling asleep and start to snore? What do you do? You try to wake them up or just hang up quietly and talk to them some other time?


Yeah, a girl friend, some 43 years ago. She’s sitting out in the sunroom at the moment.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Yeah, a girl friend, some 43 years ago. She’s sitting out in the sunroom at the moment.


Did you tell her to wake up or did you just hang up quietly without disturbing her?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Did you tell her to wake up or did you just hang up quietly without disturbing her?


Hang up quietly! That’s been the rule for our married life “don’t poke the bear”.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Hang up quietly! That’s been the rule for our married life “don’t poke the bear”.



That's what I did with my friend when I was on the phone with him the other day, he started to snore then I just hung up quietly, we'll talk some other time.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Hang up quietly! That’s been the rule for our married life “don’t poke the bear”.


Big T, you are a wise man, having discovered the Golden Rule of successful long term relationships. LOL. In the Eagles crib I seem to be the one dozing off during conversations, TV shows and even occasionally in movie theaters. Mrs Eagle thoughtfully covers me up, turns of the TV and lights and trundles off to bed. I'll wake up in the middle of the night, realize I'm sleeping on the couch and lay there wondering what I did this time to be banished to the couch and decide that '"on the morrow, I shall never ask why!" LOL.


----------

